# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  پاسخ رئیس سازمان سنجش به اعتراضات داوطلبان نظام قدیم نسبت به نوع سوالات !!!

## mohammad1397

ابراهیم خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان،  درباره اعتراض برخی از داوطلبان نظام قدیم به سوالات کنکور سراسری اظهار کرد: سوالات متناسب با هر درس طراحی شده بودند.

وی ادامه داد: منابع سوالات مشترک هر درس پیش از برگزاری آزمون به داوطلبان اعلام شده بود و آنها باید بر اساس جدول درسی مشخص از منابع درسی مشترک کمک می‌گرفتند.

داوطلبان نظام قدیم از منابع سوالات مشترک باخبر بودند 
رئیس سازمان سنجش با اشاره به درس زیست شناسی و بیان کرد تعدادی از داوطلبان نظام قدیم نسبت به سوالات درس زیست شناسی اعتراضاتی داشتند اما باید بگوییم منبع این درس هم مشخص شده بود و داوطلبان نظام قدیم می‌دانستند که از چه منابعی باید برای سوالات مشترک کمک بگیرند.

خدایی ادامه داد: بسیاری از دروس کنکور سراسری امسال دروس مشترک زیادی داشتند برای مثال از ۵۵ سوال درس ریاضی ۴۹ سوال مشترک طراحی شده بود.

وی تصریح کرد: منابع مشترک نظام قدیم و نظام جدید پیش از برگزاری کنکور  در هر درس مشخص شده بود و داوطلبان باید این منابع را پیدا کرده و بر اساس آن منابع درس می‌خواندند و خود را آماده کنکور می‌کردند.

انتهای پیام/ منبع https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.yjc...p/news/6994477

----------


## sina_hp

*وی تصریح کرد: منابع مشترک نظام قدیم و نظام جدید پیش از برگزاری کنکور در هر درس مشخص شده بود و داوطلبان باید این منابع را پیدا کرده و بر اساس آن منابع درس می‌خواندند و خود را آماده کنکور می‌کردند.
منظورش از این جمله چی بود؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *وی تصریح کرد: منابع مشترک نظام قدیم و نظام جدید پیش از برگزاری کنکور در هر درس مشخص شده بود و داوطلبان باید این منابع را پیدا کرده و بر اساس آن منابع درس می‌خواندند و خود را آماده کنکور می‌کردند.
> منظورش از این جمله چی بود؟*


اصلا منطقی نیست چون بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک بهم ریخته بودن بقیه درسا تا حدودی مثل پارسال بود الان تکلیف 99 هم معلوم نیست ممکنه سنجش عشقش بکشه و زیست و شیمی هم بهم بزنه و از تمرینای کتاب نظام جدید بده بعد بگه منبع مشترک دادیم تازه شما که بودجه بندی طبق نظام جدید دادین چرا از تمرینای اونا برداشتین اوردین دیگه ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


اصلا منطقی نیست چون بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک بهم ریخته بودن بقیه درسا تا حدودی مثل پارسال بود الان تکلیف 99 هم معلوم نیست ممکنه سنجش عشقش بکشه و زیست و شیمی هم بهم بزنه و از تمرینای کتاب نظام جدید بده بعد بگه منبع مشترک دادیم تازه شما که بودجه بندی طبق نظام جدید دادین چرا از تمرینای اونا برداشتین اوردین دیگه ؟؟؟!!!


من منظورم يه چيز ديگه هست من ميگم کجا منابع مشترک دو نظام مشخص کردن که خدایی ميگه مشخص کردیم؟؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> من منظورم يه چيز ديگه هست من ميگم کجا منابع مشترک دو نظام مشخص کردن که خدایی ميگه مشخص کردیم؟؟*


 منظورش از منبع مشترک منابع نظام جدیده چون مال اونا فقط حذفیات داره با این روال بخواد پیش بره کنکور 99 عملا تک نظامه هست نه دو نظام

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


منظورش از منبع مشترک منابع نظام جدیده چون مال اونا فقط حذفیات داره با این روال بخواد پیش بره کنکور 99 عملا تک نظامه هست نه دو نظام


بر چه پایه ای ميگي از تمرین های نظام جدید ها سوال دادن؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

عملا داره میگه برین طبق سر فصلای نظام جدید بخونین ولی از کتابای نظام خودتون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


عملا داره میگه برین طبق سر فصلای نظام جدید بخونین ولی از کتابای نظام خودتون 


امسال که مشکلی نبود توی سوال ها*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> امسال که مشکلی نبود توی سوال ها*


بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک کامل بهم خورده بود یه تعداد سوال عین تمرینای نظام جدید داده بودن حالا این به کنار ایا سال 99 فقط ریاضی فیزیک اینطور میاد یا عمومی و زیست و شیمی هم ممکنه تغییر بدن ؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک کامل بهم خورده بود یه تعداد سوال عین تمرینای نظام جدید داده بودن حالا این به کنار ایا سال 99 فقط ریاضی فیزیک اینطور میاد یا عمومی و زیست و شیمی هم ممکنه تغییر بدن ؟


نه تغییر نمی کنه بقیه رياضي و فیزیک ميشد تغییر داد ولی بقیه نمیشه*

----------


## LORD KORD

اگه خدایی اینو نمیگفت من تعجب می کردم. قشنگ نظام قدیما رو به توپ بستن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


بودجه بندی ریاضی فیزیک کامل بهم خورده بود یه تعداد سوال عین تمرینای نظام جدید داده بودن حالا این به کنار ایا سال 99 فقط ریاضی فیزیک اینطور میاد یا عمومی و زیست و شیمی هم ممکنه تغییر بدن ؟


اگر سوالی دادن طبق تمرین نظام جدید بررسی کردن دیدن نظام قدیم هم می تونه جواب بده بی خود که ندادن اون بهم خوردن بودجه بندی هم به نظر من به نفع بود تا ضرر*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط LORD KORD


اگه خدایی اینو نمیگفت من تعجب می کردم. قشنگ نظام قدیما رو به توپ بستن


کجا به توپ بسته چرا شلوغش می کنی؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*مطمئن باشید اگه سنجش می خواست بودجه بندی بقیه دروس رو تغییر بده ميداد همین کنکور 98 همونطور که توی ریاضی و فیزیک داد*

----------


## sina_hp

*من به نظرم برای سال بعد ممکنه بودجه بندی ادبیات اونم به احتمال کم شاید تغییر کنه وگرنه بقیه مثل 98 ميشه از نظر بودجه بندی*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> ابراهیم خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان،  درباره اعتراض برخی از داوطلبان نظام قدیم به سوالات کنکور سراسری اظهار کرد: سوالات متناسب با هر درس طراحی شده بودند.
> 
> وی ادامه داد: منابع سوالات مشترک هر درس پیش از برگزاری آزمون به داوطلبان اعلام شده بود و آنها باید بر اساس جدول درسی مشخص از منابع درسی مشترک کمک می‌گرفتند.
> 
> داوطلبان نظام قدیم از منابع سوالات مشترک باخبر بودند 
> رئیس سازمان سنجش با اشاره به درس زیست شناسی و بیان کرد تعدادی از داوطلبان نظام قدیم نسبت به سوالات درس زیست شناسی اعتراضاتی داشتند اما باید بگوییم منبع این درس هم مشخص شده بود و داوطلبان نظام قدیم می‌دانستند که از چه منابعی باید برای سوالات مشترک کمک بگیرند.
> 
> خدایی ادامه داد: بسیاری از دروس کنکور سراسری امسال دروس مشترک زیادی داشتند برای مثال از ۵۵ سوال درس ریاضی ۴۹ سوال مشترک طراحی شده بود.
> 
> ...


پس با این تفاصیل تراز مشترک میدن حالا کی هست که ما گفتیم 
درصد مهمه

----------


## LORD KORD

> *
> 
> کجا به توپ بسته چرا شلوغش می کنی؟*


بیا دلیل بیاریم دیگه. خب از ریاضی شروع کنیم؛ بودجه بندی رو قیمه قیمه کردن. که نظام جدید مثلاً ماتریس نداره، انتگرال نداره و اینا. سوالات آمار و احتمال هم همچنین نصف شد. هیچ وقت، ببین هیچ وقت یک دانش آموزی نظام قدیم پیدا نمی کنی که روی راحتی این سوالا برنامه ریزی نکرده باشه. خب بر فرض هم سوالات تمرین نظام جدید برای ما قابل حل بود ولی شمایی که با دبیر تون سر کلاس اون رو حل کردین و به عبارتی ملکه ذهنتون خیلی تفاوت داره با ما که این سوالات رو بار اول می بینیم. مطمئن باش ما هم توی تمرین های کتاب درسیمون سوال داشتیم که برای شما هم قابل حل باشه چرا پس برای شما این اتفاق نیافتاد؟ 
بریم سراغ شیمی؛ من شیمی رو بررسی نکردم اما نظر استاد مصلایی ( که به جد یکی از بهترین استادهای شیمی کشور هستن) رو قبول دارم. توی ویدئو تحلیل کنکور 98 شون به وضوح گفتن حدود 40 درصد شیمی نظام قدیم سخت تر بوده. می تونین برین ویدئوشون رو توی آ‍پارات ببینین یا پ.خ بدین که لینکش رو بهتون بدم.
فیزیک که نگم برات؛ فیزیک هسته ای، یانگ، موج و تراز شدت صوت که از زمان خواجه حافظ شیرازی جز مباحث نسبتاً راحت و قابل اتکا بود حذف شد. چرا به نظرتون؟ نه واقعاً‌ چرا؟
زیست رو هم می تونین از اهالی فن بپرسین ولی مطمئن باشید اون ها پاسخشون کاملاً سود نظام جدیدهاست.
بودجه بندی رو به هم بریزن، سوال راحت تر بدن برای جدیدها به نظرم چیزی جز به توپ بستن نمیشه توصیفش کرد.
با احترام

----------


## mohammad1397

> بیا دلیل بیاریم دیگه. خب از ریاضی شروع کنیم؛ بودجه بندی رو قیمه قیمه کردن. که نظام جدید مثلاً ماتریس نداره، انتگرال نداره و اینا. سوالات آمار و احتمال هم همچنین نصف شد. هیچ وقت، ببین هیچ وقت یک دانش آموزی نظام قدیم پیدا نمی کنی که روی راحتی این سوالا برنامه ریزی نکرده باشه. خب بر فرض هم سوالات تمرین نظام جدید برای ما قابل حل بود ولی شمایی که با دبیر تون سر کلاس اون رو حل کردین و به عبارتی ملکه ذهنتون خیلی تفاوت داره با ما که این سوالات رو بار اول می بینیم. مطمئن باش ما هم توی تمرین های کتاب درسیمون سوال داشتیم که برای شما هم قابل حل باشه چرا پس برای شما این اتفاق نیافتاد؟ 
> بریم سراغ شیمی؛ من شیمی رو بررسی نکردم اما نظر استاد مصلایی ( که به جد یکی از بهترین استادهای شیمی کشور هستن) رو قبول دارم. توی ویدئو تحلیل کنکور 98 شون به وضوح گفتن حدود 40 درصد شیمی نظام قدیم سخت تر بوده. می تونین برین ویدئوشون رو توی آ‍پارات ببینین یا پ.خ بدین که لینکش رو بهتون بدم.
> فیزیک که نگم برات؛ فیزیک هسته ای، یانگ، موج و تراز شدت صوت که از زمان خواجه حافظ شیرازی جز مباحث نسبتاً راحت و قابل اتکا بود حذف شد. چرا به نظرتون؟ نه واقعاً‌ چرا؟
> زیست رو هم می تونین از اهالی فن بپرسین ولی مطمئن باشید اون ها پاسخشون کاملاً سود نظام جدیدهاست.
> بودجه بندی رو به هم بریزن، سوال راحت تر بدن برای جدیدها به نظرم چیزی جز به توپ بستن نمیشه توصیفش کرد.
> با احترام


دقیقا فیزیک پیش 2 مفت ترین و کم ترین وقت برای حل کردن نیاز داشت فقط یه سوال دادن لحن مصاحبش هم میگه همینه که هست !!! حالا امسال 380 هزار تجربی قدیم بودن سال بعد این نسبت عکس میشه فک کنم همون سوالای نظام جدید بر دارن بذارن جلوی نظام قدیم

----------


## mohammad1397

اصلا اساس دو کنکوره بودن اینه که نظام قدیم با خیال راحت منابع خودشون مطالعه کنن طبق سالای قبل نه اینکه راه بیفتن دنبال سرفصل های نظام جدید و تمرینای اونا حل کنن!!! این رقابت میشه ناعادلانه

----------


## یار و غار تویی

من خودم نظام جدیدم ولی آدم بی معرفتی نیستم نظام قدیما رو درک میکنم بعیده امسال دیگه بتونید کاری بکنید به فکر کنکور 99 باشید خودتون رو با شرایط وفق بدید یا کاری کنید بتونید بیاین نظام جدید یا کل تمرین های کتاب های ما رو بخونید

----------


## naazanin

یسریا کنکور رو با امتحان نهایی اشتباه گرفتن!
سر کنکور حتی فرصت فکر کردن هم نیست، فقط باید تیپ سوالو از قبل دیده باشی تا بتونی جواب بدی
سوال جدید، سخت و ناآشنا میاد؟ اشکال نداره، ولی بشرطی که برای همه ناآشنا باشه، نه اینکه یسریا تو کتاب درسیشون تمرینش رو داشته باشن!
اگه میخواستن این مسخره بازیا رو دربیارن اصلا چرا کنکور جدا گرفتن؟ چرا مبنا رو گذاشتن روی نظام جدیدا درحالیکه تعداد قدیم و جدید مساوین؟
اونا حق بیشتری دارن برای قبولی؟ هرکس پشت کنکور موند به درک، حقشه! میخواست همون سال اول قبول شه! ( تیپیکال مسئول ایرانی! )
 فقط میخوام ببینم این عزیزان و نخبه های نظام جدیدی همشون سال اول قبول میشن و هیچکدوم پشت کنکور نمیمونه : ))

----------


## naazanin

> اصلا اساس دو کنکوره بودن اینه که نظام قدیم با خیال راحت منابع خودشون مطالعه کنن طبق سالای قبل نه اینکه راه بیفتن دنبال سرفصل های نظام جدید و تمرینای اونا حل کنن!!! این رقابت میشه ناعادلانه



تو این مملکت عدالت دیدی سلام ما رو بهش برسون.

----------


## mohammad1397

> *مطمئن باشید اگه سنجش می خواست بودجه بندی بقیه دروس رو تغییر بده ميداد همین کنکور 98 همونطور که توی ریاضی و فیزیک داد*


اره میشه این گفت چون خدایی هم گفته سوالات متناسب با نوع درس طرح شده بودن ولی خب اینا میشه حدسیات اگه قراره ریاضی فیزیک هم سال بعد همین باشه خب بیان غیر مشترکا حذف کنن و  از همین الان بگن چرا داوطلب قدیم بیخود بره وقتش برای مرور چند باره مباحثی بذاره که قراره سوال نیاد با این شیوه بخواد پیش بره همین امسال یکی از پیراپزشکیا  بزنم برم بهتره هر چند دیگه حق انصرافم میسوزه  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> یسریا کنکور رو با امتحان نهایی اشتباه گرفتن!
> سر کنکور حتی فرصت فکر کردن هم نیست، فقط باید تیپ سوالو از قبل دیده باشی تا بتونی جواب بدی
> سوال جدید، سخت و ناآشنا میاد؟ اشکال نداره، ولی بشرطی که برای همه ناآشنا باشه، نه اینکه یسریا تو کتاب درسیشون تمرینش رو داشته باشن!
> اگه میخواستن این مسخره بازیا رو دربیارن اصلا چرا کنکور جدا گرفتن؟ چرا مبنا رو گذاشتن روی نظام جدیدا درحالیکه تعداد قدیم و جدید مساوین؟
> اونا حق بیشتری دارن برای قبولی؟ هرکس پشت کنکور موند به درک، حقشه! میخواست همون سال اول قبول شه! ( تیپیکال مسئول ایرانی! )
>  فقط میخوام ببینم این عزیزان و نخبه های نظام جدیدی همشون سال اول قبول میشن و هیچکدوم پشت کنکور نمیمونه : ))


دست مافیای کنکور پشت پرده هست
وقتی تمام موسسات کتاب های آموزشی نظام جدید میخوان بفروشن و معلما میخوان کلاس بزارن 
فکر میکنی کی سوال کنکور طرح میکنه از بین همین معلما که موسسه دارن 
پس منطقی هست سوالا شبیه نظام جدید باشه 
در کل دست مافیا در تمام شاخه ها نه تنها کنکور گسترده است 
من جای شما بوده خودم با شرایط وفق میدادم بهترین کار همینه خودتو وفق ندی چه بخوای چه نخوای مجبوری حذف بشی

----------


## mohammad1397

> یسریا کنکور رو با امتحان نهایی اشتباه گرفتن!
> سر کنکور حتی فرصت فکر کردن هم نیست، فقط باید تیپ سوالو از قبل دیده باشی تا بتونی جواب بدی
> سوال جدید، سخت و ناآشنا میاد؟ اشکال نداره، ولی بشرطی که برای همه ناآشنا باشه، نه اینکه یسریا تو کتاب درسیشون تمرینش رو داشته باشن!
> اگه میخواستن این مسخره بازیا رو دربیارن اصلا چرا کنکور جدا گرفتن؟ چرا مبنا رو گذاشتن روی نظام جدیدا درحالیکه تعداد قدیم و جدید مساوین؟
> اونا حق بیشتری دارن برای قبولی؟ هرکس پشت کنکور موند به درک، حقشه! میخواست همون سال اول قبول شه! ( تیپیکال مسئول ایرانی! )
>  فقط میخوام ببینم این عزیزان و نخبه های نظام جدیدی همشون سال اول قبول میشن و هیچکدوم پشت کنکور نمیمونه : ))


متاسفانه با این شرایطی که درست کردن خیلی از نظام قدیما مجبور به انتخاب رشته میکنن چون در هر صورت ضرر میکنن و از داوطلب نظام جدید عقبن چه تغییر نظام بدن یا ندن تا دو هفته بعد هم  امثال سبطی که همیشه توجیه کننده سنجشن میان حق انتخاب به عنوان یک مژده به نظام قدیما میدن و میگن ناراحتین جدید شرکت کنین !)! حالا بماند که دادن حق انتخاب ظاهراظاهرا  از اول برای سنجش هیچ کاری نداشت و مشکل فنی نداشت ولی ازین بازیا سنجش زیاد درمیاره

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


اره میشه این گفت چون خدایی هم گفته سوالات متناسب با نوع درس طرح شده بودن ولی خب اینا میشه حدسیات اگه قراره ریاضی فیزیک هم سال بعد همین باشه خب بیان غیر مشترکا حذف کنن و  از همین الان بگن چرا داوطلب قدیم بیخود بره وقتش برای مرور چند باره مباحثی بذاره که قراره سوال نیاد با این شیوه بخواد پیش بره همین امسال یکی از پیراپزشکیا  بزنم برم بهتره هر چند دیگه حق انصرافم میسوزه 


رتبه چند آوردی؟*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> متاسفانه با این شرایطی که درست کردن خیلی از نظام قدیما مجبور به انتخاب رشته میکنن چون در هر صورت ضرر میکنن و از داوطلب نظام جدید عقبن چه تغییر نظام بدن یا ندن تا دو هفته بعد هم  امثال سبطی که همیشه توجیه کننده سنجشن میان حق انتخاب به عنوان یک مژده به نظام قدیما میدن و میگن ناراحتین جدید شرکت کنین !)! حالا بماند که دادن حق انتخاب ظاهراظاهرا  از اول برای سنجش هیچ کاری نداشت و مشکل فنی نداشت ولی ازین بازیا سنجش زیاد درمیاره


موافقم چه تغییر نظام بدین چه ندیدن ضرر میکنین ولی اگر کسی هدفش پزشکی هست و میتونه دو سال صبر کنه بهتره نظام جدید بده
و گرنه با اون حجم کتابتون حجم کتاب ما هم بخواین بخونید عملا در رقابت با ما باختین سال بعد مگر برنامه دو ساله برای سال 1400 داشته باشین 
و گرنه ندارین امسال انتخاب رشته کنید برید

----------


## Zahra77

فقط میتونم بگم عجبززززز!!!!

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> تو این مملکت عدالت دیدی سلام ما رو بهش برسون.


راضی کردن همه مردم هدفیست دست نایافتنی 
پس عدالت هیچ وقت کامل اجرا نمیشه 
تمام دولت ها سعی دارن مهره های کلیدی رو راضی نگه دارن و تعدادی از مردم کافیه براشون

----------


## A.H.D

یعنی مثل آزمون های سنجش تراز مختص به هر نظام وجود نداره با این اوصاف؟

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> فقط میتونم بگم عجبززززز!!!!


نگار خوب شکربار چونست

چراغ دیده و دیدار چونست


 عجب آن غمزه غماز چونست

عجب آن طره طرار چونست


 عجب آن شهره بازار خوبی

عجب آن رونق گلزار چونست


 دلم از مهر در ماتم نشسته‌ست

عجب در مهر دل دلدار چونست


 ز لطف خویش یارم خواند آن یار

عجب آن یار بی این یار چونست


 به ظاهر بندگان را می‌نوازد

عجب با بنده در اسرار چونست


 چو اول دیدمش جانیم بخشید

بدانستم که در ایثار چونست


 اگر دوباره کردی آن کرم را

یقین گشتی که در تکرار چونست


 عجب آن شعر اطلس پوش جعدش

بگرد اطلس رخسار چونست


 طبیب عاشقان را بازپرسید

که تا آن نرگس بیمار چونست


 عجب آن نافه تاتار چونست

عجب آن طره بلغار چونست


 عجب بر دایره خط محقق

که بشکسته‌ست صد پرگار چونست


 من زارم اسیر ناله زیر

نپرسد روزکی کان زار چونست


 دلم دزد نظر او دزد این دزد

عجب آن دزد دزدافشار چونست


 تو را ای دوست چون من یار غارم

سری در غار کن کاین غار چونست


 که تا بینم تو را جان برفشانم

نمایم خلق را نظار چونست


 نهایت نیست گفتم را ولیکن

نمودم شکل آن گفتار چونست

----------


## Ordijahannam

این کنکورو فقط اون نظام قدیمیایی باختن که چند ماه مونده به کنکور شروع کردن و فقط مباحث تست خیز مثل پیش۲فیزیک،احتمال،ماتریس و... رو خوندن وگرنه بدون شک اون نظام قدیمی که از تابستون پارسال همه مباحثو خونده بود و به تسلط رسیده بود با اینکه سوال از تمرین کتاب نظام جدید داده بودن هم مشکلی براش پیش نیومد!حالا چند وقت دیگه مصاحبه های فروم بیاد میبینید

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> این کنکورو فقط اون نظام قدیمیایی باختن که چند ماه مونده به کنکور شروع کردن و فقط مباحث تست خیز مثل پیش۲فیزیک،احتمال،ماتریس و... رو خوندن وگرنه بدون شک اون نظام قدیمی که از تابستون پارسال همه مباحثو خونده بود و به تسلط رسیده بود با اینکه سوال از تمرین کتاب نظام جدید داده بودن هم مشکلی براش پیش نیومد!حالا چند وقت دیگه مصاحبه های فروم بیاد میبینید


اگر تراز مشترک بدن خواهی دید اونم درصد کمتری از رتبه برتر ما خواهد زد 
هر کسی رو باید با همسطح خودش مقایسه کرد

----------


## mohammad1397

> این کنکورو فقط اون نظام قدیمیایی باختن که چند ماه مونده به کنکور شروع کردن و فقط مباحث تست خیز مثل پیش۲فیزیک،احتمال،ماتریس و... رو خوندن وگرنه بدون شک اون نظام قدیمی که از تابستون پارسال همه مباحثو خونده بود و به تسلط رسیده بود با اینکه سوال از تمرین کتاب نظام جدید داده بودن هم مشکلی براش پیش نیومد!حالا چند وقت دیگه مصاحبه های فروم بیاد میبینید


این حرفا  بیشتر توجیه کردن سنجشه مباحث غیر مشترک وقتی قراره سوال نیاد چرا نظام قدیم بارها تست بزنه و مرورش کنه ؟ این یعنی نظام قدیم بیاد خودش با جدید وفق بده حالا امیدوارم حداقل برای 99 مثل 98 بدن اونجوری میشه وفق پیدا کرد هر چند  کنکوری های 98 ضرر زیادی کردن

----------


## pegahmht

> منظورش از منبع مشترک منابع نظام جدیده چون مال اونا فقط حذفیات داره با این روال بخواد پیش بره کنکور 99 عملا تک نظامه هست نه دو نظام


یا به عبارتی در صورت ندادن حق انتخاب ما نظام قدیما باید کنکور دو نظامه رو شرکت کنیم  یعنی هم مباحث خودمون رو بخونیم هم مباحث مشترک کتاب اونا و تمریناتشونو یه گوشه نظری هم  داشته باشیم درسته ؟

----------


## Ordijahannam

> اگر تراز مشترک بدن خواهی دید اونم درصد کمتری از رتبه برتر ما خواهد زد 
> هر کسی رو باید با همسطح خودش مقایسه کرد


این چیز جدیدی نیست
همه ساله پشت کنکوری ها درصداشون نسبت به کنکور اولیا کمتره و قبولیشون(زیر۱۰۰۰) هم طبیعتا کمتره

----------


## mohammad1397

> یا به عبارتی در صورت ندادن حق انتخاب ما نظام قدیما باید کنکور دو نظامه رو شرکت کنیم  یعنی هم مباحث خودمون رو بخونیم هم مباحث مشترک کتاب اونا و تمریناتشونو یه گوشه نظری هم  داشته باشیم درسته ؟


نگران نباشین اخر تیر حق انتخاب به عنوان مژدگانی !!! میدن ولی کسی که قدیم میده ریاضی فیزیک که همین کار بایدبکنه یعنی تا میتونه از مشترک ها تست بزنه و مرور کنه اینکه بقیه درسا هم عوض کنن یا نه معلوم نیست

----------


## Ordijahannam

> این حرفا  بیشتر توجیه کردن سنجشه مباحث غیر مشترک وقتی قراره سوال نیاد چرا نظام قدیم بارها تست بزنه و مرورش کنه ؟ این یعنی نظام قدیم بیاد خودش با جدید وفق بده حالا امیدوارم حداقل برای 99 مثل 98 بدن اونجوری میشه وفق پیدا کرد هر چند  کنکوری های 98 ضرر زیادی کردن


قبول دارم نباید عوض میکردن بودجه بندیو!ولی الان که عوض کردن هم نمیشه اعتراضی کرد چون هیچ قانونی راجب بودجه بندی که مثلا بگه از فلان مبحث "باید"دو تست بیاد وجود نداره

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> این چیز جدیدی نیست
> همه ساله پشت کنکوری ها درصداشون نسبت به کنکور اولیا کمتره و قبولیشون(زیر۱۰۰۰) هم طبیعتا کمتره


من حرف شما رو اصلاح میکنم بهتر بود میگفتی ضرر کمتری میکنه چون مباحثی که بقیه ضرر کردن اینم قاعدتا باید ضرر کنه ولی مباحثی که بقیه نزدن این زده فقط همین دلیل قبول شدنش میشه
ولی اگر همین رتبه ها رو با پشت کنکوری های سال قبلترش مقایسه کنی خواهی دید ضرر میکنه 
ما حتی پشت کنکور رتبه 1 هم زیاد داشتیم همین رستگار رحمانی و محمد احمدی و.......هرازان نفر دیگه

----------


## _sana_

> این کنکورو فقط اون نظام قدیمیایی باختن که چند ماه مونده به کنکور شروع کردن و فقط مباحث تست خیز مثل پیش۲فیزیک،احتمال،ماتریس و... رو خوندن وگرنه بدون شک اون نظام قدیمی که از تابستون پارسال همه مباحثو خونده بود و به تسلط رسیده بود با اینکه سوال از تمرین کتاب نظام جدید داده بودن هم مشکلی براش پیش نیومد!حالا چند وقت دیگه مصاحبه های فروم بیاد میبینید



ولی احتمالا همون افرادیم که از تابستون میخوندن هم ضرر کنن.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


این حرفا  بیشتر توجیه کردن سنجشه مباحث غیر مشترک وقتی قراره سوال نیاد چرا نظام قدیم بارها تست بزنه و مرورش کنه ؟ این یعنی نظام قدیم بیاد خودش با جدید وفق بده حالا امیدوارم حداقل برای 99 مثل 98 بدن اونجوری میشه وفق پیدا کرد هر چند  کنکوری های 98 ضرر زیادی کردن


اتفاقا اون خانم درست گفت دو دسته داوطلب الان داریم که کنکور ۹۸ رو زیر سوال بردن و میگن سخت بوده برای نظام قدیم یکی کسایی که دیر شروع کردن و فقط روی مباحث تست خیز بر اساس کنکور های قبل تمرکز کردن و درس خوندن عده بعدی هم کسایی هستن که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن برای کنکور ۹۹ و با گفتن این که ۹۸ برای نظام قدیم ها ضرر بوده حق انتخاب بگیرن به قول خودشون وگرنه اون مباحثی که تو می گی نباید یه نظام قدیم روش وقت بذاره چون نیومده امار و هندسه و انتگرال بودن که فکر نمی کنم کسی روشون زیاد وقت بذاره به طور کلی از اول*

----------


## _sana_

> این چیز جدیدی نیست
> همه ساله پشت کنکوری ها درصداشون نسبت به کنکور اولیا کمتره و قبولیشون(زیر۱۰۰۰) هم طبیعتا کمتره


اینطور نیست اصلا من خودم کلی رتبه 3 رقمی میشناسم که پشت کنکور بودن!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط یار و غار تویی


من حرف شما رو اصلاح میکنم بهتر بود میگفتی ضرر کمتری میکنه چون مباحثی که بقیه ضرر کردن اینم قاعدتا باید ضرر کنه ولی مباحثی که بقیه نزدن این زده فقط همین دلیل قبول شدنش میشه
ولی اگر همین رتبه ها رو با پشت کنکوری های سال قبلترش مقایسه کنی خواهی دید ضرر میکنه 
ما حتی پشت کنکور رتبه 1 هم زیاد داشتیم همین رستگار رحمانی و محمد احمدی و.......هرازان نفر دیگه


شما یکی از همون افرادی هستی که اصلا امسال کنکور شرکت نکردی و داری فقط بقیه رو گمراه می کنی هدفت هم گرقتن حق انتخاب هست*

----------


## mohammad1397

> این چیز جدیدی نیست
> همه ساله پشت کنکوری ها درصداشون نسبت به کنکور اولیا کمتره و قبولیشون(زیر۱۰۰۰) هم طبیعتا کمتره


کجا گفته تو رشته تجربی سال اولیا قبولیشون بیشتره ؟ من هیچ امار مستندی تو سالیان اخیر ندیدم امار خیلی زیادی از داوطلبان که سه رشته میارن سال دوم یتا بیشتر کنکورشون بوده اگه امار مستند دارین منتشر کنین

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *
> 
> شما یکی از همون افرادی هستی که اصلا امسال کنکور شرکت نکردی و داری فقط بقیه رو گمراه می کنی هدفت هم گرقتن حق انتخاب هست*


میخوای کارت شرکت در کنکور رو همین جا آپلود کنم تا قضاوت الکی نکنی
تو هم جز اون افراد شکاک و ....قاضی و نسخه پیچ برای همه ای
اصلا برو پست من عید امسال گذاشتم بخون داشتم راهنمایی میگرفتم سه ماه بخونم نتیجه میگریم باشد تا به راه راست هدایت شوی

----------


## Ordijahannam

> کجا گفته تو رشته تجربی سال اولیا قبولیشون بیشتره ؟ من هیچ امار مستندی تو سالیان اخیر ندیدم امار خیلی زیادی از داوطلبان که سه رشته میارن سال دوم کنکورشون بوده اگه امار مستند دارین منتشر کنین


آمار مستندی وجود نداره که بذارم،فقط جو کنکور همه ساله اینجوری بوده که دانش آموزا صندلی های بیشتری رو تصاحب کردن،حالا ممکنه یه سال این جو برعکس بوده باشه.در ضمن هیچ آمار مستندیم وجود نداره که حرف شمارو تایید کنه

----------


## Ordijahannam

> اینطور نیست اصلا من خودم کلی رتبه 3 رقمی میشناسم که پشت کنکور بودن!


نگفتم که نیست!هست ولی تعداد دانش آموزا بیشتره

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *
> 
> شما یکی از همون افرادی هستی که اصلا امسال کنکور شرکت نکردی و داری فقط بقیه رو گمراه می کنی هدفت هم گرقتن حق انتخاب هست*


شما که گمراه نیستی چرا موفق نشدی پس بدون گمراهی پس همیشه به حرفای بقیه به دید بد نگاه نکن 
با من سال بعد شما هم خواهم دید ببینم چیکار میکنی
من ذاتا ادم بی معرفتی نیستم دوستان نظام قدیمی هم زیاد داشتیم با هم درس میخوندیم انقدر نگران اونها هستم نگران خودم نیستم چون من کارم مشخصه کنکور 99

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط یار و غار تویی


من خودم نظام جدیدم ولی آدم بی معرفتی نیستم نظام قدیما رو درک میکنم بعیده امسال دیگه بتونید کاری بکنید به فکر کنکور 99 باشید خودتون رو با شرایط وفق بدید یا کاری کنید بتونید بیاین نظام جدید یا کل تمرین های کتاب های ما رو بخونید


شما نظام جدید نیستی نظام قدیمی هستی که دوست داری حق انتخاب بدن تا بتونی نظام جدید بدی*

----------


## sina_u

> *
> 
> شما یکی از همون افرادی هستی که اصلا امسال کنکور شرکت نکردی و داری فقط بقیه رو گمراه می کنی هدفت هم گرقتن حق انتخاب هست*


*گرگی هستی در لباس میش.
یه نظام جدیدی که سال بعد کنکور داره و تنها هدفش اینه سال بعد کنکور نظام قدیم باشه تا بتونه راحت تر قبول بشه.
تمام ارسالات در جهت فریب بچه های نظام قدیمه.
بچه ها باید حتما برن ارسالهاتو بررسی کنن بدون شک نظام قدیمی نیستی.*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *
> 
> شما نظام جدید نیستی نظام قدیمی هستی که دوست داری حق انتخاب بدن تا بتونی نظام جدید بدی*


چرا حرفت عوض شد اول گفتی کنکوری نیستی میخوای ثابت کنم نظام جدیدم 
گفتن زمین شوره سنبل بر نیارد 
گرگ زاده هم عاقبت گرگ شود یه بار قضاوت الکی کردی درس عبرت نشد دوباره قضاوت الکی کردی

----------


## mohammad1397

> آمار مستندی وجود نداره که بذارم،فقط جو کنکور همه ساله اینجوری بوده که دانش آموزا صندلی های بیشتری رو تصاحب کردن،حالا ممکنه یه سال این جو برعکس بوده باشه.در ضمن هیچ آمار مستندیم وجود نداره که حرف شمارو تایید کنه


من نگفتم اغلب پشت کنکورین گفتم زیاد حالا این زیاد میتونه اکثریت باشه یا اقلیت ولی من هیچ جا ندیدم که بگه پشت کنکوریا کمتر قبول میشن

----------


## Ordijahannam

ای بابا جو تاپیک گرگ و میش شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> شما نظام جدید نیستی نظام قدیمی هستی که دوست داری حق انتخاب بدن تا بتونی نظام جدید بدی*


بحث سر حق انتخاب نیست حق انتخاب ظاهرا از اول هم مشکل نداشته فقط گذاشتن برای بعد کنکور که به عنوان یک امتیاز بدن حالا بماند این  حق انتخاب نه بدرد کنکوریای 98 که ضرر کردن میخوره نه بیشتر نظام قدیما که 99 هم نظام خودشون میدن

----------


## Ordijahannam

> من نگفتم اغلب پشت کنکورین گفتم زیاد حالا این زیاد میتونه اکثریت باشه یا اقلیت ولی من هیچ جا ندیدم که بگه پشت کنکوریا کمتر قبول میشن


اکثر پشت کنکوریا مث خودم یا دیر شروع میکنن قبول نمیشن یا طوفانی شروع میکنن وسطش خسته میشن ول میکنن کلا.از این جهت گفتم

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *
> 
> شما نظام جدید نیستی نظام قدیمی هستی که دوست داری حق انتخاب بدن تا بتونی نظام جدید بدی*


بعد پست های منو بخون 
نوشتم چه حق انتخاب بهشون بدن چه ندن ضرر میکنن 
ولی گفتم کسی برنامه برای کنکور 1400 داره بشینه برای اون بخونه

----------


## sina_u

> چرا حرفت عوض شد اول گفتی کنکوری نیستی میخوای ثابت کنم نظام جدیدم 
> گفتن زمین شوره سنبل بر نیارد 
> گرگ زاده هم عاقبت گرگ شود یه بار قضاوت الکی کردی درس عبرت نشد دوباره قضاوت الکی کردی


فریبشو نخور اصلا نظام قدیم نیست.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


بحث سر حق انتخاب نیست حق انتخاب ظاهرا از اول هم مشکل نداشته فقط گذاشتن برای بعد کنکور که به عنوان یک امتیاز بدن حالا بماند این  حق انتخاب نه بدرد کنکوریای 98 که ضرر کردن میخوره نه بیشتر نظام قدیما که 99 هم نظام خودشون میدن


من ضرری ندیدم در نظام قدیم ها اونم توی کنکور ۹۸ به جز اون دو دسته که قبل تر گفتم*

----------


## arshaa

از مسولان سازمان سنجش خواهشمندم این نظام جدیدا این تاپیک رو به عنوان کارشناس و مسوول تراز دهی ازمون استخدام کنن بخدا حیف دارن میشن با این حجم از سواد و نبوغ تو کنکور.......

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_من که فکر نکنم دوباره کنکور بدم ولی انشا الله حق انتخاب بدن به نظام قدیما کیف کنیم_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


از مسولان سازمان سنجش خواهشمندم این نظام جدیدا این تاپیک رو به عنوان کارشناس و مسوول تراز دهی ازمون استخدام کنن بخدا حیف دارن میشن با این حجم از سواد و نبوغ تو کنکور.......


به قول ما گیمرا :

LOL_

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> از مسولان سازمان سنجش خواهشمندم این نظام جدیدا این تاپیک رو به عنوان کارشناس و مسوول تراز دهی ازمون استخدام کنن بخدا حیف دارن میشن با این حجم از سواد و نبوغ تو کنکور.......


دوست داشتی من رئیس سازمان سنجش بودم 
من ادم مهربونی هم هستم نمی گذاشتم کسی ضرر کنه 
دست مافیا هم قطع میکرد.........
اتفاقا یه جایی ثبت نام کرده بودم اومده تو در اولویت قرار داری نمی دونم برم یا نرم  .........اگر به درجات بالاش برسی پستی عالی تر از سنجش هست یعنی ناظر بر کار مسئولین عالی رتبه به خدا راس میگم
 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> من ضرری ندیدم در نظام قدیم ها اونم توی کنکور ۹۸ به جز اون دو دسته که قبل تر گفتم*


بعد نتایج اولیه همه چی مشخص میشه ولی این نوع مصاحبه کردن نوعی دهن کجی به نظام قدیما و نگاه از بالا به پایینه که همینه که هست

----------


## pegahmht

عدالت وقتی رعایت میشد که اولا حق انتخاب بدن 
و دوما  اگر کنکور دو نظامه هست عملا دو نظامه باشه
من نظام قدیمی هستم که چند سال از کنکور دور بودم و الان برام فرقی نمیکنه نظام قدیم بدم یا جدید البته چرا خب دوست داشتم نظام خودمو شرکت کنم بنا به دلایلی  ولی وقتی میبینم  درصورت انتخاب نظام قدیم باید به دلایل( طرح سوالات از سرفصل های  نظام جدید و دادن سوالات  از تمرینات کتب نظام جدید)  حواسم به نظام جدید هم باشه خب چه کاریه همون جدیدو انتخاب میکنم  البته اگه حق انتخابی باشه
اما این قانونی که گذاشتن به معنای واقعی بیخود و بیمصرفه چون دادن حق انتخاب یعنی یه نظام قدیم با خیال راحت منابع خودشو بخونه و مباحث غیر مشترک به خاطر وجود نظام جدید حذف نشه ( این خیلی فرق داره با زمانی که طراح حال نمیکنه از یه فصل سوال بده و حذفش میکنه نه اینکه به خاطر نبود اون سرفصل در نظام جدید برای ما حذفش کنن  )و یه نظام قدیم  نگران این نباشه  بگه خب حالا برم کتاب نظام جدیدم باز کنم ببینم کتابشون تمرین چی داده از این مبحث که اگر یه وقت اومد سر کنکور غافلگیر نشم  در صورتی که این نکته رو هممون خوب  میدونم که  زمان تو کنکور طلاست 
واقعا که مسخرست

----------


## zaaaahra

وی ب.ی.خود کرد

----------


## Ordijahannam

> دوست داشتی من رئیس سازمان سنجش بودم 
> من ادم مهربونی هم هستم نمی گذاشتم کسی ضرر کنه 
> دست مافیا هم قطع میکرد.........
> اتفاقا یه جایی ثبت نام کرده بودم اومده تو در اولویت قرار داری نمی دونم برم یا نرم  .........اگر به درجات بالاش برسی پستی عالی تر از سنجش هست یعنی ناظر بر کار مسئولین عالی رتبه به خدا راس میگم


اگه رئیس سازمان سنجش بودی اینقدر پیشنهادهای لذیذ و مولتی میلیاردری از طرف حسین احمدی و منتظری بهت میشد که کلا برگزاری کنکور رو میدادی به حرف آخر تصحیح پاسخنامه ها هم میسپردی به کنکور آسان است :Yahoo (23): همین خدایی خیلی خوبه

----------


## zaaaahra

> *
> 
> اگر سوالی دادن طبق تمرین نظام جدید بررسی کردن دیدن نظام قدیم هم می تونه جواب بده بی خود که ندادن اون بهم خوردن بودجه بندی هم به نظر من به نفع بود تا ضرر*


من نمیدونم شما برا رتبه چند صد هزار برنامه ریخته بودی اما اینجا خیلیا جون کندنشون برا قبولی پزشکی بود و رتبه های بالا .حالا اینا به کنار کم هوش ترین افرادم میدونن تو کنکور فقط بلد بودن درسا مهم نیست تکنیک سرعت اینا همه میتونه کلی آدمو عقب جلو بندازه باز کم هوش ترین آدما هم میدونن که فرق هست بین کسی که یه سوالو صد بار تو کتاب درسیش دیده باشه با کسی که دفه اوله اونو میبینه .

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> اگه رئیس سازمان سنجش بودی اینقدر پیشنهادهای لذیذ و مولتی میلیاردری از طرف حسین احمدی و منتظری بهت میشد که کلا برگزاری کنکور رو میدادی به حرف آخر تصحیح پاسخنامه ها هم میسپردی به کنکور آسان استهمین خدایی خیلی خوبه


من تنها چیزی که برام ارزش نداره در زندگی پوله 
من چندین چیز برام خیلی مهمه حس رضایت عموم مردم برقراری جامع عدالت 
اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بشم آزمون سراسری رو 4 بار در سال برگزار میکنم 
اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بشم آزمون رو طوری برگزار میکنم که تقلب نشه چطور ؟ سوالات رو دست وزارت آموزش و پرورش نمیدادم چون معلم ها خودشون دانش آموز دارن فقط دست وزارت اطلاعات و امنیت ملی میدادم بین بچه ها پخش کنن و برگراز کنن بعد آزمون رو فقط در مراکز استان برگزار میکردم تا احتمال تقلب بیاد پایین وقتی تعداد حوزه ها بیشتر باشه تعداد تقلب بالاتره گرچه مشکلات دیگری داره ولی به عدالتش ارزش داره چون حتی یه نفر بخواد با تقلب رتبه خوب بیاره این سختی مسافرت که اغلب کمه برای دانش آموزا ارزش داره
اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بودم پیگیری میکردم منابع که ازشون سوال طرح میشه مطالبقت بیشتری با آینده کاریشون داشته باشه و کمک بیشتری کنه بهشون
اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بودم سوالات رو طوری طرح میکردیم که تکنیک نخوره و سوالات رو تایم بیشتری میدادیم مثلا استرس از دانش آموزا بره ولی سوالات مفهومی که فقط کسی بزنه که درست و درمون خونده مثلا کنکور تجربی در دو نوبت در دو روز برگراز میکردم در 8 ساعت ولی سوالات خوب که حق به حق دار برسه
 و به یقین تمام سهمیه ها رو با نظر عموم مردم حذف میکردم تمام تلاشم میکردم این هدف مهمترین اهداف کاریم میشد

----------


## Mariyana

نمیشه اعتراض کرد که شما نگفته بودید فقط از سر فصل های مشترک میاد؟
حداقل اگه حق انتخاب نمین اعتراض کنید مباحثی که تو نظام جدید حذفه از هر درس برای ما هم حذف شه که بر فرض اونجوری وقت کنیم از مسائل نظام جدید بخونیم

----------


## erfan1st

حالا چی شد اخر?

تراز مشترک میدن یا مثه ازمونا سنجش جدا تراز میدن و رتبه ی مشترک??

----------


## Neo.Healer

جو تاپیک کلا از کنکور ۹۸ دور شده 
خیلی راحت میگین ۹۸ اینجور شد ۹۹ رو چیکار کنیم و... 
انگار ک همه ی پشت کنکوریا میتونن دوباره کنکور بدن :Yahoo (31):  .... یکی سربازی داره ..... یکی خانوادش دیگ اجازه نمیده ..... یکی دیگ روح و روانش نمیکشه پشت بمونه
اصلا به اینا توجه ندارین ..... نمیگم ک میشه کاری کرد نه کنکور گذشته اما واسه ی نتایج دادن تراز و اینا باید یه اعتراضی باشه 
میدونم شاید اعتراض ها و کمپین ها به هیچ جایی نرسه اما واقعا این حجم از بیخیالی نظام قدیم غیر عادیه و این شدت از بی ادبی و گستاخی نظام جدید نیز همچنین (من مال زمان دایناسور ها نیستم بخدا اما نظام جدیدای امسال از نظر پررویی بیشعوری بی ادبی نفهمی نمونه ان البته بعضا خوب هم هست بینشون من اکثریتو گفتم)

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan1st


حالا چی شد اخر?

تراز مشترک میدن یا مثه ازمونا سنجش جدا تراز میدن و رتبه ی مشترک??


سبطی تو ویسش گفت نظام قدیما یجور ترازبندی میشن و نظام جدیدا باهم
مثلا یکی ۵۰ درصد ریاضی بزنه تو نظام قدیم ممکنه ترازش از ۶۰ درصد نظام جدیدا بیشتر باشه
فکر کنم همون باشه*

----------


## sina_u

> من تنها چیزی که برام ارزش نداره در زندگی پوله 
> اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بشم آزمون رو طوری برگزار میکنم که تقلب نشه چطور ؟ سوالات رو دست وزارت آموزش و پرورش نمیدادم چون معلم ها خودشون دانش آموز دارن فقط دست وزارت اطلاعات و امنیت ملی میدادم بین بچه ها پخش کنن و برگراز کنن بعد آزمون رو فقط در مراکز استان برگزار میکردم تا احتمال تقلب بیاد پایین وقتی تعداد حوزه ها بیشتر باشه تعداد تقلب بالاتره گرچه مشکلات دیگری داره ولی به عدالتش ارزش داره چون حتی یه نفر بخواد با تقلب رتبه خوب بیاره این سختی مسافرت که اغلب کمه برای دانش آموزا ارزش داره
> اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بودم پیگیری میکردم منابع که ازشون سوال طرح میشه مطالبقت بیشتری با آینده کاریشون داشته باشه و کمک بیشتری کنه بهشون
> اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بودم سوالات رو طوری طرح میکردیم که تکنیک نخوره و سوالات رو تایم بیشتری میدادیم مثلا استرس از دانش آموزا بره ولی سوالات مفهومی که فقط کسی بزنه که درست و درمون خونده مثلا کنکور تجربی در دو نوبت در دو روز برگراز میکردم در 8 ساعت ولی سوالات خوب که حق به حق دار برسه


آفرین سوالارو دادی دست سر دسته دزدها.
یه سازمان خاص به تنهایی نمیتونه فاسد باشه. تمام سازمانها دستشون تو یه کاسه هست.
یکی پول می گیره تا گندکاری اونیکی لو نره.
دفعه بعد اون براش جبران میکنه.
تا قانون مملکت عوض نشه و نظارت درستی نشه هیچ مشکی در هیچ زمینه ای حل نمی شه.
کار کردن یه فرد سالم در چنین ساختار فاسدی عملی نیست و به راحتی از دور بیرونش میکنن.

----------


## _sana_

> جو تاپیک کلا از کنکور ۹۸ دور شده 
> خیلی راحت میگین ۹۸ اینجور شد ۹۹ رو چیکار کنیم و... 
> انگار ک همه ی پشت کنکوریا میتونن دوباره کنکور بدن .... یکی سربازی داره ..... یکی خانوادش دیگ اجازه نمیده ..... یکی دیگ روح و روانش نمیکشه پشت بمونه
> اصلا به اینا توجه ندارین ..... نمیگم ک میشه کاری کرد نه کنکور گذشته اما واسه ی نتایج دادن تراز و اینا باید یه اعتراضی باشه 
> میدونم شاید اعتراض ها و کمپین ها به هیچ جایی نرسه اما واقعا این حجم از بیخیالی نظام قدیم غیر عادیه و این شدت از بی ادبی و گستاخی نظام جدید نیز همچنین (من مال زمان دایناسور ها نیستم بخدا اما نظام جدیدای امسال از نظر پررویی بیشعوری بی ادبی نفهمی نمونه ان البته بعضا خوب هم هست بینشون من اکثریتو گفتم)


اخه باید نتایج بیاد بعد.همینطوری اعتراض چیو بکنیم؟ بگیم چی؟ هنوز چیزی مشخص نیست ! اومدیم و نتایج برعکس شد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1397

> جو تاپیک کلا از کنکور ۹۸ دور شده 
> خیلی راحت میگین ۹۸ اینجور شد ۹۹ رو چیکار کنیم و... 
> انگار ک همه ی پشت کنکوریا میتونن دوباره کنکور بدن .... یکی سربازی داره ..... یکی خانوادش دیگ اجازه نمیده ..... یکی دیگ روح و روانش نمیکشه پشت بمونه
> اصلا به اینا توجه ندارین ..... نمیگم ک میشه کاری کرد نه کنکور گذشته اما واسه ی نتایج دادن تراز و اینا باید یه اعتراضی باشه 
> میدونم شاید اعتراض ها و کمپین ها به هیچ جایی نرسه اما واقعا این حجم از بیخیالی نظام قدیم غیر عادیه و این شدت از بی ادبی و گستاخی نظام جدید نیز همچنین (من مال زمان دایناسور ها نیستم بخدا اما نظام جدیدای امسال از نظر پررویی بیشعوری بی ادبی نفهمی نمونه ان البته بعضا خوب هم هست بینشون من اکثریتو گفتم)


 مهمترین چیز هم همینه که حق کنکوریای 98 هم ضایع شده ولی میان با دادن وعده خوشگل تراز جدا جلوی مطالبه میگیرن اگه قرار بود جدا تراز بدن تو همین مصاحبه میگفت نظام قدیما نگران نباشن چون برای همه همین بوده !!

----------


## arshaa

> من تنها چیزی که برام ارزش نداره در زندگی پوله 
> من چندین چیز برام خیلی مهمه حس رضایت عموم مردم برقراری جامع عدالت 
> اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بشم آزمون سراسری رو 4 بار در سال برگزار میکنم 
> اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بشم آزمون رو طوری برگزار میکنم که تقلب نشه چطور ؟ سوالات رو دست وزارت آموزش و پرورش نمیدادم چون معلم ها خودشون دانش آموز دارن فقط دست وزارت اطلاعات و امنیت ملی میدادم بین بچه ها پخش کنن و برگراز کنن بعد آزمون رو فقط در مراکز استان برگزار میکردم تا احتمال تقلب بیاد پایین وقتی تعداد حوزه ها بیشتر باشه تعداد تقلب بالاتره گرچه مشکلات دیگری داره ولی به عدالتش ارزش داره چون حتی یه نفر بخواد با تقلب رتبه خوب بیاره این سختی مسافرت که اغلب کمه برای دانش آموزا ارزش داره
> اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بودم پیگیری میکردم منابع که ازشون سوال طرح میشه مطالبقت بیشتری با آینده کاریشون داشته باشه و کمک بیشتری کنه بهشون
> اگر رئیس سازمان سنجش بودم سوالات رو طوری طرح میکردیم که تکنیک نخوره و سوالات رو تایم بیشتری میدادیم مثلا استرس از دانش آموزا بره ولی سوالات مفهومی که فقط کسی بزنه که درست و درمون خونده مثلا کنکور تجربی در دو نوبت در دو روز برگراز میکردم در 8 ساعت ولی سوالات خوب که حق به حق دار برسه


ببین عمویی من بهت خورده نمیگیرم شما هنوز درک این مسایلو نداری تازه اومدی خودتم نمیدونی چه اظهار فضلی داری میکنی
ماهم مثه تو بودیم اون اوایل که اومدیم انجمن 
جلو بزرگترامون چرت و پرت میگفتیم بعد اونا به ما میگفتن نه بابا اینطور نیست که تو فک میکنی ما گوش نمیکردیم 
گوش نکردیم و این شدیم هی به ما گفتن اقا این اینطورییه درگیر حاشیه نشو اینکارو نکن زبون درازی میکردیم و ادعامون بود که اره شما واس خودتون حرف میزنین و شما چیزی نمیدونید شماها یه مشت بازنده اید
درکت میکنم
درست شدنت فقط به زمان احتیاج داره
واس ختم کلام:
اون رزومه از خدایی رو که گذاشتم اگه ندیدید ببینید
https://rtis2.ut.ac.ir/cv/khodaie
همچین ادمی با همچین تحصیلاتی قطعا میدونه تراز مشترک چه فاجعه ای داره
تراز دهی کنکور مثه ازمونای سنجش جداست
این دو.تا سوالاش کپ همه تراز دهیش یکی نباشه؟
حالا شماها هی درگیر باشین
پارسال این حرفا بود
دوسال پیشم بود
و من دیدم
وکسایی بردن که درگیر این داستانا نشدن
شاید دوستان نظام جدید راست میگن ما بازنده ایم 
چون داریم با یه مشت بچه که هیچی نمیدونن بحث میکنیم
سطح سواد اینارو میخواید ببینید برید کامنتای قلمچیو بخونید نصفشون دارن میگن:
برنامه فارغ تحصیلای دوازدهم با اونایی که از یازدهم میرن دوازدهم و کنکورین تو تابستون فرق داره؟
ببینید با کیا  بحث میکنید

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> آفرین سوالارو دادی دست سر دسته دزدها.
> یه سازمان خاص به تنهایی نمیتونه فاسد باشه. تمام سازمانها دستشون تو یه کاسه هست.
> یکی پول می گیره تا گندکاری اونیکی لو نره.
> دفعه بعد اون براش جبران میکنه.
> تا قانون مملکت عوض نشه و نظارت درستی نشه هیچ مشکی در هیچ زمینه ای حل نمی شه.
> کار کردن یه فرد سالم در چنین ساختار فاسدی عملی نیست و به راحتی از دور بیرونش میکنن.


چرا میدادم دست اونها چون حداقل علم امنیت و اطلاعات رو خوندن و گرنه اکثر وازرت ها دزد داره همون آموزش و پرورش هم داره
ولی بهتره کار رو بدی دست کسی که علمش داره نه ادمی که سواد امنیت نداره

----------


## zaaaahra

> جو تاپیک کلا از کنکور ۹۸ دور شده 
> خیلی راحت میگین ۹۸ اینجور شد ۹۹ رو چیکار کنیم و... 
> انگار ک همه ی پشت کنکوریا میتونن دوباره کنکور بدن .... یکی سربازی داره ..... یکی خانوادش دیگ اجازه نمیده ..... یکی دیگ روح و روانش نمیکشه پشت بمونه
> اصلا به اینا توجه ندارین ..... نمیگم ک میشه کاری کرد نه کنکور گذشته اما واسه ی نتایج دادن تراز و اینا باید یه اعتراضی باشه 
> میدونم شاید اعتراض ها و کمپین ها به هیچ جایی نرسه اما واقعا این حجم از بیخیالی نظام قدیم غیر عادیه و این شدت از بی ادبی و گستاخی نظام جدید نیز همچنین (من مال زمان دایناسور ها نیستم بخدا اما نظام جدیدای امسال از نظر پررویی بیشعوری بی ادبی نفهمی نمونه ان البته بعضا خوب هم هست بینشون من اکثریتو گفتم)


دقیقا منم این جا متوجه بی ادبی یه عده شون شدم خدا به دور که با این مدلیاش قرار باشه هم کلاسی شیم .یکی نیس بگه اگه نظام قدیما دروغ میگن و ضرر نکردن شماها چی میخواین هر دقه تو این تاپیکا کارت میزنین و یک به یک قدیما رو ریپلای میکنین بفرمایین پی کارتون

----------


## mohammad1397

> ببین عمویی من بهت خورده نمیگیرم شما هنوز درک این مسایلو نداری تازه اومدی خودتم نمیدونی چه اظهار فضلی داری میکنی
> ماهم مثه تو بودیم اون اوایل که اومدیم انجمن 
> جلو بزرگترامون چرت و پرت میگفتیم بعد اونا به ما میگفتن نه بابا اینطور نیست که تو فک میکنی ما گوش نمیکردیم 
> گوش نکردیم و این شدیم هی به ما گفتن اقا این اینطورییه درگیر حاشیه نشو اینکارو نکن زبون درازی میکردیم و ادعامون بود که اره شما واس خودتون حرف میزنین و شما چیزی نمیدونید شماها یه مشت بازنده اید
> درکت میکنم
> درست شدنت فقط به زمان احتیاج داره
> واس ختم کلام:
> اون رزومه از خدایی رو که گذاشتم اگه ندیدید ببینید
> https://rtis2.ut.ac.ir/cv/khodaie
> ...


خب دستکم انتظار میره بیان شفاف بگن

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> ببین عمویی من بهت خورده نمیگیرم شما هنوز درک این مسایلو نداری تازه اومدی خودتم نمیدونی چه اظهار فضلی داری میکنی
> ماهم مثه تو بودیم اون اوایل که اومدیم انجمن 
> جلو بزرگترامون چرت و پرت میگفتیم بعد اونا به ما میگفتن نه بابا اینطور نیست که تو فک میکنی ما گوش نمیکردیم 
> گوش نکردیم و این شدیم هی به ما گفتن اقا این اینطورییه درگیر حاشیه نشو اینکارو نکن زبون درازی میکردیم و ادعامون بود که اره شما واس خودتون حرف میزنین و شما چیزی نمیدونید شماها یه مشت بازنده اید
> درکت میکنم
> درست شدنت فقط به زمان احتیاج داره
> واس ختم کلام:
> اون رزومه از خدایی رو که گذاشتم اگه ندیدید ببینید
> https://rtis2.ut.ac.ir/cv/khodaie
> ...


عالمی که به علمش عمل نکنه روزمه بزاره دم کوزه آبش بخوره
عالم بی عمل زیاد داشتیم نمونه اش همین خدایی همین مشکلاتی که این نتونسته حلش کنه در ریاست مونده باعث خفت هست باید بره استعفا بده چون لایق این کار نیست

----------


## invinciblegirl

آخه من نظام قدیم چه گناهی کردم همینجوریش حجم درسای خودمون بالاست آخه چطوری یه نیم نگاهم بندازیم به کتابای نظام جدید؟ اصلا مگه با نگاه میشه سر کنکور تست حل کرد؟
حالا حق انتخابم بدن من پول ندارم منابعمو عوض کنم منابع نظام جدید بخرم
آخه چرا انقدر ما رو اذیت میکنن چرا انقدر استرس میندازن به جون ما

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط invinciblegirl


آخه من نظام قدیم چه گناهی کردم همینجوریش حجم درسای خودمون بالاست آخه چطوری یه نیم نگاهم بندازیم به کتابای نظام جدید؟ اصلا مگه با نگاه میشه سر کنکور تست حل کرد؟
حالا حق انتخابم بدن من پول ندارم منابعمو عوض کنم منابع نظام جدید بخرم
آخه چرا انقدر ما رو اذیت میکنن چرا انقدر استرس میندازن به جون ما


نیازی نیست نگاه بندازی عزیزم فقط رو منابع خودمون مسلط باشیم کافیه
بعد فقط یه سوال ریاضی بود از کتاب اونا..خیلی جنجال شده
الان یکی نیست بگه بقیه سوالا رو جواب دادین فقط لنگ همون یه سوالید؟-_-*

----------


## arshaa

> آخه من نظام قدیم چه گناهی کردم همینجوریش حجم درسای خودمون بالاست آخه چطوری یه نیم نگاهم بندازیم به کتابای نظام جدید؟ اصلا مگه با نگاه میشه سر کنکور تست حل کرد؟
> حالا حق انتخابم بدن من پول ندارم منابعمو عوض کنم منابع نظام جدید بخرم
> آخه چرا انقدر ما رو اذیت میکنن چرا انقدر استرس میندازن به جون ما


یه نگاه به قیمتای کتاب تست بنداز
رعشه به جون ادم میوفته
تازه تو بخوای منبع ازمون و جمع بندی و مبحثیم بگیری که دیگه... به اینا هزینه ازمون اضافه کن
حالا فک کن تاثیرم قطعی بشه باز باید علاوه بر منابع نظام جدید مال خودمونم بخونیم پول ترمیمم بدیم
خلاصه که ....
شاید اینا با متولدین از سال 76 تا 79 مشکل دارن؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sina_u

> چرا میدادم دست اونها چون حداقل علم امنیت و اطلاعات رو خوندن و گرنه اکثر وازرت ها دزد داره همون آموزش و پرورش هم داره
> ولی بهتره کار رو بدی دست کسی که علمش داره نه ادمی که سواد امنیت نداره


تنها چیزی که تو این مملکت ارزش نداره علم هست.
اکثر کسانی که در راس کارها هستن بیسواد هستن. اکثرا جهشی خوندن. تو دانشگاهها هم براحتی بهشون نمره میدن. خیلی ها هم مدرکشون تقلبی هست و همینطوری براشون نمره رد شده.
شرط امنیتی بودن علم امنیت و اطلاعات خوندن نیست. شرطش اجرا دستورات بدون سوال و پرسش هست. هر نوع دستوری.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اخه باید نتایج بیاد بعد.همینطوری اعتراض چیو بکنیم؟ بگیم چی؟ هنوز چیزی مشخص نیست ! اومدیم و نتایج برعکس شد


اعتراض بعد نتایج مث نوشدارو بعد مرگ سهرابه 
فکر میکنه سنجش میگه وای ببخشید دوباره از اول رتبه میدیم؟! :Yahoo (21): 
تهش میگ اعتراضی نشده اصلا یسری کنکور نما بودن  :Yahoo (21): 
اگ قراره اعتراضی باشه وقتش الانه
الانم قرار نیس به رتبه ها اعتراض کنیم....به نوع سوالا تغییر بودجه بندی و... قراره اعتراض بشه

----------


## mohammad1397

اگه قراره اعتراضی هم بشه اصلا به مشاورا و... رو نندازین یه عده ادم برای ممبر میان کمپین میزنن بعد امثال سبطی کمپین به سنجش گزارش میدن بعد سنجش میگه اینا که اعتراض دارن اصلا کنکوری نیستن !!!  کمپین تعویق کنکور از بس گندش دراوردن هر اعتراضی خیلی راحت میتونن دور بزنن و ماسمالی کنن

----------


## _sana_

> اعتراض بعد نتایج مث نوشدارو بعد مرگ سهرابه 
> فکر میکنه سنجش میگه وای ببخشید دوباره از اول رتبه میدیم؟!
> تهش میگ اعتراضی نشده اصلا یسری کنکور نما بودن 
> اگ قراره اعتراضی باشه وقتش الانه
> الانم قرار نیس به رتبه ها اعتراض کنیم....به نوع سوالا تغییر بودجه بندی و... قراره اعتراض بشه


اعتراضیم اگه میخواد باشه باید برای نوع سوالات باشه. اونم که خدایی جوون خیلی خوب هممونو شست و پهن کرد !! برای رتبه واقعاا چیزی معلوم نیست.

----------


## asie67

یکی از طرف من به این خدایی بگه تو خوبی
ببین تو خوووووووبی
اصلا تو خوووووووبی هاااا

----------


## meysam98

طرف اومده میگه برا 99
علاوه بر اینکه کتابای قدیم خودتون رو بخونید
 کتابای جدیدم کار کنید

حماقت تا چه حد آخه؟
کسانی که تمایل دارند کنکور 99 قدیم بدن
توی دور باطل افتادن 
از ترس خرج کردن میخوان آینده شون رو ویران کنن

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> یکی از طرف من به این خدایی بگه تو خوبی
> ببین تو خوووووووبی
> اصلا تو خوووووووبی هاااا


دوستمون روزمه اورد براش گفت کارش درسته
هر چی گفتیم این عالم بی عملی بیش نیست ولی کو گوش شنوا

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam.aziziani


طرف اومده میگه برا 99
علاوه بر اینکه کتابای قدیم خودتون رو بخونید
 کتابای جدیدم کار کنید

حماقت تا چه حد آخه؟
کسانی که تمایل دارند کنکور 99 قدیم بدن
توی دور باطل افتادن 
از ترس خرج کردن میخوان آینده شون رو ویران کنن


اتفاقا برعکس ۲ سر باخته 
هم نظام قدیم هم نظام جدید 
ولی زیادیم بزرگش کردیم یه سوالو 
بعدم بجز خرج کتاب که انگار بعضیا دارن تو سوئیس سر میکنن:/
شما باید بدونی بستن کتابای جدید با دروس جدید+مباحثی که قطعا به معلم و امتحان گرفتن نیاز داره+کسی که سال ۹۹ کنکور سومشه میخواد زودتر بره دانشگاه و نمیتونه ریسک کنه تا ۱۴۰۰ که بشه سال پنجم
ولی خب افراد به ظاهر روشن فکر این جو راه انداختن 
قمار بزرگیه نظام جدید خوندن واسه دانش آموزا
هر کسی میتونه تو نظام خودش بهترین باشه*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> اتفاقا برعکس ۲ سر باخته 
> هم نظام قدیم هم نظام جدید 
> ولی زیادیم بزرگش کردیم یه سوالو 
> بعدم بجز خرج کتاب که انگار بعضیا دارن تو سوئیس سر میکنن:/
> شما باید بدونی بستن کتابای جدید با دروس جدید+مباحثی که قطعا به معلم و امتحان گرفتن نیاز داره+کسی که سال ۹۹ کنکور سومشه میخواد زودتر بره دانشگاه و نمیتونه ریسک کنه تا ۱۴۰۰ که بشه سال پنجم
> ولی خب افراد به ظاهر روشن فکر این جو راه انداختن 
> هر کسی میتونه تو نظام خودش بهترین باشه*


دقیقا اکثر قدیما 99 باز کنکور خودشون میدن

----------


## arshaa

> دوستمون روزمه اورد براش گفت کارش درسته
> هر چی گفتیم این عالم بی عملی بیش نیست ولی کو گوش شنوا


خب منم در ادامه گفتم خدایی هیچی نمیفهمه شما میدونی
شمارو باید ببرن رو صندلی ریاست سازمان سنجش سان شاین بزنی و طبق اخرین روش ها و متد های مدرن روز دنیا ملتو رتبه بندی کنی
و در نهایت حرف حق اینه که فلامینگو های برکه نیلوفر ابی(نظام جدیدی ها ) حق دارن برن دانشگاه
و نخاله های عهد دقیانوس نظام دایناسورا (نظام قدیم ها ) برن به طبقه چهار زیرزمین جهنم

----------


## invinciblegirl

دوستان نظام جدیدی احترامتون واجب اصلا قصد بی احترامی ندارم اما واقعا شما تو این تاپیک و تاپیکای مشابه چی میخواین؟

----------


## _sana_

> طرف اومده میگه برا 99
> علاوه بر اینکه کتابای قدیم خودتون رو بخونید
>  کتابای جدیدم کار کنید
> 
> حماقت تا چه حد آخه؟
> کسانی که تمایل دارند کنکور 99 قدیم بدن
> توی دور باطل افتادن 
> از ترس خرج کردن میخوان آینده شون رو ویران کنن



خیلی ببخشید ولی اون پولی که پدر ومادرامون دارن با زحمت و خون دل وهزاااار بدبختی جور کردن باید بیایم بریزیم تو حلق این مافیای کنکوووور؟؟ چرا ؟ چون آیندمون؟؟ این یه خودخواهی کامل هست یعنی داریم فقط خودمونو میبینیم
مگه آینده فقط پزشکی ؟ مگه فقط دارو ؟ مگه رتبه 3 رقمی و زیر 3000؟ هممون میدونیم بهترین های جهان تحصیلاات آکادمیک نداشتن.هممون میدونیم بهترین های ایران همشون رتبه نبودن! این خود خواهیه.اگه آینده مهمه برامون باید خودمون تلاش کنیم.من اینارو به عنوان شعار نمیگم هاا همه این حرفارو با تک تک سلول هام تجربه کردم همه رو !

----------


## arshaa

> دوستمون روزمه اورد براش گفت کارش درسته
> هر چی گفتیم این عالم بی عملی بیش نیست ولی کو گوش شنوا


خب منم در ادامه گفتم خدایی هیچی نمیفهمه شما میدونی
شمارو باید ببرن رو صندلی ریاست سازمان سنجش سان شاین بزنی و طبق اخرین روش ها و متد های مدرن روز دنیا ملتو رتبه بندی کنی
و در نهایت حرف حق اینه که فلامینگو های برکه نیلوفر ابی(نظام جدیدی ها ) حق دارن برن دانشگاه
و نخاله های عهد دقیانوس نظام دایناسورا (نظام قدیم ها ) برن به طبقه چهار زیرزمین جهنم

----------


## invinciblegirl

> طرف اومده میگه برا 99
> علاوه بر اینکه کتابای قدیم خودتون رو بخونید
>  کتابای جدیدم کار کنید
> 
> حماقت تا چه حد آخه؟
> کسانی که تمایل دارند کنکور 99 قدیم بدن
> متوی دور باطل افتادن 
> ز ترس خرج کردن میخوان آینده شون رو ویران کنن


آخه مگه پولداریم و نمیخوایم خرج کنیم؟ میدونین چقدر پول منابع نظام حدید میشه؟ من منایع نظام خودمم بزور خریدم تازه چندتام کم دارم همونارم باید دست دوم بخرم آخه پول از کجا بیارم؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> خیلی ببخشید ولی اون پولی که پدر ومادرامون دارن با زحمت و خون دل وهزاااار بدبختی جور کردن باید بیایم بریزیم تو حلق این مافیای کنکوووور؟؟ چرا ؟ چون آیندمون؟؟ این یه خودخواهی کامل هست یعنی داریم فقط خودمونو میبینیم
> مگه آینده فقط پزشکی ؟ مگه فقط دارو ؟ مگه رتبه 3 رقمی و زیر 3000؟ هممون میدونیم بهترین های جهان تحصیلاات آکادمیک نداشتن.هممون میدونیم بهترین های ایران همشون رتبه نبودن! این خود خواهیه.اگه آینده مهمه برامون باید خودمون تلاش کنیم.من اینارو به عنوان شعار نمیگم هاا همه این حرفارو با تک تک سلول هام تجربه کردم همه رو !


اصلا ربط دادن این موضوع به حق انتخاب اشتباه و مهلکه طبق گفته های سنجش هم جلسه بعد شورا حق انتخاب میدن ولی بعضی ازینا که حق انتخاب میخوان تا کنکور جدید شرکت کنن و چند سالی از درس دور بودن میگن بیاین جدید بدین با این استدلال گور بابای کنکوری های 98 که ضرر کردن یا گور بابای دویست سیصد هزار نفر که 99 نظام قدیم میدن

----------


## meysam98

> *
> 
> اتفاقا برعکس ۲ سر باخته 
> هم نظام قدیم هم نظام جدید 
> ولی زیادیم بزرگش کردیم یه سوالو 
> بعدم بجز خرج کتاب که انگار بعضیا دارن تو سوئیس سر میکنن:/
> شما باید بدونی بستن کتابای جدید با دروس جدید+مباحثی که قطعا به معلم و امتحان گرفتن نیاز داره+کسی که سال ۹۹ کنکور سومشه میخواد زودتر بره دانشگاه و نمیتونه ریسک کنه تا ۱۴۰۰ که بشه سال پنجم
> ولی خب افراد به ظاهر روشن فکر این جو راه انداختن 
> هر کسی میتونه تو نظام خودش بهترین باشه*


خانوم عزیز
بنده بررسی کردم شرایط رو سنجیدم دیدم نظام جدید بدرد من میخوره
شما بررسی کردی دلایل خودتو داری میگی نظام قدیم براتون مفیده
طبق مصوبه کنکور 99 قدیم برگزار میشه
که خوشبحالتون
بحث من سر حق انتخابه 
که اونی که میدونه میتونه جدید آزمون بده هم متضرر نشه
آیا در این بین کسی ضرر خواهد کرد؟
هرکسی راهی که انتخاب کرده رو میره

----------


## reza2018

> طرف اومده میگه برا 99
> علاوه بر اینکه کتابای قدیم خودتون رو بخونید
>  کتابای جدیدم کار کنید
> 
> حماقت تا چه حد آخه؟
> کسانی که تمایل دارند کنکور 99 قدیم بدن
> توی دور باطل افتادن 
> از ترس خرج کردن میخوان آینده شون رو ویران کنن


الان داوطلب نظام قدیم اگر بخواد 99 کنکور نظام جدید بده،حداقل 5ملیون این کار براش هزینه داره.اوضاع اقتصادی هم که مشخص هست.
از طرفی داوطلب نظام قدیمی اگر بخواد کنکور نظام جدید بده،یک سال وقت داره کتابایی رو بخونه که خود نظام جدیدی ها در سه سال خوندن وعملا هیچ حافظه ودیدی از کتابای نظام جدید نداره...عاقلانه تر نیست از کتابایی امتحان بده که قبلا چند بار خونده؟!

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam.aziziani


خانوم عزیز
بنده بررسی کردم شرایط رو سنجیدم دیدم نظام جدید بدرد من میخوره
شما بررسی کردی دلایل خودتو داری میگی نظام قدیم براتون مفیده
طبق مصوبه کنکور 99 قدیم برگزار میشه
که خوشبحالتون
بحث من سر حق انتخابه 
که اونی که میدونه میتونه جدید آزمون بده هم متضرر نشه
آیا در این بین کسی ضرر خواهد کرد؟
هرکسی راهی که انتخاب کرده رو میره


اوکی موفق باشید
ولی بهتره نظام قدیم دیگه حماقت به حساب نیاد*

----------


## Ordijahannam

> طرف اومده میگه برا 99
> علاوه بر اینکه کتابای قدیم خودتون رو بخونید
>  کتابای جدیدم کار کنید
> 
> حماقت تا چه حد آخه؟
> کسانی که تمایل دارند کنکور 99 قدیم بدن
> توی دور باطل افتادن 
> از ترس خرج کردن میخوان آینده شون رو ویران کنن


یه نظام قدیم در بهترین حالت پنج ساله با کتاباش درگیره و هنوز نتونسته نتیجه بگیره!(چهار سال دبیرستان+یک سال پشت کنکور)حالا این فرد نظام قدیم چطور در عرض یکسال بیاد۲۴ تا کتاب نظام جدید(فقط کتاب درسیارو حساب کردم)رو بخونه و روشون مسلط شه و بره تو کنکور با کسایی که حداقل سه ساله با این ۲۴ تا کتاب درگیرن رقابت کنه و پزشکی هم قبول بشه!!!نظام قدیمی که میخواد کوچ کنه به جدید از همین الان بهتره قید۹۹ رو بزنه واس۱۴۰۰ بخونه شاید توی بازه دو ساله بتونه به تسلط برسه.این دندون لقی که بعضیا فک میکنن کتابای نظام جدیدو بخونن راحت میتونن رشته تاپ قبول شن رو بکَنید بندازید دور!جوگیرانه تصمیم نگیرید تنها راه واسه نظام قدیمای۹۹ اینه که به سبک کنکور۹۸ درس بخونن(مطالعه مطالب خودشون+تمرکز بیشتر روی مباحث مشترک)

----------


## Saturn8

> الان داوطلب نظام قدیم اگر بخواد 99 کنکور نظام جدید بده،حداقل 5ملیون این کار براش هزینه داره.اوضاع اقتصادی هم که مشخص هست.
> از طرفی داوطلب نظام قدیمی اگر بخواد کنکور نظام جدید بده،یک سال وقت داره کتابایی رو بخونه که خود نظام جدیدی ها در سه سال خوندن وعملا هیچ حافظه ودیدی از کتابای نظام جدید نداره...عاقلانه تر نیست از کتابایی امتحان بده که قبلا چند بار خونده؟!


ببین داری اشتباه میکنی تواکثر درسا مباحث همونن فقط چهار تا چیز سختو حذف کردن مثلا نیاز نیست یه عالمه اسم ویروس واغازیان و هزار تا چیز دیگه حفظ کنی توی فیزیک که دیگه هیچ چیز سختی وجود نداره از این حرفم اسکرین بگیرین اگه سال دیگه باز نظام قدیم بدین هبچ فایده ای نداره نمیگم پنج میلیون چیزی نیست ولی واقعا میصرفه خود من فصلایی که متنفرم توی نظام جدید نیست و حذف شدن مطمعنم افراد زیادی شبیه من از اون فصلا بدشون میاد پس حق انتخاب باید داده بشه تمام وکمال!!!

----------


## _sana_

> ببین داری اشتباه میکنی تواکثر درسا مباحث همونن فقط چهار تا چیز سختو حذف کردن مثلا نیاز نیست یه عالمه اسم ویروس واغازیان و هزار تا چیز دیگه حفظ کنی توی فیزیک که دیگه هیچ چیز سختی وجود نداره از این حرفم اسکرین بگیرین اگه سال دیگه باز نظام قدیم بدین هبچ فایده ای نداره نمیگم پنج میلیون چیزی نیست ولی واقعا میصرفه خود من فصلایی که متنفرم توی نظام جدید نیست و حذف شدن مطمعنم افراد زیادی شبیه من از اون فصلا بدشون میاد پس حق انتخاب باید داده بشه تمام وکمال!!!



اینم میدونی که همین زیست کلی شکل جدید داره که کلا متفاوته با قدیم.مثل شکل گاو . کرم خاکی و... الان چند ساله وقت گذاشتی نکات اینارو میخونی بازم نمیتونی تستشو 100% درست بزنی بعد تو1 سال چطور میتونی اونارو بخونی؟

----------


## arshaa

> ببین داری اشتباه میکنی تواکثر درسا مباحث همونن فقط چهار تا چیز سختو حذف کردن مثلا نیاز نیست یه عالمه اسم ویروس واغازیان و هزار تا چیز دیگه حفظ کنی توی فیزیک که دیگه هیچ چیز سختی وجود نداره از این حرفم اسکرین بگیرین اگه سال دیگه باز نظام قدیم بدین هبچ فایده ای نداره نمیگم پنج میلیون چیزی نیست ولی واقعا میصرفه خود من فصلایی که متنفرم توی نظام جدید نیست و حذف شدن مطمعنم افراد زیادی شبیه من از اون فصلا بدشون میاد پس حق انتخاب باید داده بشه تمام وکمال!!!


فیزیک نوسانشون کلافرق کرده دهمش مطلب اضافه شده زیستش گردش موادش کاملا فرق داره باما و کلی شکل جدید بهش اضافه شده اصطلاحات جدید گیاهی داره
شیمیش مفاهیم جدید داره
عمومی هاش هم مطلب اضافه داره
بعدشم تیپ سوالای ریاضی و فیزیکشون باما فرق داره همونطور که تو کنکور دیدیم
بهتره جدا تراز بندی بشه و بریم کنکور نظام قدیم بدیم
این عادلانست

----------


## mohammad1397

> فیزیک نوسانشون کلافرق کرده دهمش مطلب اضافه شده زیستش گردش موادش کاملا فرق داره باما و کلی شکل جدید بهش اضافه شده اصطلاحات جدید گیاهی داره
> شیمیش مفاهیم جدید داره
> عمومی هاش هم مطلب اضافه داره
> بعدشم تیپ سوالای ریاضی و فیزیکشون باما فرق داره همونطور که تو کنکور دیدیم
> بهتره جدا تراز بندی بشه و بریم کنکور نظام قدیم بدیم
> این عادلانست


نمیدونم چرا یه عده این بحث با حق انتخاب قاطی میکنن حق انتخاب میدن با این عنوان که یه عده طبق مصوبه قبلی خوندن نه اینکه بگن چون جدید اسون تره حق انتخاب میخوایم الان بحث اینه باید کنکور تظام قدیم عادلانه برگزار بشه با همسانسازی ترازها

----------


## invinciblegirl

> ببین داری اشتباه میکنی تواکثر درسا مباحث همونن فقط چهار تا چیز سختو حذف کردن مثلا نیاز نیست یه عالمه اسم ویروس واغازیان و هزار تا چیز دیگه حفظ کنی توی فیزیک که دیگه هیچ چیز سختی وجود نداره از این حرفم اسکرین بگیرین اگه سال دیگه باز نظام قدیم بدین هبچ فایده ای نداره نمیگم پنج میلیون چیزی نیست ولی واقعا میصرفه خود من فصلایی که متنفرم توی نظام جدید نیست و حذف شدن مطمعنم افراد زیادی شبیه من از اون فصلا بدشون میاد پس حق انتخاب باید داده بشه تمام وکمال!!!



ماها که با حق انتخاب مخالف نیستیم! اون آقا گفتن هرکی قدیم بخونه حماقت کرده ما هم محترمانه جواب دادیم وگرنه بنظر حداقل من حق انتخاب باید داده بشه و ندادنش بی عدالتیه

----------


## arshaa

> نمیدونم چرا یه عده این بحث با حق انتخاب قاطی میکنن حق انتخاب میدن با این عنوان که یه عده طبق مصوبه قبلی خوندن نه اینکه بگن چون جدید اسون تره حق انتخاب میخوایم الان بحث اینه باید کنکور تظام قدیم عادلانه برگزار بشه با همسانسازی ترازها


اول ترازو جدا کنن بعد همسانش میکنن
ولی ناموسا یه چی میگم ببینید حرف حق نیست؟
همون قدر که فصلای اسون ریاضیو حذف کردن مثل امار و اینا فصلای سخت فیزیکم سوال ندادن
مثل حرکت قائم و مدار خازن
یا قسمتای سخت پیش 1 و نوسان

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


نمیدونم چرا یه عده این بحث با حق انتخاب قاطی میکنن حق انتخاب میدن با این عنوان که یه عده طبق مصوبه قبلی خوندن نه اینکه بگن چون جدید اسون تره حق انتخاب میخوایم الان بحث اینه باید کنکور تظام قدیم عادلانه برگزار بشه با همسانسازی ترازها


بله دقیقا خیلیا اشتباه گرفتن
حالا به زور میخوان به بقیه ثابت کنن شماها با نظام قدیم خوندن تباهید
باشه شماها نظام جدید بخونید و موفق باشید 
فقط لطفا اظهار فضل نکنید دیگه که باعث تضعیف روحیه بشه
#انتظار_تفکر*

----------


## Saturn8

> اول ترازو جدا کنن بعد همسانش میکنن
> ولی ناموسا یه چی میگم ببینید حرف حق نیست؟
> همون قدر که فصلای اسون ریاضیو حذف کردن مثل امار و اینا فصلای سخت فیزیکم سوال ندادن
> مثل حرکت قائم و مدار خازن
> یا قسمتای سخت پیش 1 و نوسان


خوب من بدبخت اونارو خونده بودم دقیقا مشکل من اینجاست که من داشتم فصلایی رو می خوندم که ازش سوال نمیاد

----------


## reza2018

> ببین داری اشتباه میکنی تواکثر درسا مباحث همونن فقط چهار تا چیز سختو حذف کردن مثلا نیاز نیست یه عالمه اسم ویروس واغازیان و هزار تا چیز دیگه حفظ کنی توی فیزیک که دیگه هیچ چیز سختی وجود نداره از این حرفم اسکرین بگیرین اگه سال دیگه باز نظام قدیم بدین هبچ فایده ای نداره نمیگم پنج میلیون چیزی نیست ولی واقعا میصرفه خود من فصلایی که متنفرم توی نظام جدید نیست و حذف شدن مطمعنم افراد زیادی شبیه من از اون فصلا بدشون میاد پس حق انتخاب باید داده بشه تمام وکمال!!!


تفاوت ها در همون مباحث مشترک هم زیاده،مثلا در نظام جدید ملخ گوارش شیمیاییش از دهان آغاز میشه در حالی که در نظام قدیم ازمعده آغاز میشد.
در فیزیک معادلات نوسانی فرق کرده، در شیمی قسمت مفاهیم وحفظیات  تغییرات داشته،زبان و عربی لغات تغییر داشته و...
مشکل وقتی جدی میشه که سوالای کنکور نظام جدید بشدت کتاب درسی محور هستن(مثل 98)

----------


## meysam98

> خیلی ببخشید ولی اون پولی که پدر ومادرامون دارن با زحمت و خون دل وهزاااار بدبختی جور کردن باید بیایم بریزیم تو حلق این مافیای کنکوووور؟؟ چرا ؟ چون آیندمون؟؟ این یه خودخواهی کامل هست یعنی داریم فقط خودمونو میبینیم
> مگه آینده فقط پزشکی ؟ مگه فقط دارو ؟ مگه رتبه 3 رقمی و زیر 3000؟ هممون میدونیم بهترین های جهان تحصیلاات آکادمیک نداشتن.هممون میدونیم بهترین های ایران همشون رتبه نبودن! این خود خواهیه.اگه آینده مهمه برامون باید خودمون تلاش کنیم.من اینارو به عنوان شعار نمیگم هاا همه این حرفارو با تک تک سلول هام تجربه کردم همه رو !





> آخه مگه پولداریم و نمیخوایم خرج کنیم؟  میدونین چقدر پول منابع نظام حدید میشه؟ من منایع نظام خودمم بزور خریدم  تازه چندتام کم دارم همونارم باید دست دوم بخرم آخه پول از کجا  بیارم؟



درک میکنم
میدونم سخته میدونم دلهره آوره 
منم از جنس شمام
منم اگه پارسال میرفتم داروی آزادمو میخوندم  و انصراف نمیدادم
الان اینجا نبودم
ولی من با احساسات تصمیم نمیگیرم
چه قبول بکنید چه قبول نکنید اولویت با داوطلبان نظام جدیده
سال آینده تعداد نظام قدیمیا خیلی کمتر از الان میشه 
چه تضمینی وجود داره سنجش ما رو قربونی نکنه؟


الان داغید میگید میرم میزنم میترکونم همه رو میخونم 
هر چی بیاد میزنم 
ولی وقتی منبع طرح تست کتاب نظام جدیده رقیب متوسط رو به ضعیف شما با تلاش کمتری میتونه از شما جلو بزنه 

ما نمیتونیم از داوطلبان جدید گله بکنیم
حق خودشونه اینجوری براشون تست طرح بشه نظام آموزشی عوض شده سبُک شده
سال اولشون بوده منبع طرح تست نداشتن باید از تمرین هاشون میدادن
سال آینده هم همینه 


اگه میدونید امسال چیز خوبی میارید برید
در غیر اینصورت این کنکور تبدیل به دور باطل شده هر چی بیشتر بمونی بیشتر تو سرت میخوره 

تابستون در حد 1 ماه کتب درسی نظام جدید رو مطالعه کنید 
ببنید میتونید یا نه 
اگر بازم اصرار دارید قدیم بدید که راه باز است و جاده هم خیلی دراز.

----------


## arshaa

> خوب من بدبخت اونارو خونده بودم دقیقا مشکل من اینجاست که من داشتم فصلایی رو می خوندم که ازش سوال نمیاد


خب قرار نیست سنجش بگه عزیزم شما چی خوندی سوال بدم سالای قبلم این موضوع بوده کخ بودجه بندی بهم بریزه مثلا الان چندساله از نوار قلب و لوله نفرون سوال مستقیم و با شکل ندادن! هرسالم من هی میخونم میگم امساله که دیگه بیاد

----------


## mohammad1397

> خب قرار نیست سنجش بگه عزیزم شما چی خوندی سوال بدم سالای قبلم این موضوع بوده کخ بودجه بندی بهم بریزه مثلا الان چندساله از نوار قلب و لوله نفرون سوال مستقیم و با شکل ندادن! هرسالم من هی میخونم میگم امساله که دیگه بیاد


اون سالای قبل برای همه یکی بوده و دو نظام نبوده و شرایط یکسان بوده

----------


## meysam98

> ببین داری اشتباه میکنی تواکثر درسا مباحث همونن فقط چهار تا چیز سختو حذف کردن مثلا نیاز نیست یه عالمه اسم ویروس واغازیان و هزار تا چیز دیگه حفظ کنی توی فیزیک که دیگه هیچ چیز سختی وجود نداره از این حرفم اسکرین بگیرین اگه سال دیگه باز نظام قدیم بدین هبچ فایده ای نداره نمیگم پنج میلیون چیزی نیست ولی واقعا میصرفه خود من فصلایی که متنفرم توی نظام جدید نیست و حذف شدن مطمعنم افراد زیادی شبیه من از اون فصلا بدشون میاد پس حق انتخاب باید داده بشه تمام وکمال!!!


داداش این دوستان کتابای جدید رو ندیدند
فک میکنن رفتن از اول کوبیدن اومدن بالا 

خداوکیلی شما برو زیستشونو بخون
همون خودمونه اومدن قشنگ دسته بندی کردن
انقدر روونه که یه شب 50 صفحه جلو رفتم یه بار به عقب برنگشتم ببینم خط قبلی چی گفته .

----------


## arshaa

> اون سالای قبل برای همه یکی بوده و دو نظام نبوده و شرایط یکسان بوده


من دیگه سرم درد گرفت هر طرف یه جاهایی واقعا حق داره ولی چیزی که همه قبول دارن اینه ما نظام قدیما در هر صورت داریم قربانی میشیم

----------


## _sana_

> درک میکنم
> میدونم سخته میدونم دلهره آوره 
> منم از جنس شمام
> منم اگه پارسال میرفتم داروی آزادمو میخوندم  و انصراف نمیدادم
> الان اینجا نبودم
> ولی من با احساسات تصمیم نمیگیرم
> چه قبول بکنید چه قبول نکنید اولویت با داوطلبان نظام جدیده
> سال آینده تعداد نظام قدیمیا خیلی کمتر از الان میشه 
> چه تضمینی وجود داره سنجش ما رو قربونی نکنه؟
> ...



اگه شما حرفتون بوی اجبار نمیداد من ابدا اگه نظری میدادم به حرف شما.ولی متاسفانه شما یه جوری گفتید حماقت که ... وگرنه هر ادمی اختیار داره!

----------


## _sana_

> داداش این دوستان کتابای جدید رو ندیدند
> فک میکنن رفتن از اول کوبیدن اومدن بالا 
> 
> خداوکیلی شما برو زیستشونو بخون
> همون خودمونه اومدن قشنگ دسته بندی کردن
> انقدر روونه که یه شب 50 صفحه جلو رفتم یه بار به عقب برنگشتم ببینم خط قبلی چی گفته .


اتفاقا من خودم زیستو دیدم که میگم.درسای دیگه ندیدم نمیتونم نظر بدم ولی زیستو خودم دیدم
درهر حال هرکی با توجه به شرایطش میتونه انتخاب کنه و کسی هم حق توهین بهش رو نداره

----------


## Shah1n

*حالا شما ریاضی و فیزیکتون خوبه من رشته م ریاضیم و اون درصدا رو نیاز داشتم ولی حذفش کردن خب نامردیه
10 درصد ریاضی تو رشته ریاضی سه تا چهار هزار نفر راحت جابه جا میکنه
اونوقت من قطعا کمتر از کنکورای قبل زدم به خاطر این حذفیات*

----------


## mohammad1397

> من دیگه سرم درد گرفت هر طرف یه جاهایی واقعا حق داره ولی چیزی که همه قبول دارن اینه ما نظام قدیما در هر صورت داریم قربانی میشیم


اره ولی سنجش موظف که عدالت رعایت کنه نمیشه گفت چون کسی چند میلیون پول داره و شرایط پشت کنکور موندن تا 1400 داره پس همه هم میتونن نظام عوض کنن اینکه سنجش حق انتخاب به عنوان امتیاز بده واقعا مسخرست جدا ازون پس حق کنکوری های 98 چی میشه

----------


## meysam98

> اتفاقا من خودم زیستو دیدم که میگم.درسای دیگه ندیدم نمیتونم نظر بدم ولی زیستو خودم دیدم
> درهر حال هرکی با توجه به شرایطش میتونه انتخاب کنه و کسی هم حق توهین بهش رو نداره


این دیگه برمیگرده به خودتون
شما دوس داری 267 صفحه زیست  بیشتر از رقیبت بخونی
من دوس ندارم

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> *
> 
> اتفاقا برعکس ۲ سر باخته 
> هم نظام قدیم هم نظام جدید 
> ولی زیادیم بزرگش کردیم یه سوالو 
> بعدم بجز خرج کتاب که انگار بعضیا دارن تو سوئیس سر میکنن:/
> شما باید بدونی بستن کتابای جدید با دروس جدید+مباحثی که قطعا به معلم و امتحان گرفتن نیاز داره+کسی که سال ۹۹ کنکور سومشه میخواد زودتر بره دانشگاه و نمیتونه ریسک کنه تا ۱۴۰۰ که بشه سال پنجم
> ولی خب افراد به ظاهر روشن فکر این جو راه انداختن 
> قمار بزرگیه نظام جدید خوندن واسه دانش آموزا
> هر کسی میتونه تو نظام خودش بهترین باشه*


درس های مثل  ریاضی و فیزیک اینو بدونید که هر چقدر تست بزنید پایان نداره ! همیشه تست جدید با ایده جدید وجود داره که شما برای اولین بار اونو میبینید ، خوب سوال پیش میاد چه کسی میتونه موفق باشه تو این دو درس محاسباتی کسی که مفاهیم خوب یاد گرفته باشه افرادی که از پایه و مفهومی مباحث ریاضی و فیزیک یاد میگیرن و با تست زدن سرعت خودشون در محاسبات افزایش میدن شما اگر تمام تست های نظام قدیم و جدید تمام انتشارات موجود حفظ کنید در نهایت سر کنکور با ایده جدید سوال ریاضی شما بهم میریزه ! شما نیاز نیست همه تست ها کار کنید هم جدید هم قدیم ولی مفاهیم خوب یاد بگیرید ریاضیات نظام قدیم جدید بخش مشترک یکی هستند کلا ریاضیات زبان مشترک علم بین ملل دو نظام سهل شما همین ریاضیات بری تو امریکا فرانسه آفریقا هم همین هست 
یادتون نره بچه های تجربی اکثرا تو دو درس ضعیف هستند بر خلاف زیست شناسی بین تخصصی خوب بلد هستند پس کسی که این دو درس خوب کار بکنه پزشکی تضمین یادتون نره بچه ها مهندسی رقبا سخت شما هستند در این مورد

----------


## _sana_

> این دیگه برمیگرده به خودتون
> شما دوس داری 267 صفحه زیست  بیشتر از رقیبت بخونی
> من دوس ندارم



اوکی .267 صفحه بیشتر.ولی توجه کنید.این 267 صفحه رو چندین بار خونده شده برای مدرسه و کنکور 
واسه همینه که گفته میشه کسی که تا الان قدیم خونده بهتره قدیم بده. نه اگه تا الان لای کتابای قدیمم باز نکرده بهتر که جدید بده

----------


## meysam98

> اوکی .267 صفحه بیشتر.ولی توجه کنید.این 267 صفحه رو چندین بار خونده شده برای مدرسه و کنکور  واسه همینه که گفته میشه کسی که تا الان قدیم خونده بهتره قدیم بده. نه اگه تا الان لای کتابای قدیمم باز نکرده بهتر که جدید بده


  امیدوارم که موفق باشید در هر صورت حق انتخاب راه گُشای همه مونه.

----------


## _sana_

> امیدوارم که موفق باشید در هر صورت حق انتخاب راه گُشای همه مونه.


منم امیدوارم که شما موفق بشید
انشاالله بهترین ها برای هممون رقم خواهد خورد

----------


## Ordijahannam

ولی یچیزی خیلی جالبه تموم اونایی که میگن بریم جدید کنکور بدیم بحث کم حجم بودن مطالب رو میکشن وسط!خب دوست عزیز دقیقا اشتباهت همینه که چند ساله پشت کنکوری!بر اساس حجم و صفحات درسارو میبینی.اگه دقت کنید اکثر رتبه برترا براساس سختی یا آسونی مباحث درسارو میبینن و شروع میکنن به خوندنشون!مثلا من فلان مبحث ضعیفم حتی اگه تو کتاب درسی دو صفحه اس من باید ده روز براش وقت بزارم چون برای"من"سخته!دلیل نمیشه چون دو صفحه اس نیم ساعته ببندمش!این نکته آموزشی امروز بود :Yahoo (4): باشد که رستگار شویم.یکیم بیاد اینارو به خودم بگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اغلب اونایی اعتراض دارن ک ریاضی فیزیک حذفیات داشتن ی نکته ام بگم سال دیگه ممکنه درست بشه چون خدایی هروقت اینجوری میگه یعنی فهمیدن اشتباه کردنن

----------


## meysam98

> ولی یچیزی خیلی جالبه تموم اونایی که میگن بریم جدید کنکور بدیم بحث کم حجم بودن مطالب رو میکشن وسط!خب دوست عزیز دقیقا اشتباهت همینه که چند ساله پشت کنکوری!بر اساس حجم و صفحات درسارو میبینی.اگه دقت کنید اکثر رتبه برترا براساس سختی یا آسونی مباحث درسارو میبینن و شروع میکنن به خوندنشون!مثلا من فلان مبحث ضعیفم حتی اگه تو کتاب درسی دو صفحه اس من باید ده روز براش وقت بزارم چون برای"من"سخته!دلیل نمیشه چون دو صفحه اس نیم ساعته ببندمش!این نکته آموزشی امروز بودباشد که رستگار شویم.یکیم بیاد اینارو به خودم بگه


ا*شتباهتون همینجاس
اتفاقا علاوه بر حجم کم سختیشون کمه
به طور مثال در فیزیک دوازدهم (پیش دانشگاهی سابق )فصل سینماتیک و دینامیک که غول فیزیک هستن*
حرکت در صفحه و حرکت پرتابی  حذف شده در سقوط آزاد هم صرفا حرکت در راستای قائم بدون سرعت اولیه در کتاب درسی مطرح شده
فصل دینامیک شاهد تغییراتی مانند حذف شدن  مباحث سطح شیب دار، شیب عرضی جاده و مسائل کار و انرژی در حرکت دایره ای هستش
به هم بستن خازن ها هم که دانش آموز رو عذاب میداد وجود ندارد
*پیش دوم فیزیک* 
هم عناوینی مثل معادله نوسان و و موج حذف شده
و صرفا مفاهیم اولیه این فصول گفته شده
فیزیک هسته ای و اتمی هم تقریبا فقط اسمش مونده و چند تا فرمول ساده
کما اینکه تست هاشون رو امسال مشاهده کردید


*بقیه دروس هم به همین شکل ،اینا رو به عنوان صرفا مثال گفتم
بقیه در این مجال و اوضاع نمی گنجد*

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
ترازبندی ها یکسان هست
اززمانی که فهرست حذفیات منتشر شد اعلام کردم سوالاتی که از مباحث مشترک طراحی میشن سنگین هستند منتهی یک عده ایی مدعی بودن که اصلا مباحث مشترک توی فیزیک وشیمی وریاضی نداریم!
اشتراکها تا 90درصد بوده ده درصد غیر اشتراک سوالات ساده و غیر ستجشی بودند.
هیچ تعهدی وجود ندارد ک اصرارکنیم و انتخابی شه وسال اینده معترض نشید.خواهشا ذرسیستم پرسش پاسخ نامه فدایت شوم وراهکار ارائه ندید.
از داوطلبان کسی هست سنش بالاتراز بیستوپنج باشه وکنکور سوم چهارمش باشه؟!بیاد پیام خصوصی پاسخگو هستم.
با سپاس

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

بعضیا خودشونو به کوجه علی جپ زدن قشنگ زیست و شیمی نظام قدیم در مقابل قدیم همه اساتید گفتن 30 40 درصد سنگین تر بوده سوالاش از نظام جدید فقط ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا عدالت رعایت شده که اونم بابک سادات گفت سه تا تست غیر مشترک دو نظام تو نظام قدیم اومدن تست سخت دادن ولی تو نظام جدید آسون

----------


## saj8jad

از آبراهام جز این هم انتظاری نیست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## arshaa

> بعضیا خودشونو به کوجه علی جپ زدن قشنگ زیست و شیمی نظام قدیم در مقابل قدیم همه اساتید گفتن 30 40 درصد سنگین تر بوده سوالاش از نظام جدید فقط ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا عدالت رعایت شده که اونم بابک سادات گفت سه تا تست غیر مشترک دو نظام تو نظام قدیم اومدن تست سخت دادن ولی تو نظام جدید آسون


تراز جدا بدن واسه هیچکس مهم نیست نظام جدید اصن چطور بوده سخت اسون مشترک غیرمشترک
به درررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررک

----------


## sina_u

> این دیگه برمیگرده به خودتون
> شما دوس داری 267 صفحه زیست  بیشتر از رقیبت بخونی
> من دوس ندارم


*تازه اینو هم در نظر نگرفتی که برعکس بقیه دروس هر خط زیست با کلی از فصلهای دیگه قابل ترکیب هست.
با این حساب میشه فهمید باید چه حجم از مطالب هنگام خوندن بهش توجه بشه.
یعنی دوباره باید ترکیب اون 400 و خرده ای صفحه با این 267 صفحه یاد گرفته بشه.
کتاب های زیست جدید  ترجمه جدید کتابهای قدیمی هستن که روون تر هم هستن اتفاقا.
هیمنطور ریاضی و فیزیک پایه اصلا قابل تغیر نیست (مگر اینکه نقض بشن قواعد پایه) یعنی فقط حذفی داشتیم در نظام جدید.
یکم به این مسئله ها فکر کنن بچه ها بد نیست.*

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *وی تصریح کرد: منابع مشترک نظام قدیم و نظام جدید پیش از برگزاری کنکور در هر درس مشخص شده بود و داوطلبان باید این منابع را پیدا کرده و بر اساس آن منابع درس می‌خواندند و خود را آماده کنکور می‌کردند.
> منظورش از این جمله چی بود؟*


عنی باید مشترکات نظام جدید و قدیم درمیاوردی همونا رو میخوندی نتیجه ی بهتری میگرفتی تا اینکه مباحث غیر مشترکی بخونی که هیچ سوالی ازش نیومد!
ی

----------


## erfan1st

> با سلام
> ترازبندی ها یکسان هست


*کی میگه؟؟کجا همچین حرفی زده شده؟؟*

----------


## meysam98

> *تازه اینو هم در نظر نگرفتی که برعکس بقیه دروس هر خط زیست با کلی از فصلهای دیگه قابل ترکیب هست.
> با این حساب میشه فهمید باید چه حجم از مطالب هنگام خوندن بهش توجه بشه.
> یعنی دوباره باید ترکیب اون 400 و خرده ای صفحه با این 267 صفحه یاد گرفته بشه.
> کتاب های زیست جدید  ترجمه جدید کتابهای قدیمی هستن که روون تر هم هستن اتفاقا.
> هیمنطور ریاضی و فیزیک پایه اصلا قابل تغیر نیست (مگر اینکه نقض بشن قواعد پایه) یعنی فقط حذفی داشتیم در نظام جدید.
> یکم به این مسئله ها فکر کنن بچه ها بد نیست.*


همون ...
الان یه تئوریسین های جدیدی هم اومدن میگن علاوه بر اینکه نظام قدیم رو فول بخونید ( طرف اگه میتونست فول بخونه الان پشت کنکور نبود)
یه دور کتابای جدید رو هم بخونید.

فک کُن داری قیدهای آغازیان رو هر هفته مرور میکنی و تست انتگرال میزنی
بعد داوطلب جدید  اصا نمیدونه آغازی چی هست و نماد انتگرال چیه  :Yahoo (20): 

آدم میمونه خدایا با کیا داریم بحث می کنیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1397

> تراز جدا بدن واسه هیچکس مهم نیست نظام جدید اصن چطور بوده سخت اسون مشترک غیرمشترک
> به درررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررک


اینم احتمالش کمه جز سبطی هم از کسی نشنیدیم اطلاعیه سنجش هم گنگ بود قشنگ معلومه میترسن شفاف بگن بر اساس درصده

----------


## arshaa

> اینم احتمالش کمه جز سبطی هم از کسی نشنیدیم اطلاعیه سنجش هم گنگ بود قشنگ معلومه میترسن شفاف بگن بر اساس درصده


میگن تعاونی سنجش هم همینطوری تراز میداده

----------


## saj8jad

> خدایی درباره اعتراض برخی از داوطلبان نظام قدیم به سوالات کنکور سراسری اظهار کرد: سوالات متناسب با هر درس طراحی شده بودند.
> وی  ادامه داد: منابع سوالات مشترک هر درس پیش از برگزاری آزمون به داوطلبان  اعلام شده بود و آنها باید بر اساس جدول درسی مشخص از منابع درسی مشترک کمک  می‌گرفتند.


این حرف که سوالات متناسب با هر درس طراحی شده چندان مصداق نداره از طرفی هم طبق اطلاعیه سایت سنجش قرار بود از مباحث مشترک سوالات مشترک طراحی بشه نه اینکه کلا از مباحث مشترک سوال داده بشه و هیچ توجهی به مباحث غیرمشترک نشه! ضمناً اون جدول درسی مشخص که باید از منابع درسی مشترک کمک گرفت کجاست دقیقا؟!




> *داوطلبان نظام قدیم از منابع سوالات مشترک باخبر بودند* 
> 
> رئیس  سازمان سنجش با اشاره به درس زیست شناسی و بیان کرد تعدادی از داوطلبان  نظام قدیم نسبت به سوالات درس زیست شناسی اعتراضاتی داشتند اما باید بگوییم  منبع این درس هم مشخص شده بود و داوطلبان نظام قدیم می‌دانستند که از چه  منابعی باید برای سوالات مشترک کمک بگیرند.
> 
> خدایی  ادامه داد: بسیاری از دروس کنکور سراسری امسال دروس مشترک زیادی داشتند  برای مثال از ۵۵ سوال درس ریاضی ۴۹ سوال مشترک طراحی شده بود.


سوال، داوطلبان نظام قدیم آیا شما ازمنابع سوالات مشترک باخبر بودید؟




> وی  تصریح کرد: منابع مشترک نظام قدیم و نظام جدید پیش از برگزاری کنکور  در  هر درس مشخص شده بود و داوطلبان باید این منابع را پیدا کرده و بر اساس آن  منابع درس می‌خواندند و خود را آماده کنکور می‌کردند.


به هیچ وجه سنجش منابع مشترک نظام قدیم و جدید رو مشخص نکرده و این حرف دروغه
سنجش هیچ جا نگفته و مشخص نکرده که مباحث مشترک نظام قدیم و نظام جدید کدام مباحث و سرفصل ها هستند که داوطبان صرفا همان مباحث مشترک را مطالعه کنند و مباحث غیرمشترک را نادیده بگیرند

----------


## mohammad1397

> میگن تعاونی سنجش هم همینطوری تراز میداده


کارنامه هست بذاری ؟؟ ....والا اگه جدا تراز بدن اصلا نیاری نیست اینجوری جواب اعتراض بدن که بگن قدیما برن سرفصل مشترک پیدا کنن بخونن !!! اصلا با عقل جور در نمیاد زیاد

----------


## Juliette

دوست عزیز یکسری مسائل هست فراتر از صحبته سبطی و سادات
سبطی هم مثل شما تنها راه دسترسیش همین سیستم پرسش پاسخه.
تنها مرجع رسمی سایت سازمان هست وصحبتهای دکتر توکلی و مهندس رحیمیان
که تاالان فقط به تک ترازی بودن تاکید کردن
بهتون میگم ک بعدا مثل جریان سوالا و تعویق نشه
*تنها دلیلی ک باغث طراحی سوالات مشترک شد تراز مشترک هست* 
اگر درازمون قلمچی و گاج وسنجش تراز مختلف داده میشه دلیل رقابت این موسسات باهم هست و کی بهتره کی بهتر نیست
سازمان سنجش یک موسسه دولتیه ونیاز به رقابت نداره چون در هرحال موظفید درازمون شرکت کنید.
اصلا فکر تراز جداگانه هم نکنید.

----------


## arshaa

> کارنامه هست بذاری ؟؟ ....والا اگه جدا تراز بدن اصلا نیاری نیست اینجوری جواب اعتراض بدن که بگن قدیما برن سرفصل مشترک پیدا کنن بخونن !!! اصلا با عقل جور در نمیاد زیاد


یکی از همین بچه های انجمن که سنجش نظام قدیم میداد گفت

----------


## gloria1370

ینی خاااااک بر سرشون با این مدیریتشون یکی بگه شماهایی که میخواین مشترک طراحی کنید خب یه نوع سوال بدین لابد با این پیش فرض ذهنی که ایجاد کرده میخواد تراز جدا هم لحاظ نکنه

----------


## sina_u

> همون ...
> الان یه تئوریسین های جدیدی هم اومدن میگن علاوه بر اینکه نظام قدیم رو فول بخونید ( طرف اگه میتونست فول بخونه الان پشت کنکور نبود)
> یه دور کتابای جدید رو هم بخونید.
> 
> فک کن کُن داری قیدهای آغازیان رو هر هفته مرور میکنی و تست انتگرال میزنی
> بعد داوطلب جدید  اصا نمیدونه آغازی چی هست و نماد انتگرال چیه 
> 
> آدم میمونه خدایا با کیا داریم بحث می کینم


فکر کنم اگه نتایج امسال هم بیاد باز هم نگیرن قضیه از چه قراره.
دویستو خرده ای صفحه خودش مثل یه کتاب میمونه که با سالهای قبل ترکیب میشه.

----------


## gloria1370

واقعا ای کاش با این وضعیت سال اینده یه کنکور میذاشتن

----------


## gloria1370

من که نمیدونستم

----------


## gloria1370

چه ادبیات سختی!

----------


## erfan1st

> دوست عزیز یکسری مسائل هست فراتر از صحبته سبطی و سادات
> سبطی هم مثل شما تنها راه دسترسیش همین سیستم پرسش پاسخه.
> تنها مرجع رسمی سایت سازمان هست وصحبتهای دکتر توکلی و مهندس رحیمیان
> که تاالان فقط به تک ترازی بودن تاکید کردن
> بهتون میگم ک بعدا مثل جریان سوالا و تعویق نشه
> *تنها دلیلی ک باغث طراحی سوالات مشترک شد تراز مشترک هست* 
> اگر درازمون قلمچی و گاج وسنجش تراز مختلف داده میشه دلیل رقابت این موسسات باهم هست و کی بهتره کی بهتر نیست
> سازمان سنجش یک موسسه دولتیه ونیاز به رقابت نداره چون در هرحال موظفید درازمون شرکت کنید.
> اصلا فکر تراز جداگانه هم نکنید.



*اگه قرار به تک ترازی باشه که خب یه دفترچه سوال و یه کنکور میگرفتن.این که خیلی احمقانه س بخوان مثلا ریاضی رو با توجیه یکی بودن اکثر سوالا یه درصد بدن..
تنها دلیلش این بوده که دو کنکور شباهت بیشتری به هم داشته باشه تا وقتی دارن تراز میگیرن کمترین بی عدالتی بشه..
وقتی تعاونی سنجش میتونه دوتا تراز و یه رتبه بده سازمان سنجش قطعا دقیقتر میتونه اینکارو بکنه..
چنین چیزی هم مبنی بر تک ترازی بودن نگفتن..کلا طفره رفتن..*

----------


## meysam98

> *اگه قرار به تک ترازی باشه که خب یه دفترچه سوال و یه کنکور میگرفتن.این که خیلی احمقانه س بخوان مثلا ریاضی رو با توجیه یکی بودن اکثر سوالا یه درصد بدن..
> تنها دلیلش این بوده که دو کنکور شباهت بیشتری به هم داشته باشه تا وقتی دارن تراز میگیرن کمترین بی عدالتی بشه..
> وقتی تعاونی سنجش میتونه دوتا تراز و یه رتبه بده سازمان سنجش قطعا دقیقتر میتونه اینکارو بکنه..
> چنین چیزی هم مبنی بر تک ترازی بودن نگفتن..کلا طفره رفتن..*


چه ربطی داره برادر من
توجیه سنجش اینه سطح داوطلبان جدید از قدیم بالاتر بوده تونستن درصد بهتری کسب کُنند
سوالات مشترک بوده 
درسته از کتاب جدید طرح شده
ولی مفاهیمش تو قدیم بوده

به همین سادگی سر و تهش رو هم میارن

----------


## gloria1370

نخبه رو خوب اومدی تا بوده و بوده از ازل تا ابد بی عدالتی و حق خوری بوده و هست و من اصن چیزی جز بی عدالتی تو این مملکت نمیبینم

----------


## Baloot

درستی این بحثا بعد از قسمت تراز گیری مشخص میشه
اگر سنجش جداگانه تراز داد و داوطلبان قدیم فقط با خودشون مقایسه میشدن پس هیچ موردی حتی به سوالات مشترک هم نمیشه گرفت چون برای همه تو شرایط یکسان طرح شده 
اما اگه تراز گیری جدا نبود که کنکور دادن به شیوه نظام قدیم حتی برای یک دانش امور متوسط رو به بالا هم اشتباه خواهد بود .
نکته دیگه در تراز گیری غیر مشترک اینه با توجه به جمعیت ۳۸۰ هزاری نظام قدیم نسبت به ۲۵۰ هزاری نظام جدید . ۲/۳ قبولی ها از نظام قدیم خواهند بود که این عدالت رو رعایت میکنه

----------


## arshaa

یه عده دوست دارن بگن ببینید حرفا ما درسته
تراز گیری جداست  در جواب استدلال کساییم که میگن چرا واسه داخل و خارج اینوطوری نیست اخه منابع کنکور اونا یکیه
الان یه سوال ساده:
ایا منابع کنکور جدید و قدیم یکیه؟
ایا بالای 80 درصد سوالاشون تو همه درسا یکیه؟
پاسخ :نه
بجز ریاضی و فیزیک حتی سطح سوالام یکی نیست چه برسه به خود سوالاپ
تراز گیری جداست تعاونی سازمان سنجش همیشه قوانین کنکورو داره تراز بندیشم که جدا بود
منطق کسایی که میگن تراز بندی یکیه رو نمیفهمم

----------


## Baloot

> چه ربطی داره برادر من
> توجیه سنجش اینه سطح داوطلبان جدید از قدیم بالاتر بوده تونستن درصد بهتری کسب کُنند
> سوالات مشترک بوده 
> درسته از کتاب جدید طرح شده
> ولی مفاهیمش تو قدیم بوده
> 
> به همین سادگی سر و تهش رو هم میارن


بحث اصلی اینه که اگه نظام رو عوض کنیم حداقل دو سال طول میکشت بتونیم پزشکی قبول شیم چون یادگیری مفاهیم جدید نسبت به قبلی ها سخت تره و ما یک داوطلب صفر کیلومتر هستیم حالا اگه شما نظرت اینه که تو نظام جدید هم میشه یکساله زیر ۲۰۰۰ شد (در شرایط نرمال درس خوندن نه اینکه طرف نابغه باشه زیر ۲۰۰۰ بشه ) ثابت کن که میشه .

----------


## arshaa

> بحث اصلی اینه که اگه نظام رو عوض کنیم حداقل دو سال طول میکشت بتونیم پزشکی قبول شیم چون یادگیری مفاهیم جدید نسبت به قبلی ها سخت تره و ما یک داوطلب صفر کیلومتر هستیم حالا اگه شما نظرت اینه که تو نظام جدید هم میشه یکساله زیر ۲۰۰۰ شد (در شرایط نرمال درس خوندن نه اینکه طرف نابغه باشه زیر ۲۰۰۰ بشه ) ثابت کن که میشه .


کل شکلای کتاب نظام جدید با ما فرق داره خیلی دقیق تر شده و کلی نکته بیشتر داره من نگاشون کردم مطالب خوب همونه ولی لحنش خیلی واسم غریبه گیاهیش کلی چیز اضافه داره
بهترین کار اینه سنجش تو ریاضی فیزیک واسه نظام قدیم یه سری حذفیات مشخص کنه

----------


## erfan1st

> چه ربطی داره برادر من
> توجیه سنجش اینه سطح داوطلبان جدید از قدیم بالاتر بوده تونستن درصد بهتری کسب کُنند
> سوالات مشترک بوده 
> درسته از کتاب جدید طرح شده
> ولی مفاهیمش تو قدیم بوده
> 
> به همین سادگی سر و تهش رو هم میارن


*اخه این که نمیشه که..
ینی مثلا سطح داوطلب نظام جدید با تراز 5 هزارکانون(صرفا برای مقایسه از تراز کانون حرف میزنم) که ریاضیو زده 50
با سطح داوطلب نظام قدیم با تراز 6500 به بالا که اونم زده 50 ، یکیه؟؟

یعنی سنجش میاد اینقدر خودش رو بزنه به اون راه؟؟ یا تا حالا به این مشکل فکر نکردن؟؟
*

----------


## baraneh

> کل شکلای کتاب نظام جدید با ما فرق داره خیلی دقیق تر شده و کلی نکته بیشتر داره من نگاشون کردم مطالب خوب همونه ولی لحنش خیلی واسم غریبه گیاهیش کلی چیز اضافه داره
> بهترین کار اینه سنجش تو ریاضی فیزیک واسه نظام قدیم یه سری حذفیات مشخص کنه


البته اگه یه عده مثل امسال نیان بگن ما RC خوندیم ایینه خوندیم و ....... :Yahoo (22): 
 :Yahoo (21): 
....

----------


## mohammad1397

> کل شکلای کتاب نظام جدید با ما فرق داره خیلی دقیق تر شده و کلی نکته بیشتر داره من نگاشون کردم مطالب خوب همونه ولی لحنش خیلی واسم غریبه گیاهیش کلی چیز اضافه داره
> بهترین کار اینه سنجش تو ریاضی فیزیک واسه نظام قدیم یه سری حذفیات مشخص کنه


این موارد باید با سازمان سنجش مکاتبه کرد نه اینکه جنجال سازی مسخره مثل قضیه تعویق کرد اگه ترازگیری جدا نیست حداقل کاری که میشه بکنه اینه که یه سری از مباحث غیر مشترک حذف کنه

----------


## meysam98

> کل شکلای کتاب نظام جدید با ما فرق داره خیلی دقیق تر شده و کلی نکته بیشتر داره من نگاشون کردم مطالب خوب همونه ولی لحنش خیلی واسم غریبه گیاهیش کلی چیز اضافه داره
> بهترین کار اینه سنجش تو ریاضی فیزیک واسه نظام قدیم یه سری حذفیات مشخص کنه



دو ماه پیش این پیشنهادو دادم
اینم تایپکش حذف شدن مباحث غیر مشترک دو نظام در کنکور 99

یکی خودش رو جر داد آی من انتگرالم خوبه 
و یعنی چی غیر مشترکا حذف شه
یکی گفت اینا همش *حاشیه س

*یکی هم میگفت من فقط آنلاین شدم که بگم خیلی خندیدم
الانم که میگم ایهاالناس من بررسی کردم 99 با قدیم سرتونو میبرن
میگن نه اینجوری نیست
سازمان سنجش حواسش هست

----------


## مینووو

> جو تاپیک کلا از کنکور ۹۸ دور شده 
> خیلی راحت میگین ۹۸ اینجور شد ۹۹ رو چیکار کنیم و... 
> انگار ک همه ی پشت کنکوریا میتونن دوباره کنکور بدن .... یکی سربازی داره ..... یکی خانوادش دیگ اجازه نمیده ..... یکی دیگ روح و روانش نمیکشه پشت بمونه
> اصلا به اینا توجه ندارین ..... نمیگم ک میشه کاری کرد نه کنکور گذشته اما واسه ی نتایج دادن تراز و اینا باید یه اعتراضی باشه 
> میدونم شاید اعتراض ها و کمپین ها به هیچ جایی نرسه اما واقعا این حجم از بیخیالی نظام قدیم غیر عادیه و این شدت از بی ادبی و گستاخی نظام جدید نیز همچنین (من مال زمان دایناسور ها نیستم بخدا اما نظام جدیدای امسال از نظر پررویی بیشعوری بی ادبی نفهمی نمونه ان البته بعضا خوب هم هست بینشون من اکثریتو گفتم)


واقعانمیفهمم نظام قدیمیایی که اونقد دنبال این بودن تا سه سال دو نوع سوال طرح بشه چرا به وضعی افتادن که از سازمان سنجش میخوان بهشون لطف کنه بذاره نظام جدید شرکت کنن.... انگار یادشون رفته این حقشونه از منابعی که تو مدرسه خوندن واسشون سوال طرح بشه... اصلا فرض کنیم حق انتخاب دادن واقعا فکر میکنن توی یک سال میتونن به اون نظام جدیدی برسن که سه ساله معلم هاشون دارن طبق نظام جدید بهشون آموزش میدن

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعانمیفهمم نظام قدیمیایی که اونقد دنبال این بودن تا سه سال دو نوع سوال طرح بشه چرا به وضعی افتادن که از سازمان سنجش میخوان بهشون لطف کنه بذاره نظام جدید شرکت کنن.... انگار یادشون رفته این حقشونه از منابعی که تو مدرسه خوندن واسشون سوال طرح بشه... ا*صلا فرض کنیم حق انتخاب دادن واقعا فکر میکنن توی یک سال میتونن به اون نظام جدیدی برسن که سه ساله معلم هاشون دارن طبق نظام جدید بهشون آموزش میدن*


درود
حتما میتونن و تواناییش رو دارن که به این نتیجه رسیدند که نظام جدید کنکور بدن
بعدش هم خیلی از بچه ها از شهریور 97 که سنجش گفت 99 فقط نظام جدید برگزار میشه منابع نظام جدید رو گرفتن دارن میخونن بنابراین بیش از 1.5 سال وقت خواهند داشت که این تایم کافیه به نظرم

----------


## arshaa

> واقعانمیفهمم نظام قدیمیایی که اونقد دنبال این بودن تا سه سال دو نوع سوال طرح بشه چرا به وضعی افتادن که از سازمان سنجش میخوان بهشون لطف کنه بذاره نظام جدید شرکت کنن.... انگار یادشون رفته این حقشونه از منابعی که تو مدرسه خوندن واسشون سوال طرح بشه... اصلا فرض کنیم حق انتخاب دادن واقعا فکر میکنن توی یک سال میتونن به اون نظام جدیدی برسن که سه ساله معلم هاشون دارن طبق نظام جدید بهشون آموزش میدن


مثالش همون ضرب المثله
اواز دهل از دور شنیدن خوش است

----------


## arshaa

> دو ماه پیش این پیشنهادو دادم
> اینم تایپکش حذف شدن مباحث غیر مشترک دو نظام در کنکور 99
> 
> یکی خودش رو جر داد آی من انتگرالم خوبه 
> و یعنی چی غیر مشترکا حذف شه
> یکی گفت اینا همش *حاشیه س
> 
> *یکی هم میگفت من فقط آنلاین شدم که بگم خیلی خندیدم
> الانم که میگم ایهاالناس من بررسی کردم 99 با قدیم سرتونو میبرن
> ...


فهم این مطلب واست سخته که قراره ترازا جدا مقایسه بشه
وقتی اینطور باشه
کل سوالای ریاضیو انتگرال بدن 10000 صفحه زیستم بیشتر بخونی خبری نیست
به جز سوالای ریاضی و فیزیک همونطور که بالا گفتم هیچ درسی درصد مشترک بودن بین  2 نظام از 40 درصد بیشتر نمیشد

----------


## meysam98

> فهم این مطلب واست سخته که قراره ترازا جدا مقایسه بشه
> وقتی اینطور باشه
> کل سوالای ریاضیو انتگرال بدن 10000 صفحه زیستم بیشتر بخونی خبری نیست
> به جز سوالای ریاضی و فیزیک همونطور که بالا گفتم هیچ درسی درصد مشترک بودن بین  2 نظام از 40 درصد بیشتر نمیشد


این حجم از علاقه به گول زدن خود نوبره
در کدام اطلاعیه سنجش اومده تراز جدا میگیرن؟؟؟
منبع رسمی بیار نه چیزایی که خودت دوس داری.

----------


## مینووو

> درود
> حتما میتونن و تواناییش رو دارن که به این نتیجه رسیدند که نظام جدید کنکور بدن
> بعدش هم خیلی از بچه ها از شهریور 97 که سنجش گفت 99 فقط نظام جدید برگزار میشه منابع نظام جدید رو گرفتن دارن میخونن بنابراین بیش از 1.5 سال وقت خواهند داشت که این تایم کافیه به نظرم


 حق انتخاب باید داده بشه وبحثی درش نیست ولی فقط به درد اون دسته افرادی میخوره که بقول شما از چند ماه قبل شروع کردن دارن میخونن حدودا یه تایم دو ساله لازمه..... ولی نظام قدیمی که امسال دوباره پشت کنکوری میشه ومیخواد 99کنکور بده واقعا واسش نمیصرفه از صفر شروع کنه وکتابای نظام جدید رو بخونه

----------


## amureza

توجه: داوطلبان با توجه به اینکه فارغ‌التحصیل نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید آموزشی هستند لزوماً باید در آزمون مربوط به نظام آموزشی که در آن فارغ‌التحصیل شده‌اند، شرکت نمایند.

۲- نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید تراز شده و گزینش به‌صورت رقابتی براساس نمره‌کل‌نهایی در زیرگروه مربوطه و سایر شرایط و ضوابط آزمون سراسری انجام می‌شود. به عبارت دیگر ظرفیت مجزا برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید تخصیص داده نمی‌شود.

----------


## arshaa

> این حجم از علاقه به گول زدن خود نوبره
> در کدام اطلاعیه سنجش اومده تراز جدا میگیرن؟؟؟
> منبع رسمی بیار نه چیزایی که خودت دوس داری.


عقل سلیم اینو میگه 
من میگم تعاونی سنجش که همه چیزش عین کنکوره تراز جدا میداد
چطور کسایی حتی سطح کنکورشون یکی نبوده تراز یکسان میگیرن
اون سبطی که زنگ زد پرسید
توهم که اعصابت سینوسیه یه زنگ بزن بپرس نمیخورنت که
نمرات 2 گروه تراز شده....
این جمله رو یادته که
بعدشم سنجش لزومی نداره بیاد ریز تمام فرایند برگزاری کنکورو اعلانیه بزنه 
اره بچه ها جدا تراز میدیم سوالارو هم اینطور تصحیح میکنیم و...

----------


## meysam98

> عقل سلیم اینو میگه 
> من میگم تعاونی سنجش که همه چیزش عین کنکوره تراز جدا میداد
> چطور کسایی حتی سطح کنکورشون یکی نبوده تراز یکسان میگیرن
> اون سبطی که زنگ زد پرسید
> توهم که اعصابت سینوسیه یه زنگ بزن بپرس نمیخورنت که
> نمرات 2 گروه تراز شده....
> این جمله رو یادته که
> بعدشم سنجش لزومی نداره بیاد ریز تمام فرایند برگزاری کنکورو اعلانیه بزنه 
> اره بچه ها جدا تراز میدیم سوالارو هم اینطور تصحیح میکنیم و...


منم دوس دارم اینجوری باشه.
صبر می کنیم تا اعلام نتایج

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واقعانمیفهمم نظام قدیمیایی که اونقد دنبال این بودن تا سه سال دو نوع سوال طرح بشه چرا به وضعی افتادن که از سازمان سنجش میخوان بهشون لطف کنه بذاره نظام جدید شرکت کنن.... انگار یادشون رفته این حقشونه از منابعی که تو مدرسه خوندن واسشون سوال طرح بشه... اصلا فرض کنیم حق انتخاب دادن واقعا فکر میکنن توی یک سال میتونن به اون نظام جدیدی برسن که سه ساله معلم هاشون دارن طبق نظام جدید بهشون آموزش میدن


یا فکر میکنی نظام قدیم کلا دو سه نفره یا هم کلا مدرسه نرفتی از وضع نظام جدیدا خبر نداری 
اولا کسی نمیخواد سنجش لطفی بکنه ...... صرفا وظیفه شو باید انجام بده........ انجام وظیفه لطف نیس 
در ثانی یعده از نظام قدیم بدلایل مالی یا... توانایی شرکت در نظام جدید رو نداشتن اما بعده ی دیگ ک خب اکثرا شامل چندسال جدا از درس ها مث لیسانسه ها و... هستن ترجیح میدن نظام جدید بدن بخاطر حجم کمش و آسونیه تهیه ی منابع 
نظام جدیدا هم فکر نکن خیلی تحفه ان نصفشون هیچی از درس اینا حالیشون نیس مث همه ی سال هایی ک اومده و رفته 
واقعا نمیدونم چرا نظام جدیدا فکر میکنن خیلی تحفه ان هرسال جدید میاد دیگ ..... اما امان از بچه های امسالی ک پر عقده و خودخواهین

----------


## meysam98

> یا فکر میکنی نظام قدیم کلا دو سه نفره یا هم کلا مدرسه نرفتی از وضع نظام جدیدا خبر نداری 
> اولا کسی نمیخواد سنجش لطفی بکنه ...... صرفا وظیفه شو باید انجام بده........ انجام وظیفه لطف نیس 
> در ثانی یعده از نظام قدیم بدلایل مالی یا... توانایی شرکت در نظام جدید رو نداشتن اما بعده ی دیگ ک خب اکثرا شامل چندسال جدا از درس ها مث لیسانسه ها و... هستن ترجیح میدن نظام جدید بدن بخاطر حجم کمش و آسونیه تهیه ی منابع 
> نظام جدیدا هم فکر نکن خیلی تحفه ان نصفشون هیچی از درس اینا حالیشون نیس مث همه ی سال هایی ک اومده و رفته 
> واقعا نمیدونم چرا نظام جدیدا فکر میکنن خیلی تحفه ان هرسال جدید میاد دیگ ..... اما امان از بچه های امسالی ک پر عقده و خودخواهین


واقعا این حجم از توهم و خودخواهی که در *بعضی از افراد این* نسل دیده میشه غیرطبیعیه
امیدوارم دانشگاه رو به گند نکشن

----------


## saj8jad

> عقل سلیم اینو میگه 
> من میگم تعاونی سنجش که همه چیزش عین کنکوره تراز جدا میداد
> چطور کسایی حتی سطح کنکورشون یکی نبوده تراز یکسان میگیرن
> اون سبطی که زنگ زد پرسید
> توهم که اعصابت سینوسیه یه زنگ بزن بپرس نمیخورنت که
> نمرات 2 گروه تراز شده....
> این جمله رو یادته که
> بعدشم سنجش لزومی نداره بیاد ریز تمام فرایند برگزاری کنکورو اعلانیه بزنه 
> اره بچه ها جدا تراز میدیم سوالارو هم اینطور تصحیح میکنیم و...


*نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید تراز شده و گزینش به‌صورت  رقابتی براساس نمره‌کل‌نهایی در زیرگروه مربوطه و سایر شرایط و ضوابط آزمون  سراسری انجام می‌شود.*

دوست عزیز من نمیخوام شما رو ناراحت کنم ولی تو این خراب شده دنبال عقل و منطق و عدالت نباش
برداشت من هم از متن اطلاعیه سنجش اینه که درصد نمرات خام نظام قدیم و نظام جدید باهم تراز میشه و همترازی و ضریب خاصی هم اعمال نخواهد شد

اگر قرار بود تراز جداگانه یا ضریب در نظر گرفته بشه به نظرم ؛
اولا نیازی نبود سوالات مشترک داده بشه
ثانیا تو متن اطلاعیه باید اینطوری میگفتند که نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید جدا از هم تراز میشود یا بر اساس سطح سوالات (سختی کنکور) ضریب خاصی اعمال میشود

بازم من امیدوارم جدا ترازدهی کنند تا ظلمی صورت نگیره هر چند واقعا بعید میدونم اینطور بشه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam.aziziani


واقعا این حجم از توهم و خودخواهی که در بعضی از افراد این نسل دیده میشه غیرطبیعیه
امیدوارم دانشگاه رو به گند نکشن


شما اول وارد دانشگاه شو بعد درباره دانشگاه نظر بده 18 ساله نظام جدید*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید تراز شده و گزینش به‌صورت  رقابتی براساس نمره‌کل‌نهایی در زیرگروه مربوطه و سایر شرایط و ضوابط آزمون  سراسری انجام می‌شود.

دوست عزیز من نمیخوام شما رو ناراحت کنم ولی تو این خراب شده دنبال عقل و منطق و عدالت نباش
برداشت من هم از متن اطلاعیه سنجش اینه که درصد نمرات خام نظام قدیم و نظام جدید باهم تراز میشه و همترازی و ضریب خاصی هم اعمال نخواهد شد

اگر قرار بود تراز جداگانه یا ضریب در نظر گرفته بشه به نظرم ؛
اولا نیازی نبود سوالات مشترک داده بشه
ثانیا تو متن اطلاعیه باید اینطوری میگفتند که نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید جدا از هم تراز میشود یا بر اساس سطح سوالات (سختی کنکور) ضریب خاصی اعمال میشود

بازم من امیدوارم جدا ترازدهی کنند تا ظلمی صورت نگیره هر چند واقعا بعید میدونم اینطور بشه



حکایت تو همون امضایی هست که داری*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> شما اول وارد دانشگاه شو بعد درباره دانشگاه نظر بده 18 ساله نظام جدید*


من اصولا اسم کاربری ها یادم میره و دقت نمیکنم اما شما زیاد دیدم اسمتو بعنوان کسی ک اصولا معلوم نیس کدوم طرفیه و کارش تقریبا تخریب کردنه 
میشه بپرسم نظام جدیدی یا قدیم؟

----------


## meysam98

> *
> 
> شما اول وارد دانشگاه شو بعد درباره دانشگاه نظر بده 18 ساله نظام جدید*


من که سال اولم تو دانشگاه آمریکایی دهوک کردستان عراق حقوق میخوندم
سال دومم داروسازی آزاد آوردم
امسالم مطمئنم حداقل همون داروسازی آزاد رو میارم

ادعایی هم نداریم

شمام که معرف حضور بچه ها هستی 
نیاز به بحث نیست :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> حکایت تو همون امضایی هست که داری*


خیلی فشار روت هست که نمیتونی منو نقل قول نگیری؟!
حقیقت همیشه تلخه، خصوصا برای امثال نادان و بی خردی چون تو که با همه چیز متوهمانه برخورد میکنن  :Yahoo (76): 
عیبی نداره حالا گریه نکن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


خیلی فشار روت هست که نمیتونی منو نقل قول نگیری؟!
حقیقت همیشه تلخه، خصوصا برای امثال نادان و بی خردی چون تو که با همه چیز متوهمانه برخورد میکنن 
عیبی نداره حالا گریه نکن


درود
فشار رو منه یا تو که از نقل قول میترسی*

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## amureza

> *نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید تراز شده و گزینش به‌صورت  رقابتی براساس نمره‌کل‌نهایی در زیرگروه مربوطه و سایر شرایط و ضوابط آزمون  سراسری انجام می‌شود.*
> 
> دوست عزیز من نمیخوام شما رو ناراحت کنم ولی تو این خراب شده دنبال عقل و منطق و عدالت نباش
> برداشت من هم از متن اطلاعیه سنجش اینه که درصد نمرات خام نظام قدیم و نظام جدید باهم تراز میشه و همترازی و ضریب خاصی هم اعمال نخواهد شد
> 
> اگر قرار بود تراز جداگانه یا ضریب در نظر گرفته بشه به نظرم ؛
> اولا نیازی نبود سوالات مشترک داده بشه
> ثانیا تو متن اطلاعیه باید اینطوری میگفتند که نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید جدا از هم تراز میشود یا بر اساس سطح سوالات (سختی کنکور) ضریب خاصی اعمال میشود
> 
> بازم من امیدوارم جدا ترازدهی کنند تا ظلمی صورت نگیره هر چند واقعا بعید میدونم اینطور بشه


البته در اون صورت باید نامی از دو گروه نمیبرد و اصلا نیازی به کل جمله نبود یا باید میگفت نمرات همه داوطلبان بصورت یکجا تراز شده

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> درود
> فشار رو منه یا تو که از نقل قول میترسی*


این خودت بودی که گفتی دیگه من رو نقل قول نمیگیری چیه نکنه یادت رفته؟! 
مودب باش، مثل سایر بچه ها مستند و مستدل دیدگاه خودت رو مطرح کن هیچ ترسی برای گفتگو وجود نداره البته بعید میدونم بلد باشی

----------


## یار و غار تویی

اینجا هم که بین علما اختلاف افتاده 
در کل غمتون نباشه 
اگر غم لشکر انگیزد که خون عاشقان ریزد / من و ساقی به هم تازیم و بنیادش براندازیم
این جهان و ان جهان هر چه هست / من را ....هست و بس 
هوشم نماد با کس اندیشه ام تویی بس
بقیه رو بیخیال مهم یاره

----------


## arshaa

> *نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید تراز شده و گزینش به‌صورت  رقابتی براساس نمره‌کل‌نهایی در زیرگروه مربوطه و سایر شرایط و ضوابط آزمون  سراسری انجام می‌شود.*دوست عزیز من نمیخوام شما رو ناراحت کنم ولی تو این خراب شده دنبال عقل و منطق و عدالت نباشبرداشت من هم از متن اطلاعیه سنجش اینه که درصد نمرات خام نظام قدیم و نظام جدید باهم تراز میشه و همترازی و ضریب خاصی هم اعمال نخواهد شداگر قرار بود تراز جداگانه یا ضریب در نظر گرفته بشه به نظرم ؛اولا نیازی نبود سوالات مشترک داده بشهثانیا تو متن اطلاعیه باید اینطوری میگفتند که نمرات دو گروه داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید جدا از هم تراز میشود یا بر اساس سطح سوالات (سختی کنکور) ضریب خاصی اعمال میشودبازم من امیدوارم جدا ترازدهی کنند تا ظلمی صورت نگیره هر چند واقعا بعید میدونم اینطور بشه


سجاد جون شما که عاقل و اگاهی دیگه چرا کدوم درس بجز ریاضی و فیزیک مشترک بود؟ درصد اشتراک هیچ درسی بجز ریاضی فیزیک بیشتر از 40 نمیشدترازا جداست همونطور که سبطی پرسید اون ادم دروغ گویی نیست

----------


## saj8jad

> البته در اون صورت باید نامی از دو گروه نمیبرد و اصلا نیازی به کل جمله نبود یا باید میگفت نمرات همه داوطلبان بصورت یکجا تراز شده


بله موافقم اینطوری هم میشه در نظر گرفت 
کلا جمله و اطلاعیه سنجش مبهم هستش

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد جون شما که عاقل و اگاهی دیگه چرا کدوم درس بجز ریاضی و فیزیک مشترک بود؟ درصد اشتراک هیچ درسی بجز ریاضی فیزیک بیشتر از 40 نمیشدترازا جداست همونطور که سبطی پرسید اون ادم دروغ گویی نیست


درود دوست عزیز
نمیدونم امیدوارم حق با شما باشه من دیدگاه و برداشتم صرفا از اون اطلاعیه اینه، ممکنه اشتباه هم کرده باشم
من بازم تاکید میکنم و میگم از خدامه که ترازدهی جدا باشه تا هیچ کس، حتی یک نفر واقعا متضرر نشه

----------


## amureza

> درود دوست عزیز
> نمیدونم امیدوارم حق با شما باشه من دیدگاه و برداشتم صرفا از اون اطلاعیه اینه، ممکنه اشتباه هم کرده باشم
> من بازم تاکید میکنم و میگم از خدامه که ترازدهی جدا باشه تا هیچ کس، حتی یک نفر واقعا متضرر نشه


من خودم هم از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم و گفتن تراز جدا اعمال میشه

----------


## saj8jad

> من خودم هم از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم و گفتن تراز جدا اعمال میشه


اگر اینطوریه که واقعا عالیه، دم سنجش هم گرم
امیدوارم بی عدالتی نشه، چه در حق نظام قدیم چه نظام جدید، همین

----------


## یار و غار تویی

ماه پشت ابر نمیمونه نتایج و قبولی ها نهایی همه چی رو مشخص خواهد کرد دندون رو جگر بزارید 
نظرات همه مورد احترام بود
اونهایی هم که بی احترامی کردن به هم میزرایم بر اثر استرس بوده پیش میاد دیگه 
به منم چند جا بی احترامی کردن ولی اشکال نداره مشخصه طرف ناراحته 
دائما یکسان نباشه حال دوران غم مخور 
بهتره ختم تایپک رو اعلام کنیم دیگه

----------


## amureza

> اگر اینطوریه که واقعا عالیه، دم سنجش هم گرم
> امیدوارم بی عدالتی نشه، چه در حق نظام قدیم چه نظام جدید، همین


هر انسان خوبی اینطوره و ترجیح میده حق به حق دار برسه

----------


## msperouz

> اعتراض بعد نتایج مث نوشدارو بعد مرگ سهرابه 
> فکر میکنه سنجش میگه وای ببخشید دوباره از اول رتبه میدیم؟!
> تهش میگ اعتراضی نشده اصلا یسری کنکور نما بودن 
> اگ قراره اعتراضی باشه وقتش الانه
> الانم قرار نیس به رتبه ها اعتراض کنیم....به نوع سوالا تغییر بودجه بندی و... قراره اعتراض بشه


دقیقا درسته اگر اعتراضی قراره بشه وقتش دقیقا الانه اونم با توییتر و اینستارگرام و خود همون سایت سنجش چون اگه بخوایم منتظر باشیم نتایج بیاد و بعد اعتراض بشه خود خدا هم بیاد پایین سنجش دیگه کاری نمیکنه میگه همینی که هست ایشالا سال دیگه !
اعتراضم نباید توش بی احترامی و توهین باشه چون 100 درصد نتیجه عکس میده . ولی نمیدونم چرا انقد نظام قدیما مهم نیست واسشون انگار دیگه بی حس شدن سر تاثیر قطعی و تعویق و ...
اگه اعتراض درست و اصولی باشه و ادمیناش چهارتا بچه نباشن مثل قضیه تاثیر معدل به نتیجه میرسه چون الان مسولای سنجش این اعتراضارو میبینن اگر بخوان تراز جدا بدن که میان میگن اعتراض برای چیه تراز جداس اگرم بخوان تراز مشترک بدن حساب کار دستشون میاد که از قبلش داره اعتراض میشه چه برسه به اینکه نتایج افتضاح بخواد بیاد پس یه فکری میکنن که بتونن راضی کنن بچه هارو

----------


## bits

من نظرم اینه که سال بعد حق انتخاب نباشه ولی مباحث غیر مشترک رو حذف کنن حداقل بیشترشو. هر نظام هم با کتاب خودش امتحان بده.نظرتون؟

----------


## mohammad1397

اگه تراز دهی جدا بود سنجش نمیتونست اطلاعیش واضح بنویسه ؟؟؟؟؟ اینطور که نمیشه دل خوش کرد بعد نتایج اولیه هم اعتراض روی کنکور 98 اثر نداره هر چند اعتراض به معنی مسخره بازی کمپین تعویق و کوبوندن سازمان سنجش  نیست که بخوان برن سراغ نماینده ها و مثلا زرنگ بازی دربیارن نماینده ها حرف کارشناسای سنجش بیشتر از حرف چند تا بچه پشت کنکوری قبول دارن حداقل مطالبه برای کنکور 99 هم اینه که حذفیات نظام قدیم همین تابستون بگن و قسمتای اضافه حذف کنن که کاملا منطقیه

----------


## saj8jad

> من نظرم اینه که سال بعد حق انتخاب نباشه ولی مباحث غیر مشترک رو حذف کنن حداقل بیشترشو. هر نظام هم با کتاب خودش امتحان بده.نظرتون؟


درود
دوست گرامی مباحث غیر مشترک عملا حذف شده هستند، خصوصا در درس ریاضی و فیزیک (طبق تجربه کنکور 98) ممکنه این حذفیات در کنکور 99 بیشتر هم باشه و به درس های دیگر هم تسری پیدا کنه
اما در مورد عدم حق انتخاب با نظر و دیدگاه شما کاملا مخالفم، عادلانش اینه که حق انتخاب باید داده بشه ، چرا چون تعداد زیادی از بچه های نظام قدیم طبق مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 شروع کردن منابع نظام جدید رو به خوندن

----------


## bits

> درود
> دوست گرامی مباحث غیر مشترک عملا حذف شده هستند، خصوصا در درس ریاضی و فیزیک (طبق تجربه کنکور 98) ممکنه این حذفیات در کنکور 99 بیشتر هم باشه و به درس های دیگر هم تسری پیدا کنه
> اما در مورد عدم حق انتخاب با نظر و دیدگاه شما کاملا مخالفم، عادلانش اینه که حق انتخاب باید داده بشه ، چرا چون تعداد زیادی از بچه های نظام قدیم طبق مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 شروع کردن منابع نظام جدید رو به خوندن


من میگم اگه مبحثی حذف میشه از قبل اعلام کنن تا واسه کنکور نخونیم نه این که بخونیم بعد بریم سر جلسه ببینیم ازش سوال نیومده ضرر کنیم. 
من از این مصوبه اطلاعی ندارم میشه توضیح بدید؟ در هر حال اگه به خاطر این مصوبه بعضی ها به ضرر میرسن, حق انتخاب باشه ولی مباحث اضافی رو حذف کنن و از اول به همه اعلام کنن. متشکرم.

----------


## mohammad1397

> درود
> دوست گرامی مباحث غیر مشترک عملا حذف شده هستند، خصوصا در درس ریاضی و فیزیک (طبق تجربه کنکور 98) ممکنه این حذفیات در کنکور 99 بیشتر هم باشه و به درس های دیگر هم تسری پیدا کنه
> اما در مورد عدم حق انتخاب با نظر و دیدگاه شما کاملا مخالفم، عادلانش اینه که حق انتخاب باید داده بشه ، چرا چون تعداد زیادی از بچه های نظام قدیم طبق مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 شروع کردن منابع نظام جدید رو به خوندن


حق انتخاب کف خواسته اونایی هست که به قول شما طبق مصوبه خوندن و جلسه بعدی شورا احتمال زیاد بدن ولی اینکه این بیان به عنوان خواسته همه نظام قدیما بدن واقعا مسخره هست چون مشکلی از بقیه  نظام قدیما حل نمیکنه

----------


## sina_hp

*ممد يه تاپیک زدی موضوع تاپیک خوبه ولی يه سری آدم مثل اون سجاد و بقیه خرابش کردن هر دو صفحه به دو صفحه فقط درباره حق انتخاب ميگن هیچ کس هم نیست بگه بهشون شما که خودتون عقل کل می دونيد چرا بی ربط با موضوع تاپیک ميريد جلو*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *ممد يه تاپیک زدی موضوع تاپیک خوبه ولی يه سری آدم مثل اون سجاد و بقیه خرابش کردن هر دو صفحه به دو صفحه فقط درباره حق انتخاب ميگن هیچ کس هم نیست بگه بهشون شما که خودتون عقل کل می دونيد چرا بی ربط با موضوع تاپیک ميريد جلو*


اره والا این موضوع ربط چندانی به حق انتخاب نداره نمیدونم چرا ربطش میدن بحث اینه نظام قدیما کله بلاتکلیفن که تراز گیری جداست یا نه یا کنکوری های 99 قدیم با چه دیدی باید بخونن زیست و شیمی هم همین مسخره بازی درمیارن یا نه . بسیار خوب اگه قراره نظام قدیما مشترک زیاد وقت بذارن همین تابستون طی اطلاعیه ای مباحث مشترک همه درسا  منتشر کنن نه اینکه بیان بگن غیر مشترکا هم میدیم اخر از هر درس دو تا غیر مشترک بدن !!))))!!!!

----------


## saj8jad

> من میگم اگه مبحثی حذف میشه از قبل اعلام کنن تا واسه کنکور نخونیم نه این که بخونیم بعد بریم سر جلسه ببینیم ازش سوال نیومده ضرر کنیم. 
> من از این مصوبه اطلاعی ندارم میشه توضیح بدید؟ در هر حال اگه به خاطر این مصوبه بعضی ها به ضرر میرسن, حق انتخاب باشه ولی مباحث اضافی رو حذف کنن و از اول به همه اعلام کنن. متشکرم.


من هم مثا شما موافقم حتی قبلا این پیشنهاد رو دادم که اگر رسما اعلام کنند که مباحث غیر مشترک حذف هستش خیلی بهتره ولی من بعید میدونم که سنجش بیاد بگه مباحث غیرمشترک حذف هستش!
مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 هم میگفت کنکور 99 فقط نظام جدید برگزار میشه که بعد از شش ماه مصوبه رو تغییر دادن!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


من هم مثا شما موافقم حتی قبلا این پیشنهاد رو دادم که اگر رسما اعلام کنند که مباحث غیر مشترک حذف هستش خیلی بهتره ولی من بعید میدونم که سنجش بیاد بگه مباحث غیرمشترک حذف هستش!
مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 هم میگفت کنکور 99 فقط نظام جدید برگزار میشه که بعد از شش ماه مصوبه رو تغییر دادن!




آقا تو چی ميگي این وسط چرا انقدر اسپم ميدي؟*

----------


## bits

> *ممد يه تاپیک زدی موضوع تاپیک خوبه ولی يه سری آدم مثل اون سجاد و بقیه خرابش کردن هر دو صفحه به دو صفحه فقط درباره حق انتخاب ميگن هیچ کس هم نیست بگه بهشون شما که خودتون عقل کل می دونيد چرا بی ربط با موضوع تاپیک ميريد جلو*


خوب راجع به موضوع بحث شد الان داریم راه حل میدیم دیگه.
در هر صورت ناراحت نشید. ما فقط میخوایم یه جوری بشه که کسی ضرر نکنه. نظرایی هم که داریم میذاریم از باب دلسوزی و البته رسیدن به حق خودمونه نه از خودبزرگ بینی وعقل کل بودن.

----------


## saj8jad

> حق انتخاب کف خواسته اونایی هست که به قول شما طبق مصوبه خوندن و جلسه بعدی شورا احتمال زیاد بدن ولی اینکه این بیان به عنوان خواسته همه نظام قدیما بدن واقعا مسخره هست چون مشکلی از بقیه  نظام قدیما حل نمیکنه


با نظرت موافقم دوست عزیز




> *ممد يه تاپیک زدی موضوع تاپیک خوبه ولی يه سری آدم مثل اون سجاد و بقیه خرابش کردن هر دو صفحه به دو صفحه فقط درباره حق انتخاب ميگن هیچ کس هم نیست بگه بهشون شما که خودتون عقل کل می دونيد چرا بی ربط با موضوع تاپیک ميريد جلو*


کلا با همه مشکل داری شما (!)




> اره والا این موضوع ربط چندانی به حق انتخاب نداره نمیدونم چرا ربطش میدن بحث اینه نظام قدیما کله بلاتکلیفن که تراز گیری جداست یا نه یا کنکوری های 99 قدیم با چه دیدی باید بخونن زیست و شیمی هم همین مسخره بازی درمیارن یا نه . بسیار خوب اگه قراره نظام قدیما مشترک زیاد وقت بذارن همین تابستون طی اطلاعیه ای مباحث مشترک همه درسا  منتشر کنن نه اینکه بیان بگن غیر مشترکا هم میدیم اخر از هر درس دو تا غیر مشترک بدن !!))))!!!!


من کاری به سایر دوستان ندارم ولی اگر شخص من در مورد حق انتخاب حرفی زدم صرفا در جواب دوستان بود، اینطور نبوده که تاپیک رو از موضوع اصلی که داره منحرف کنم، صرفا جهت اطلاع!
من هم موافقم که سنجش بیاد رسما اعلام کنه که نظام قدیما مباحث غیر مشترک رو اصلا نخونن، اینطوری خیلی به نفع نظام قدیمی ها هستش
البته اونایی هم که طبق مصوبه شهریور رفتن نظام جدید خوندن هم حق انتخاب داشته باشن تا متضرر نشن

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> آقا تو چی ميگي این وسط چرا انقدر اسپم ميدي؟*


برات خیلی سخت تفهیم این موضوع که وقتی در مورد موضوع دارن بحث میکنن کسی نظر بده؟!
یاد ندادن بهت تحمل نظر مخالف خودت رو داشته باشی؟!

دفعه دیگه گزارش رد میکنم برات، مراقب این رفتار زشت و ادبیاتت زننده ای که داری باش گرامی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


برات خیلی سخت تفهیم این موضوع که وقتی در مورد موضوع دارن بحث میکنن کسی نظر بده؟!
یاد ندادن بهت تحمل نظر مخالف خودت رو داشته باشی؟!

دفعه دیگه گزارش رد میکنم برات، مراقب این رفتار زشت و ادبیاتت زننده ای که داری باش گرامی


گزارش باید برای تو رد کنن موضوع تاپیک يه چيز ديگه هست تو داری يه چيز ديگه ميگي طلب کار هم هستی؟؟  انقدر اسپم نده تاپیک به حاشیه نبر*

----------


## bits

> *
> 
> آقا تو چی ميگي این وسط چرا انقدر اسپم ميدي؟*


جواب منو داد. بس کنید دیگه.

----------


## pegahmht

بچه ها  یاد بگیرید حتی اگر با نظرات هم  مخالف هستید یا حتی از هم بدتون میاد یا همو ریپلای نکنید یا اگر کردید توهین نکنید و مودبانه حرف بزنید

----------


## meysam98

> اره والا این موضوع ربط چندانی به حق انتخاب نداره نمیدونم چرا ربطش میدن بحث اینه نظام قدیما کله بلاتکلیفن که تراز گیری جداست یا نه یا کنکوری های 99 قدیم با چه دیدی باید بخونن زیست و شیمی هم همین مسخره بازی درمیارن یا نه . بسیار خوب اگه قراره نظام قدیما مشترک زیاد وقت بذارن همین تابستون طی اطلاعیه ای مباحث مشترک همه درسا  منتشر کنن نه اینکه بیان بگن غیر مشترکا هم میدیم اخر از هر درس دو تا غیر مشترک بدن !!))))!!!!


اگه غیر مشترک ها حذف شه
خیلی به نفع نظام قدیمه
کفه ترازو همسنگ خواهد شد
اگه حق انتخاب هم ندن کسانی که منابع نظام جدید رو خوندن خیلی ضرر نخواهند کرد

هر چند حق انتخاب یه حق* قانونی* و طبیعیه

----------


## sina_hp

*امسال توی ریاضی يه ماتریس فقط نبود یعنی شماها انقدر روی ماتریس سرمایه گذاری کرده بودين؟؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

> اگه غیر مشترک ها حذف شه
> خیلی به نفع نظام قدیمه
> کفه ترازو همسنگ خواهد شد
> اگه حق انتخاب هم ندن کسانی که منابع نظام جدید رو خوندن خیلی ضرر نخواهند کرد
> 
> هر چند حق انتخاب یه حق* قانونی* و طبیعیه


این دو خواسته باید مستقل پیگیری بشه ولی کسی مثل سبطی فکر نکنم مورد یک پیگیری کنه مورد دو هم چون از قبل قولش داده بود پیگیری میکنه وگرنه اونم توجیه میکرد و میگفت سنجش الزام نداره حق انتخاب بده وقتی خود خدایی میگه مشترکا بخونین پس باید قسمتای بیخود  حذف کنن

----------


## saj8jad

> این دو خواسته باید مستقل پیگیری بشه ولی کسی مثل سبطی فکر نکنم مورد یک پیگیری کنه مورد دو هم چون از قبل قولش داده بود پیگیری میکنه وگرنه اونم توجیه میکرد و میگفت سنجش الزام نداره حق انتخاب بده


در مورد خواسته اول موفقم، اگر بچه های نظام قدیم واقعا اعتراض کنن احتمالا سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه بده مباحث غیرمشترک برای کنکور 99 حذف هستند
در مورد حق انتخاب هم چیزی نمیگم تا بتریج قبای کسی! برنخوره!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arshaa

> *امسال توی ریاضی يه ماتریس فقط نبود یعنی شماها انقدر روی ماتریس سرمایه گذاری کرده بودين؟؟*


بحث سر اینه به جز ریاضی چرا اینقدر زیست و شیمی اونا اسون بود؟

----------


## sina_hp

*الان شما نگران تراز هستید یا سوالات؟؟  توی سوالات که مشکلی نبود و هر نظام قدیمی که دروس خودش رو کامل خونده بود گفته بود سوالات خوب بوده براش*

----------


## meysam98

> این دو خواسته باید مستقل پیگیری بشه ولی کسی مثل سبطی فکر نکنم مورد یک پیگیری کنه مورد دو هم چون از قبل قولش داده بود پیگیری میکنه وگرنه اونم توجیه میکرد و میگفت سنجش الزام نداره حق انتخاب بده وقتی خود خدایی میگه مشترکا بخونین پس باید قسمتای بیخود  حذف کنن


من این موضوعو حس کرده بودم
چون سنجش داشت نخ میداد و طبق اطلاعیه سنجش که گفت از آیینه ها سوالی طرح نمیشه
حدس میزدم باید خیلی مشابه کتاب جدید بیاد
ولی هیچوقت فک نمیکردم پیش 2 فیزیک رو اینجوری بترکونن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


بحث سر اینه به جز ریاضی چرا اینقدر زیست و شیمی اونا اسون بود؟


زیست و شیمی نظام قدیم هم آسون بود هر کس در حیطه نظام خودش آسون و سختی داشت من فکر نمی کنم اونقدر که شما ميگيد آسون بود واسه نظام جدید ها تقریبا با نظام قدیم برابر بود حتی اون سه تا سوال ژنتیک رو هم که به نظام قدیم ها داده بود و حل کردنی بودن نمونش رو توی نظام جدید هم داده بودن درسته حل نداشت واسه اونا ولی باید به دست می اومد*

----------


## sina_hp

*تازه توی شیمی حتی واکنش ها نویسی هم امسال برای هیچ نظامی نيومده بود من نمی دونم شما ها چی ميگيد تا تونسته بودن و ميشد عدالت رو برای هر دو رعایت کرده بودن*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> زیست و شیمی نظام قدیم هم آسون بود هر کس در حیطه نظام خودش آسون و سختی داشت من فکر نمی کنم اونقدر که شما ميگيد آسون بود واسه نظام جدید ها تقریبا با نظام قدیم برابر بود حتی اون سه تا سوال ژنتیک رو هم که به نظام قدیم ها داده بود و حل کردنی بودن نمونش رو توی نظام جدید هم داده بودن درسته حل نداشت واسه اونا ولی باید به دست می اومد*


نظام قدیم شیمیش مسایل بیشتری داشت مفاهیمش سخت تر بود
زیست نظام جدید ژنتیک نداشت
اصلا من هیچی نمیگم فقط درصدای نظام جدیدا و قدیما رو مقایسه کن
یا برو تحلیل دبیرای مختلفو ببین همه میگن زیست و شیمی نظام جدید اسون تر از قدیم بوده خیلیم اسون تر

----------


## mohammad1397

> *تازه توی شیمی حتی واکنش ها نویسی هم امسال برای هیچ نظامی نيومده بود من نمی دونم شما ها چی ميگيد تا تونسته بودن و ميشد عدالت رو برای هر دو رعایت کرده بودن*


دوست عزیز چه اصراری داری بگی سنجش عدالت رعایت کرده اگه شما خیالت راحت خب چرا سعی در اثبات عدالت تو سوالا داری ؟ حداقل کاری که سنجش میتونه بکنه اینه مباحث بیخود حذف کنه تا لااقل به ازای حجم تقریبا یکسان مطالب سوالات دشوارتری جواب بدیم نه اینکه هم حجم بیشتری بخونیم هم سوالامون دشوارتر و پرابهام تر باشه زیست نظام قدیم چهار سوال مبهم داشت ولی جدید دو سوال بقیه درسا هم مشکل داشت ولی جدا ازین شما تضمین میکنی سال دیگه از چهار فصل اخر زیست پیش  سوال بدن  ؟؟  اگه ندن اون موقع هم همین حرفا میزنی ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> نظام قدیم شیمیش مسایل بیشتری داشت مفاهیمش سخت تر بود
> زیست نظام جدید ژنتیک نداشت
> اصلا من هیچی نمیگم فقط درصدای نظام جدیدا و قدیما رو مقایسه کن
> یا برو تحلیل دبیرای مختلفو ببین همه میگن زیست و شیمی نظام جدید اسون تر از قدیم بوده خیلیم اسون تر


افزون بر این توضیحات
اینم من اضافه کنم که حتی اگر بر فرض محال سطح سوالات نظام قدیم و نظام جدید یکسان بوده باشه ، که اصلا اینطور نیست
یک داوطلب *نظام قدیم* برای مثال در درس زیست باید *در مجموع 695 صفحه* کتب زیست رو مطالعه کنه ولی یک داوطلب* نظام جدید مجموعا 440 صفحه* رو مطالعه میکنه اونم با غلظت و پیچیدگی کمتر مباحث
همین* اختلاف 255 صفحه ای زیست نظام قدیم و نظام جدید* خود گواه ناعادلانه بودن کنکور بصورت خاص در درس زیست شناسی هستش
چرا که برای کسب درصد یکسان داوطلب نظام قدیم باید زحمت و وقت بسیار بیشتری رو گذاشته باشه در صورتی که از مباحث غیرمشترک هم سوالی داده نشده بود!!
حالا باز یه عده بشینن داستان ببافن!

----------


## A.H.D

الان که به حرف آقا سجاد فکر می کنم ایشون درست میگن،اگه بخوان با درصد مساوی تراز مساوی بدهند،ظلمی است بر ما نظام قدیم ها،الان که گذشت سوال سخت بود آسون بود مهم نیست،فقط نگذارید این طوری تراز بندی کنن،تامام

----------


## mohammad1397

> الان که به حرف آقا سجاد فکر می کنم ایشون درست میگن،اگه بخوان با درصد مساوی تراز مساوی بدهند،ظلمی است بر ما نظام قدیم ها،الان که گذشت سوال سخت بود آسون بود مهم نیست،فقط نگذارید این طوری تراز بندی کنن،تامام


داخل مصوبه 99 هیچ حرفی از ترازگیری نداشت ولی مصوبه 98  و متعاقبش مصاحبه جدید خدایی نشون نمیده ترازگیری جداست برای ترازگیری جدا هم نیاز به برنامه ریزی قبلی هست یک دفعه نمیشه الان تصمیمشون عوض بشه چون فرایندش و برنامه هایی که به سیستم میدن باید از قبل مشخص شده باشه

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## A.H.D

متاسفانه حرفت درسته، اما توجه داشته باشیم که خدایی گفته سوالات هم سطح،من ریاضی را مثال میزنم 27سوال ریاضی از نظام جدید بود که غالبا مفهومی بود چون اونا مفهومی یاد می گیرند اما کتاب ما از لحاظ مفهوم ایراد داشت،این به منزله این است که خودشون این موضوع را رعایت نکردن،حتی تراز بالا های قلم چی هم میگن ریاضی قدیم مفهومی و سخت تر شده بود

----------


## reza2018

> نظام قدیم شیمیش مسایل بیشتری داشت مفاهیمش سخت تر بود
> زیست نظام جدید ژنتیک نداشت
> اصلا من هیچی نمیگم فقط درصدای نظام جدیدا و قدیما رو مقایسه کن
> یا برو تحلیل دبیرای مختلفو ببین همه میگن زیست و شیمی نظام جدید اسون تر از قدیم بوده خیلیم اسون تر


وقتی هر گروه جدا تراز بندی میشن،این موضوع که نظام جدید نسبت به قدیم سخت تر بود هیچ اهمیتی نداره.
به عنوان مثال امسال ریاضی نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید بود،پس درصد 50 نظام قدیم تراز بالاتری نسبت به50 نظام جدید میده.یعنی درصد 50نظام قدیم ارزشش برابر با مثلا 60 نظام جدید هست.

----------


## Baloot

من خودم خیلی رو مبحث نور و اینه وقت گذاشتم اخرهم فقط از عدسی سوال اومد حالا این بیشرفیه سنجش رو میرسونه که چون نظام جدید اینه نداره نمیخوابم از اینه سوال بدیم یا از پیش ۲ که هر سال ۲۰ درصد کنکور بود ما باید یک کمپین درست تشکیل بدیم حداقل این بی ... موسی سنجش رو جار بزنیم که چرا مباحث ما رو به نفع نظام جدید حذف میکنند با اینکه تعداد ما هم بیشتره

----------


## Baloot

> وقتی هر گروه جدا تراز بندی میشن،این موضوع که نظام جدید نسبت به قدیم سخت تر بود هیچ اهمیتی نداره.
> به عنوان مثال امسال ریاضی نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید بود،پس درصد 50 نظام قدیم تراز بالاتری نسبت به50 نظام جدید میده.یعنی درصد 50نظام قدیم ارزشش برابر با مثلا 60 نظام جدید هست.


اگه هر گروه جدا تراز بندی بشه که حرف شما درسته 
اما کی و کجا گفتن جدا تراز بندی میکنیم ؟!

----------


## reza2018

> اگه هر گروه جدا تراز بندی بشه که حرف شما درسته 
> اما کی و کجا گفتن جدا تراز بندی میکنیم ؟!


آقای سبطی دیروز این موضوع رو کامل توضیح دادن،ایشون با واحد آزمون سازی سازمان سنجش تماس گرفته وبهشون گفتن که هر گروه جدا تراز بندی میشه.
البته از اول هم این موضوع مشخص بود که جدا تراز بندی میکنه،اصولا وقتی سوالا فرق داره نمیشه که همه رو باهم تراز بندی کنن...با این حال بعضی دوستان اصرار داشتن والبته هنوز هم دارن که چون همه باهم تراز بندی میشن نظام قدیما ضرر میکنن!

----------


## Baloot

> آقای سبطی دیروز این موضوع رو کامل توضیح دادن،ایشون با واحد آزمون سازی سازمان سنجش تماس گرفته وبهشون گفتن که هر گروه جدا تراز بندی میشه.


اقای سبطی مگه چکاره ان که باید به حرفشون اعتماد کنیم هر وقت مسئولای سنجش اطلاعیه دادن یا خدایی چیزی گفت اونزمان میشه باور کرد  نه با حرف سبطی ...و امثالهم

----------


## arshaa

> افزون بر این توضیحات
> اینم من اضافه کنم که حتی اگر بر فرض محال سطح سوالات نظام قدیم و نظام جدید یکسان بوده باشه ، که اصلا اینطور نیست
> یک داوطلب *نظام قدیم* برای مثال در درس زیست باید *در مجموع 695 صفحه* کتب زیست رو مطالعه کنه ولی یک داوطلب* نظام جدید مجموعا 440 صفحه* رو مطالعه میکنه اونم با غلظت و پیچیدگی کمتر مباحث
> همین* اختلاف 255 صفحه ای زیست نظام قدیم و نظام جدید* خود گواه ناعادلانه بودن کنکور بصورت خاص در درس زیست شناسی هستش
> چرا که برای کسب درصد یکسان داوطلب نظام قدیم باید زحمت و وقت بسیار بیشتری رو گذاشته باشه در صورتی که از مباحث غیرمشترک هم سوالی داده نشده بود!!
> حالا باز یه عده بشینن داستان ببافن!


در اون مورد سجاد جون انصفا به سایز صفحه زیست 2 و پیش نگاه کن همه کوتاهن اما زیست نظام جدید همه اندازه زیست 1 ما هستن
من کتاباشونو دیدم نمیشه گفت ابدا از مال ما اسون تره یکم حجمش کمتره اگه پیش 2 ما + ژنتیک حذف کنن همون مباحثه اما دقیق تر و با جزئیات بیشتر فقط شکلاش دو برابر ماست با کلی نکته بیشتر

----------


## arshaa

> اقای سبطی مگه چکاره ان که باید به حرفشون اعتماد کنیم هر وقت مسئولای سنجش اطلاعیه دادن یا خدایی چیزی گفت اونزمان میشه باور کرد  نه با حرف سبطی ...و امثالهم


شما اون موقع نبودی من یادمه یکی اومد تو انجمن گفت سبطی گفته قراره تاثیر قطعی بشه اخبارو نگاه کردم دیدم خبری نیست پیش خودم گفتم این یارو دروغ گوئه
فرداش که دوشنبه بود روزنامه خبر تاثیر قطعی رو زد
من قبولش دارم و اینکه ادم دروغگویی نیست
برعکس اون امرایی

----------


## CIAHAT

خدایی شد یکبار خدایی ضدحال نزنه
آخه چه خارش مزمنی داشتید که کتابارو عوض کردید ؟! قدمی اگه تو این کشور برداشته میشه پشتت میلیاردهاتومن بیت‌المال و حق‌الناس خورده میشه. امیدوارم کتاب دینی‌تون لاقل درست باشه و عدل خدا شاملتون بشه

----------


## reza2018

> خدایی شد یکبار خدایی ضدحال نزنه
> آخه چه خارش مزمنی داشتید که کتابارو عوض کردید ؟! قدمی اگه تو این کشور برداشته میشه پشتت میلیاردهاتومن بیت‌المال و حق‌الناس خورده میشه. امیدوارم کتاب دینی‌تون لاقل درست باشه و عدل خدا شاملتون بشه


عوض کردن کتابا مربوط به وزارت آموزش و پرورش هست نه ربطی به وزارت علوم داره،نه سازمان سنجش و خدایی.

----------


## saj8jad

> در اون مورد سجاد جون انصفا به سایز صفحه زیست 2 و پیش نگاه کن همه کوتاهن اما زیست نظام جدید همه اندازه زیست 1 ما هستن
> من کتاباشونو دیدم نمیشه گفت ابدا از مال ما اسون تره یکم حجمش کمتره اگه پیش 2 ما + ژنتیک حذف کنن همون مباحثه اما دقیق تر و با جزئیات بیشتر فقط شکلاش دو برابر ماست با کلی نکته بیشتر


دوست عزیز همه اینا رو من خودمم میدونم و با استناد به بررسی دقیق کتاب هاشون اون حرف ها رو زدم و باز هم موکداً دیدگاه خودم رو تکرار میکنم که زیست نظام جدید ساده تر و آبکی تر از زیست نظام قدیم هستش

----------


## hamed_habibi

توروخدا انقد  حرف بیخود نزنید دقیقا جوگیری های 4سال قبل خودمو این کنکور ی های امسال دارن  4تا تست اینور اونور شده  چی شده مگه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

اولا هیچ کجا منابع مشترک مشخص نشده بود و نگفتن چه صفحات و فصل هایی مشترک هستن
دوما سازمان سنجش به دلیل اینکه بچه های نظام قدیم اعتراض گذاشتن و تبدیلش کردن به دو کنکور ، لجبازی کرد و واس کنکور 99 هم لجبازی میکنه و حق اختیار به احتمال زیاد نمیده تا عقده اشرو سر نظام قدیم خالی کنه

----------


## u30f

تعداد شرکت کننده های دختر تقریبا 2 برابر پسراست . این تو قبولی پسرها تاثیری داره آیا ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohammad1397

> من خودم خیلی رو مبحث نور و اینه وقت گذاشتم اخرهم فقط از عدسی سوال اومد حالا این بیشرفیه سنجش رو میرسونه که چون نظام جدید اینه نداره نمیخوابم از اینه سوال بدیم یا از پیش ۲ که هر سال ۲۰ درصد کنکور بود ما باید یک کمپین درست تشکیل بدیم حداقل این بی ... موسی سنجش رو جار بزنیم که چرا مباحث ما رو به نفع نظام جدید حذف میکنند با اینکه تعداد ما هم بیشتره


مهم ترین چیز یک کمپین ادمین های کارکشته و عاقله نه یکی مثل اون عماری یا ادمین های شیرین عقل کمپین تعویق کنکور که هدفشون بیشتر کوبوندن و تحقیر سنجش بود نه تعویق که در اینصورت نه تنها مشکلی حل نمیکنه بلکه حادتر میکنه سنجش هیچ وقت زیربار حرف زور نمیره

----------


## meysam98

> تعداد شرکت کننده های دختر تقریبا 2 برابر پسراست . این تو قبولی پسرها تاثیری داره آیا ؟


تا 96 صندلی ها بین دو جنسیت تقسیم میشد
اگه 100 تا صندلی بود 50 تا دختر 50 تا پسر
که در 97 این قانون برداشته شد

----------


## mohammad1397

> اولا هیچ کجا منابع مشترک مشخص نشده بود و نگفتن چه صفحات و فصل هایی مشترک هستن
> دوما سازمان سنجش به دلیل اینکه بچه های نظام قدیم اعتراض گذاشتن و تبدیلش کردن به دو کنکور ، لجبازی کرد و واس کنکور 99 هم لجبازی میکنه و حق اختیار به احتمال زیاد نمیده تا عقده اشرو سر نظام قدیم خالی کنه


طرح دو نوع سوال به این شکل یعنی با تراز مشترک بدون همسانسازی ترازها زحمت کمی برای سنجش داره پس دلیل نمیشه لج کرده باشه ناسلامتی بانک سوال داره و هر سال هم برای داخل و خارج دو نوع سوال میداد اگه هم براش سخت بود میگفت و چن تا دلیل فنی هم پیدا میکرد .... نه اینکه خیلی شیک و مجلسی با درخواست کم جلسه خلق الساعه بذارن و تصویب کنن که ما به درخواستتون عمل کردیم بچه های گل !!!

----------


## meysam98

نُکته قابل توجهی که در ارسال های بعضی از کاربران دیده میشه
اینه که بعضی از دوستان نظام قدیمی که کنکور امسال رو خوب دادن تاکید میکنن که اینا همش حاشیه س و همه چی اوکی بوده و تراز مشترکم بدن مشکلی خیلی حادی بوجود نمیاد.
چرا؟چون ما خوب زدیم

دوست عزیز یخورده به منافع جمعی هم فکر کن
همه که شُما نیستند.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> طرح دو نوع سوال به این شکل یعنی با تراز مشترک بدون همسانسازی ترازها زحمت کمی برای سنجش داره پس دلیل نمیشه لج کرده باشه ناسلامتی بانک سوال داره و هر سال هم برای داخل و خارج دو نوع سوال میداد اگه هم براش سخت بود میگفت و چن تا دلیل فنی هم پیدا میکرد .... نه اینکه خیلی شیک و مجلسی با درخواست کم جلسه خلق الساعه بذارن و تصویب کنن که ما به درخواستتون عمل کردیم بچه های گل !!!


ربطی به تراز مشترک نداشت حرف من ، بودجه بندی های نظام قدیم دیگه هیچ بدردی تو کنکور 98 نمیخورد ، خیلیا که مثلا روی 11 سوال شیمی دوم دبیرستان حساب کرده بودن ، با 5 تا سوال بیشتر برخورد نکردن ، فصل های زیست شناسی ک هرساله ازش خیلی سوال میومد امسال یا اصلا سوال نیومده بود یا اینکه نهایت یک یا دوتا بود و سازمان سنجش هم هیچ لیست و جدولی نداده بود که داخلش نوشته باشه فلان قسمت ها و فلان فصل ها از فلان کتاب داخل نظام جدید وجود نداره ، پس با اینکه تراز هم یکسان بود ، سازمان سنجش وظیفه داشت از فصل هایی ک همیشه سوال میومده سوال بده ولی سطحشون جوری باشه که بشه تراز یکسان گرفت نه اینکه یهو داوطلب نظام قدیم بره سر جلسه ببینه از 30 تا فصل زیست فقط از 15 تاش سوال اومده یا از 12 تا فصل شیمی 5 تا فصلش اصلا سوال نیمده یا خیلی مشکلات دیگه . وقتی بودجه بندی حذف بشه یعنی نظام قدیم مجبور هست از مقدمه ی خمه کتاباش شروع بکنه و درس بخوانه تا پایان تمام کتاباش و با حجم کتاب های نظام قدیم و زیاد بودن مطالب ، این یعنی ضرر.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نُکته قابل توجهی که در ارسال های بعضی از کاربران دیده میشه
> اینه که بعضی از دوستان نظام قدیمی که کنکور امسال رو خوب دادن تاکید میکنن که اینا همش حاشیه س و همه چی اوکی بوده و تراز مشترکم بدن مشکلی خیلی حادی بوجود نمیاد.
> چرا؟چون ما خوب زدیم
> 
> دوست عزیز یخورده به منافع جمعی هم فکر کن
> همه که شُما نیستند.


نتایج کنکور که اومد مشخص میشه همون نظام قدیم ها هم خوب ندادن ، چون مثلا طرف پارسال 20 درصد درس دینی رو زده امسال 50 درصد زده فکر کرده خوب داده ، دیگه درجریان نیست که نظام جدید ها درس دینی رو بالای 80 زدن ! (دینی صرفا فقط مثال بود ، دروس دیگه هم همینطور بود)

----------


## arshaa

> طرح دو نوع سوال به این شکل یعنی با تراز مشترک بدون همسانسازی ترازها زحمت کمی برای سنجش داره پس دلیل نمیشه لج کرده باشه ناسلامتی بانک سوال داره و هر سال هم برای داخل و خارج دو نوع سوال میداد اگه هم براش سخت بود میگفت و چن تا دلیل فنی هم پیدا میکرد .... نه اینکه خیلی شیک و مجلسی با درخواست کم جلسه خلق الساعه بذارن و تصویب کنن که ما به درخواستتون عمل کردیم بچه های گل !!!


این برای بار هزارم
الکی یه چیزیو مطرح نکنید
به جز ریاضی فیزیک کنکور چیز مشترکی نداشت
پس تراز مشترکیم نداره
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad1397

> نُکته قابل توجهی که در ارسال های بعضی از کاربران دیده میشه
> اینه که بعضی از دوستان نظام قدیمی که کنکور امسال رو خوب دادن تاکید میکنن که اینا همش حاشیه س و همه چی اوکی بوده و تراز مشترکم بدن مشکلی خیلی حادی بوجود نمیاد.
> چرا؟چون ما خوب زدیم
> 
> دوست عزیز یخورده به منافع جمعی هم فکر کن
> همه که شُما نیستند.


  خیلی از کسایی که بالا زدن هم اعتراض دارن ولی فعلا منتظر نتایج هستن نکته تلخ اینکه سال قبل هم درصدا بهم ریخت و خیلی از نظام قدیمای سطح بالا به امید 98 دوباره پشت موندن  امسال احتمالا بدتر بشه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_نزدیک ۴ روز از کنکور گذشته و شما دارید درباره نتایج حرف میزنید ....
یه کم زندگی هم بد نی...

دهه مرداد همه چی معلوم میشه ولی خوب این باعث نمیشه تابستون کوفت کنم تو خودم که اینکه قراره چی بشه..._

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دلم واسه سیل زده ها میسوزه 
بیچاره ها نه تعویق که حقه شونه رو گرفتن 
نه کنکور درست و حسابی ..._

----------


## bbehzad

کلا نظام قدیما یه راه دارن واسه سال بعد.انقدر خوب بخونن همه درسا بالای 70 بزنن همین.بقیش علافیه.سال دیگه یهو دیدید نظام قدیم اسون تر شد.ریاضی فیزیکم پیشرفته تر از جدیدا میخونید خب.تو که تست کاربرد نظام قدیمو میزنی تست نظام جدید پشمک میشه.زیست و شیمی هم که دیگه انقدر نمیتونن مشترک بدن.

----------


## Sanaz18

> توروخدا انقد  حرف بیخود نزنید دقیقا جوگیری های 4سال قبل خودمو این کنکور ی های امسال دارن  4تا تست اینور اونور شده  چی شده مگه


شما اگه جوگیر بودی به کسی مربوط نیست نمیخاد برا بقیه تعیین تکلیف کنی اگ موافق نیستی وارد گپ نشو

----------


## A.H.D

نمیدونم درسته یا نه،میگن کتاب یازدهما عوض شده،اینجوری دوازدهمایی که امسال کنکور داشتن کمی تا قسمتی حال ما نظام قدیما را می فهمن

----------


## bbehzad

باباجان برید سوالاتو ببنید به نفع نظام جدید بوده اما واسه نظام قدیم قابل حل.

----------


## Saturn8

> دو ماه پیش این پیشنهادو دادم
> اینم تایپکش حذف شدن مباحث غیر مشترک دو نظام در کنکور 99
> 
> یکی خودش رو جر داد آی من انتگرالم خوبه 
> و یعنی چی غیر مشترکا حذف شه
> یکی گفت اینا همش *حاشیه س
> 
> *یکی هم میگفت من فقط آنلاین شدم که بگم خیلی خندیدم
> الانم که میگم ایهاالناس من بررسی کردم 99 با قدیم سرتونو میبرن
> ...



مطمعن باش همیشه نظام جدیدا برندن اینو من نمیگم فقط فیزیک دو نظام مقایسه بشه خودتون می فهمین یکی از دوستام اونقدر حرکت و دینامیک خوند مرد اما دیدیم سوالاش چقدر مسخره وسطحی بودن واقعا اینکه بری داخل یه کنکور ودایم فکر کنی که الان این سوال تو کتاب ما هست یا نه خیلی کار سختیه و سنجش هم خیلی ناجوانمردانه با اینده ی نظام قدیما بازی میکنه من همه ی درصدام عالیه بجز فیزیک و ریاضی و امسال به احتمال زیاد میرم اما اگه رتبم خوب نشد صد در صد نظام جدید امتحان میدم و دیگه هر تستو می بینم دلشوره ندارم که تمرین کتاب درسی نظام جدیدا نباشه واقعا کتابای نظام جدید واسه من که خیلی خوب بودن بقیه رو نمیدونم اون اسم های عجیب داخل زیست هم که سنجش اسم انگلیسیشو داخل پرانتز تو کنکور میده این چیزی نیست که واسه همه خوب باشه ولی من بررسی کردم که نظام جدید برای من خوبه خصوصا فیزیک و زیستش!!!

----------


## reza2018

> ربطی به تراز مشترک نداشت حرف من ، بودجه بندی های نظام قدیم دیگه هیچ بدردی تو کنکور 98 نمیخورد ، خیلیا که مثلا روی 11 سوال شیمی دوم دبیرستان حساب کرده بودن ، با 5 تا سوال بیشتر برخورد نکردن ، فصل های زیست شناسی ک هرساله ازش خیلی سوال میومد امسال یا اصلا سوال نیومده بود یا اینکه نهایت یک یا دوتا بود و سازمان سنجش هم هیچ لیست و جدولی نداده بود که داخلش نوشته باشه فلان قسمت ها و فلان فصل ها از فلان کتاب داخل نظام جدید وجود نداره ، پس با اینکه تراز هم یکسان بود ، سازمان سنجش وظیفه داشت از فصل هایی ک همیشه سوال میومده سوال بده ولی سطحشون جوری باشه که بشه تراز یکسان گرفت نه اینکه یهو داوطلب نظام قدیم بره سر جلسه ببینه از 30 تا فصل زیست فقط از 15 تاش سوال اومده یا از 12 تا فصل شیمی 5 تا فصلش اصلا سوال نیمده یا خیلی مشکلات دیگه . وقتی بودجه بندی حذف بشه یعنی نظام قدیم مجبور هست از مقدمه ی خمه کتاباش شروع بکنه و درس بخوانه تا پایان تمام کتاباش و با حجم کتاب های نظام قدیم و زیاد بودن مطالب ، این یعنی ضرر.


درست سوالای مشترک به نفع نظام جدید بود ولی دیگه نه اینقدر که میگی،امسال 10 سوال از شیمی دوم اومده بود،دقیقا 10 سوال اول شیمی.مشخص اصلا سر جلسه نرفتی،از همه ی فصل های شیمی سوال اومده بود،زیست هم بودجه بندی تفاوت قابل توجهی با سال های قبل نداشت.

----------


## Sanaz18

> درست سوالای مشترک به نفع نظام جدید بود ولی دیگه نه اینقدر که میگی،امسال 10 سوال از شیمی دوم اومده بود،دقیقا 10 سوال اول شیمی.مشخص اصلا سر جلسه نرفتی،از همه ی فصل های شیمی سوال اومده بود،زیست هم بودجه بندی تفاوت قابل توجهی با سال های قبل نداشت.


یعنی شما الان میگی ظلمی در حق نظام قدیم نشده؟
بذار از تمرینا کتاب ما سوال ریاضی میدادن بجا نظام جدیدا ببینم الان چ میکردن همه دبیرا و مدرسا

----------


## A.H.D

وقتی فهمیدم سبطی گفته تراز جدا میدن خیالم راحت شد،هامون سبطی از کله گنده ها ی کنکوره،به حرفش اعتماد کنید

----------


## Sanaz18

> وقتی فهمیدم سبطی گفته تراز جدا میدن خیالم راحت شد،هامون سبطی از کله گنده ها ی کنکوره،به حرفش اعتماد کنید


تو تعویق کنکورم گفت دوهفته میدن و با سنجش حرف زدم
همون روز خدایی گفت یک روزم تعویق نمیدیم
سبطی اصلا به سنجش اعتراض نمیکنه

----------


## Sanaz18

> باباجان برید سوالاتو ببنید به نفع نظام جدید بوده اما واسه نظام قدیم قابل حل.


بله قابل حل
ولی کی و کجا؟تو خونه با ی بالشت  و زیر کولر یا سرجلسه بعد ی عمومی و واکردن دفترچه و شروع با مثلثات و قایق و هندسه

----------


## mohammad1397

یک مسئله مهم دیگه اینه که سنجش درسته برای کنکور 99 الزامی نداشت که دو نوع سوال بده ولی برای کنکور 98 چون نظام اموزشی قدیم همچنان خروجی داشت و چند هزار نفر تازه همین خرداد فارغ شدن وظیفش بود که دو نوع سوال بده و عدالت تا حد ممکن رعایت کن حالا یا تو ترازدهی یا نوع سوالات حالا خداکنه ترازگیری عادلانه و طبق همون فرمول پیچیده !!!!! باشه ولی بنظرم با توجه به مصاحبه های مختلف و سیستم اطلاع رسانی سنجش و تاکید زیاد مسئولین سنجش قبل کنکور به برقراری عدالت در نوع سوالات خیلی این احتمال ضعیفه

----------


## meysam98

> تو تعویق کنکورم گفت دوهفته میدن و با سنجش حرف زدم
> همون روز خدایی گفت یک روزم تعویق نمیدیم
> سبطی اصلا به سنجش اعتراض نمیکنه


تو حق انتخابم یه عکس گل گذاشت تو اینتساش گفت
همه چی رو اوکی کردم امروز حق انتخاب میدن

هه

----------


## Sanaz18

> تو حق انتخابم یه عکس گل گذاشت تو اینتساش گفت
> همه چی رو اوکی کردم امروز حق انتخاب میدن
> 
> هه


حق انتخاب وظیفه سنجش که بده 
اینقدر ملت توسری خوری شدیم که برای ی حق بدیهی داریم التماس میکنیم
هرداوطلبی حق داره نوع ازمونش خودش انتخاب کنه که الان این بحثا پیش نیاد

----------


## reza2018

> یعنی شما الان میگی ظلمی در حق نظام قدیم نشده؟
> بذار از تمرینا کتاب ما سوال ریاضی میدادن بجا نظام جدیدا ببینم الان چ میکردن همه دبیرا و مدرسا


گفتم که سوالای مشترک بخصوص در ریاضی به نفع نظام جدید بود و در این مورد در حق نظام قدیم ظلم شده.
اما،ظلم اصلی زمانی اتفاق میفتاد که همه رو باهم تراز بندی می کردن که دیروز مشخص شد هر گروه جدا تراز بندی میشه.

----------


## Sanaz18

> گفتم که سوالای مشترک بخصوص در ریاضی به نفع نظام جدید بود و در این مورد در حق نظام قدیم ظلم شده.
> اما،ظلم اصلی زمانی اتفاق میفتاد که همه رو باهم تراز بندی می کردن که دیروز مشخص شد هر گروه جدا تراز بندی میشه.


مشخص نشده باور کن
اگر اصل بر تراز بندی بود چرا سوالا ما مثل جدیدا دادن
بترس از روزی که تراز بندی درکار نبوده باشه و همه این حرفا امید الکی باشه

----------


## Wonderland

بچه ها اعتراض به کلید سوالات  58-93-182 فقط تا 21 تیر وقت داره.بجنبید!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## reza2018

> مشخص نشده باور کن
> اگر اصل بر تراز بندی بود چرا سوالا ما مثل جدیدا دادن
> بترس از روزی که تراز بندی درکار نبوده باشه و همه این حرفا امید الکی باشه


ترس نداره ،وقتی تعدادی از سوالا فرق داره اصولا نمیشه همه رو باهم تراز بندی کرد.
درضمن،سبطی میگفت با واحد آزمون سازی سنجش تماس گرفته وبهش گفتن هر گروه جدا تراز بندی میشه.

----------


## mohammad1397

> ترس نداره ،وقتی تعدادی از سوالا فرق داره اصولا نمیشه همه رو باهم تراز بندی کرد.
> درضمن،سبطی میگفت با واحد آزمون سازی سنجش تماس گرفته وبهش گفتن هر گروه جدا تراز بندی میشه.


امیدواریم همین که میگن باشه چون ترازگیری جدا باشه دیگه نوع سوالات و ... اهمیتی نداره ولی اگه مشخص شد چنین چیزی نیست خداکنه باز ویس ندن که بچه های گل نگران نباشین و ... سال 99 هم که ماشالله چند ده هزار نظام جدید پشت کنکورن دیگه بالای 35 ساعت هفته ای مدرسه نمیرن

----------


## Ordijahannam

هعی هنوز دارین بحث میکنین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wonderland

این رشته سر دراز داره!! :Yahoo (4): 
به نظرم اگه نحوه ی تراز دهی و تطبیق دو نظام مثل شرکت تعاونی سنجش باشه به کسی ظلم نمیشه.کنکور دیگه از سنجش که راحت تر نبوده؟ok
با حرس دادن خودمون به کجا قراره برسیم؟ :Yahoo (3): 
امروز یه اعتراض یه صفحه ای  برای سنجش نوشتم بیشتر از این نمیشه کاری کرد!اگه میشه بگید بدونیم خب!!!! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> شما اگه جوگیر بودی به کسی مربوط نیست نمیخاد برا بقیه تعیین تکلیف کنی اگ موافق نیستی وارد گپ نشو


 :Yahoo (76): چی نوشتی باشه

----------


## SARA_J

اوووووف چقدررررجو انجمن این روزامتشنج شده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Ordijahannam

> اوووووف چقدررررجو انجمن این روزامتشنج شده


خوشبحال اونایی که میتونن جلو خودشونو بگیرن و وارد این جوها نمیشن.

----------


## mohammad1397

> خوشبحال اونایی که میتونن جلو خودشونو بگیرن و وارد این جوها نمیشن.


گاهی وقتا ضرر همونی میکنه که تو جو نیست ....ادامه دادن بازی ای که دو سر باخته وقت تلف کردنه امیدوارم زودتر همه چی شفاف بگن

----------


## meysam98

اونایی که امسال
نظام قدیم بودن و پیگیر تعویق و طرفدار استقلال بدجور خوردن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## CIAHAT

> عوض کردن کتابا مربوط به وزارت آموزش و پرورش هست نه ربطی به وزارت علوم داره،نه سازمان سنجش و خدایی.


بند بعدی بود جملم ربطی به خدایی نداره

----------


## Ordijahannam

> گاهی وقتا ضرر همونی میکنه که تو جو نیست ....ادامه دادن بازی ای که دو سر باخته وقت تلف کردنه امیدوارم زودتر همه چی شفاف بگن


اتفاقا اونی که تو جو نیس مهرماه میره روی صندلی دانشکده پزشکی میشینه :Yahoo (1): خیلی جالبه

----------


## arshaa

اقا یه مطلبی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
حق انتخاب بدن و حتی اگر تراز بندی هم جدا باشه من کنکور جدید میدم!!!!
عربی نظام قدیم=30 فصل
عربی نظام جدید =18 فصل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سه فصل اول سال سومو حذف کردن براشون
لعنتیییییییییییییییییی شما تواین یه سال چی میخوندید؟؟؟؟؟؟//
نه ناموسا 
بعد سازمان سنجش چطور روش شده واسه شما حذفیات اعلام کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟/
شما خودتون نظام حذفیاتید!!!!

----------


## mohammad1397

> اقا یه مطلبی 
> حق انتخاب بدن و حتی اگر تراز بندی هم جدا باشه من کنکور جدید میدم!!!!
> عربی نظام قدیم=30 فصل
> عربی نظام قدیم=18 فصل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> سه فصل اول سال سومو حذف کردن براشون
> لعنتیییییییییییییییییی شما تواین یه سال چی میخوندید؟؟؟؟؟؟//
> نه ناموسا 
> بعد سازمان سنجش چطور روش شده واسه شما حذفیات اعلام کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟/
> شما خودتون نظام حذفیاتید!!!!


حالا مثلا شما تازه کتابای جدید بررسی کردین؟؟ این چیزیه که همه میدونن و نظام جدیدایی که رقیب محسوب میشن همین کتابا از سال دوم تست زدن اومدن بالا

----------


## sis.b

خدایا کمک
یه نظام قدیمی باید کتابای خودشو بخونه که2برابر کتابای نظام جدیده.بعد تمرینا و سوالای نظام جدیدو هم کار کنه.این یعنی انگار3بار حجم کتابای نظام جدیدو خونده :Yahoo (13): 
خدایا خودت به داد بچه ها برس.همه اونایی که تلاش کردن و به جایی نرسیدن :Yahoo (12): 




چه حرکتی میتونیم انجام بدیم واسه اینکه لاقل جدا از هم تراز بندی بشه؟کمپین؟؟؟چی؟
یا حداقل واسه سال اینده از نظام قدیم مثل سالای قبل کنکور بگیرن؟؟؟
ظلمه واقعا

----------


## mohammad1397

> خدایا کمک
> یه نظام قدیمی باید کتابای خودشو بخونه که2برابر کتابای نظام قدیمه.بعد تمرینا و سوالای نظام جدیدو هم کار کنه.این یعنی انگار3بار حجم کتابای نظام جدیدو خونده
> خدایا خودت به داد بچه ها برس.همه اونایی که تلاش کردن و به جایی نرسیدن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> چه حرکتی میتونیم انجام بدیم واسه اینکه لاقل جدا از هم تراز بندی بشه؟کمپین؟؟؟چی؟
> یا حداقل واسه سال اینده از نظام قدیم مثل سالای قبل کنکور بگیرن؟؟؟
> ظلمه واقعا


فعلا امید اکثر قدیما به تراز جداست اگه جدا تراز ندن کنکوری های 98 قدیم که ضرر کردن برای 99 هم اگه غیر مشترکا حذف نکنن از98 ضررش بیشتره

----------


## erfan1st

* به نظرتون دارو دولتی قبول میشم؟؟؟

نظام قدیم

زیست 79 / شیمی 62 / فیزیک 62 / ریاضی35 ... ادبیات 67/عربی67/دینی 65 /زبان 84*

----------


## arshaa

> * به نظرتون دارو دولتی قبول میشم؟؟؟
> 
> نظام قدیم
> 
> زیست 79 / شیمی 62 / فیزیک 62 / ریاضی35 ... ادبیات 67/عربی67/دینی 65 /زبان 84*


اگه تراز بندی جدا باشه
اره تیپ یکم قبول میشی

----------


## Mohamad_R

نظام جدیدی ها از خواب بلند شید . 

سنجش ایا به مصوبه اموزش پرورش عمل کرد تو کنکور 98؟

کتاب درسی غربی دهم/ یازدهم/دوازدهم : هر گونه پرسش از تعریب در ازمون های ورودی دانشگاه امتحانات و ازمون های علمی ممنوع میباشد. 

و همچنین تست های بدون اعراب در کتاب درسی ذکر شده که اینگونه سوال کلا ممنوع هست چون طی 6 سال اموزش عربی توسط دانش اموز اصلا تمرینی در این مورد صورت نگرفته


اما شما دفترچه عمومی رو دانلود کن ببین این مصوبات عملی شده؟

----------


## Nima_lovee

یادش بخیر یک آزمون قلم چی ریاضیش فقط مبحث انتگرال بود... :Yahoo (65): 
دو سه تا آزمون اول فیزیک پایه نورهندسی و شکست نور بود... :Yahoo (65): 
امیدوارم اینارو سنجش فراموش نکنه

----------


## sis.b

بچه ها توروخدا اعتراض کنید
اینجوری نمیشه که.اول که گفتن فقط همین امساله کنکور نظام قدیم و از سال99فقط یک کنکور داریم
خیلی از بچه ها رو همین حرف سنجش حساب باز کردن و رفتن کتابای نظام جدیدو خریدن که واسه99بخونن
باز یهوسنجش اعلام کرد که چون ملت اعتراض کردن باشه سال 99نظام قدیمو هم میگیریم.ولی حق انتخاب ندارینا هر کسی تو نظام خودش!!!
یه عده اونجا نابود شدن
کنکور98 اومد بچه ها به امید قبولی تو رشته مورد نظرشون(پزشکی.دندون.دارو....)چ  یزی که چند سال واسش زحمت کشیدن
که یهو تو کنکور با یسری سوال جالب مواجه شدن! :Yahoo (21): 
و دیدن بودجه بندیای ریاضی فیزیکم به هم خورده  :Yahoo (13): 
کسایی که یه سری مباحثو حذف کرده بودن یا بهشون امید داشتن اونجا نابود شدن :Yahoo (12): 
بعد از کنکور درصدای درخشان نظام جدیدیا دراومد :Yahoo (13): 
حتی کسایی که از نظر درسی داااغون بودن الان رو پزشکی و دارو حساب باز میکنن :Yahoo (21): 
بعدشم گفتیم تراز بندی جدا گفتن نه همه با هم تراز بندی میشن :Yahoo (21): 
یه عده اینجا نابود شدن
بعدشم برای توجیه خودشون اومدن گفتن عه خب شما باید سرفصلا و تمرینای نظام جدیدو هم کار کنید مگه نمیدونستین؟تقصیر خودتونه :Yahoo (31): 





بچه ها بیاین اعتراض کنیم وقتی میگن کنکور نظام قدیم یعنی همهههههه چیش نظام قدیم.سوالا و سرفصلا.از مباحث غیر مشترکم باید سوال بدن نه که حذفش کنن چون جدیدیا ندارن :Yahoo (21): 
بعدشم جدا تراز بندی بشه عییییین کنکورای سالای پیش.
ما کلی هزینه کردیم کتاب گرفتیم دی وی دی گرفتیم قلم چی ثبت نام کردیم حتی اگه حق انتخابم بدن خیلی ها ضرر میکنن چون با این هزینه هایی که کردن نمیتونن دوباره برن منابع نظام جدیدو بخرن و ازمون نظام جدید ثبت نام کنن!!!
سنجش هرلحظه نظرش عوض میشه کسی که این وسط ضرر میکنه فقط نظام قدیمان.ما سال ها کتابای نظام قدیمو خوندیم به این راحتی نمیشه با نظام جدید جایگزینش کرد!ما حق داریم تو نظامی که درس خوندیم کنکور بدیم اونم کاملا عادلانه!
فقط از سنجش بخواین کنکورو عادلانه مثل سال های گذشته برگذار کنن!!!(+حق انتخاب برای کسایی که با اعتماد به حرف سنجش برای99نظام جدیدو خوندن)

----------


## Mariyana

> بچه ها توروخدا اعتراض کنید
> اینجوری نمیشه که.اول که گفتن فقط همین امساله کنکور نظام قدیم و از سال99فقط یک کنکور داریم
> خیلی از بچه ها رو همین حرف سنجش حساب باز کردن و رفتن کتابای نظام جدیدو خریدن که واسه99بخونن
> باز یهوسنجش اعلام کرد که چون ملت اعتراض کردن باشه سال 99نظام قدیمو هم میگیریم.ولی حق انتخاب ندارینا هر کسی تو نظام خودش!!!
> یه عده اونجا نابود شدن
> کنکور98 اومد بچه ها به امید قبولی تو رشته مورد نظرشون(پزشکی.دندون.دارو....)چ  یزی که چند سال واسش زحمت کشیدن
> که یهو تو کنکور با یسری سوال جالب مواجه شدن!
> و دیدن بودجه بندیای ریاضی فیزیکم به هم خورده 
> کسایی که یه سری مباحثو حذف کرده بودن یا بهشون امید داشتن اونجا نابود شدن
> ...


اگه قراره 2 کنکور باشه عدالت اینه سنجسش مصوبه بده فقط از مباحث مشترک سوال بیاد اینجوری کلی حذفیات هست قدیما وقت دارن تمارین کتاب درسی و... جدیدم چک کنن
نه اینکه مجبور شن کل کتابو بخونن ایا سوال بیاد یا نه

----------


## sis.b

> اگه قراره 2 کنکور باشه عدالت اینه سنجسش مصوبه بده فقط از مباحث مشترک سوال بیاد اینجوری کلی حذفیات هست قدیما وقت دارن تمارین کتاب درسی و... جدیدم چک کنن
> نه اینکه مجبور شن کل کتابو بخونن ایا سوال بیاد یا نه


اگر بخواد فقط از مباحث مشترک سوال بده درسته باید مباحث اضافه مارو حذف کنن
ولی به نظر من بهتر اینه که حذف نداشته باشیم از سوالای نظام جدیدم ندن.اینطوری کلی مبحث اسون هست که بشه بهشون تکیه کرد.مث نور و فیزیک پیش2 و غیره

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها توروخدا اعتراض کنید
> اینجوری نمیشه که.اول که گفتن فقط همین امساله کنکور نظام قدیم و از سال99فقط یک کنکور داریم
> خیلی از بچه ها رو همین حرف سنجش حساب باز کردن و رفتن کتابای نظام جدیدو خریدن که واسه99بخونن
> باز یهوسنجش اعلام کرد که چون ملت اعتراض کردن باشه سال 99نظام قدیمو هم میگیریم.ولی حق انتخاب ندارینا هر کسی تو نظام خودش!!!
> یه عده اونجا نابود شدن
> کنکور98 اومد بچه ها به امید قبولی تو رشته مورد نظرشون(پزشکی.دندون.دارو....)چ  یزی که چند سال واسش زحمت کشیدن
> که یهو تو کنکور با یسری سوال جالب مواجه شدن!
> و دیدن بودجه بندیای ریاضی فیزیکم به هم خورده 
> کسایی که یه سری مباحثو حذف کرده بودن یا بهشون امید داشتن اونجا نابود شدن
> ...


اینجا = نابودی
به قول یکی از بچه ها، تامام

----------


## zaaaahra

> بچه ها توروخدا اعتراض کنید
> اینجوری نمیشه که.اول که گفتن فقط همین امساله کنکور نظام قدیم و از سال99فقط یک کنکور داریم
> خیلی از بچه ها رو همین حرف سنجش حساب باز کردن و رفتن کتابای نظام جدیدو خریدن که واسه99بخونن
> باز یهوسنجش اعلام کرد که چون ملت اعتراض کردن باشه سال 99نظام قدیمو هم میگیریم.ولی حق انتخاب ندارینا هر کسی تو نظام خودش!!!
> یه عده اونجا نابود شدن
> کنکور98 اومد بچه ها به امید قبولی تو رشته مورد نظرشون(پزشکی.دندون.دارو....)چ  یزی که چند سال واسش زحمت کشیدن
> که یهو تو کنکور با یسری سوال جالب مواجه شدن!
> و دیدن بودجه بندیای ریاضی فیزیکم به هم خورده 
> کسایی که یه سری مباحثو حذف کرده بودن یا بهشون امید داشتن اونجا نابود شدن
> ...


چقدرم که اعتراضات به پشمکشونه

----------


## saarland

دوستان منابع مشترکی که ایشون گفتن مشخص شده ،از کجا میشه پیدا کرد که کدوم کتابا هستن ؟

----------


## Mariyana

> اگر بخواد فقط از مباحث مشترک سوال بده درسته باید مباحث اضافه مارو حذف کننولی به نظر من بهتر اینه که حذف نداشته باشیم از سوالای نظام جدیدم ندن.اینطوری کلی مبحث اسون هست که بشه بهشون تکیه کرد.مث نور و فیزیک پیش2 و غیره


میفهمم چی میگی ولی سنجش چون تراز جداگونه نمیده میخواد اکثریت سوالات شبیه هم باشه پس احتمال تکرار این مسئله 99 هم زیادهاز طرفی اگه سنجش به صورت رسمی اعلام کنی از هر درسی فقط مشترکات بخونید همین زیست چقدر حذفیات داره یا فیزیک و ریاضی؟شاید چند مسئله اسون بره ولی عوضش فقط بیشتر برای تسلط رو مونده ها داریم+مطالعه تمارین کتب جدید زیستم که حذفیاتش زیاده(چک نکردم بدونم چیاست) و همینطور بقیه درس ها

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان منابع مشترکی که ایشون گفتن مشخص شده ،از کجا میشه پیدا کرد که کدوم کتابا هستن ؟


هیچ اطلاعیه و جدول و ... که برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم منابع، مباحث و سرفصل های مشترک رو مشخص کرده باشه به هیچ وجه وجود خارجی نداره
این حرف خدایی بی خدا، صرفا برای فرار از پاسخگویی به داوطلبان در نتیجه افتضاح علنی طراحان سازمان سنجش در مقابل اعتراضات احتمالی داوطلبان کنکور سراسری 98 هستش

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان منابع مشترکی که ایشون گفتن مشخص شده ،از کجا میشه پیدا کرد که کدوم کتابا هستن ؟


اینطور که من استنباط کردم احتمالا منظورش منابع نظام جدیده !!! چون درسای ریاضی فیزیک که اونا فقط حذفیات داشتن وقتی میگن قدیما برن منایع مشترک پیدا کنن باید لیست حذفیات نظام قدیم همین تابستون مشخص کنن و مباحث زیادی حذف کنن اون وقت حرف این مستر خدایی درسته که جز با فشار داوطلبای نظام قدیم این کار انجام نمیشه

----------


## mohammad1397

همچنین باید امیدوار بود که چند روز قبل نتایج اولیه  جلسه تشکیل ندن بگن تاثیر قطعیه !!! که در اونصورت داوطلبای نظام قدیم به کل فراموش میشن و صدای اعتراضشون هم به هیچ جا نمیرسه ازین بازیا بعید نیست دربیارن و از تاکتیک به مرگ بگیر تا به تب راضی شن استفاده کنن

----------


## sis.b

> میفهمم چی میگی ولی سنجش چون تراز جداگونه نمیده میخواد اکثریت سوالات شبیه هم باشه پس احتمال تکرار این مسئله 99 هم زیادهاز طرفی اگه سنجش به صورت رسمی اعلام کنی از هر درسی فقط مشترکات بخونید همین زیست چقدر حذفیات داره یا فیزیک و ریاضی؟شاید چند مسئله اسون بره ولی عوضش فقط بیشتر برای تسلط رو مونده ها داریم+مطالعه تمارین کتب جدید زیستم که حذفیاتش زیاده(چک نکردم بدونم چیاست) و همینطور بقیه درس ها


خب حرف شما هم درسته موافقم....ولی خدایی تمرینای کتابای نظام جدید نه دیگهههه من نمیکشم :Yahoo (19): 
اگه غیرمشترکای کتابای مارو حذف کنن حجم درسا نصف میشه :Yahoo (21): خواهش اینکارو انجام بدن دیگه من طاقت ندارم :Yahoo (19): 
از دیشب هی به این فکر میکنم اگه امسالم نشه که قبول شیم یه سال دیگه هم باید بمونممم؟؟؟یا حضرت عبااااااس :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (12): 



بچه ها چیا رو بخونیم تا وقتی چیزی مشخص نشده که ضرر نکنیم؟؟؟الان من کجاهای کتابمو بخونم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اینطور که من استنباط کردم احتمالا منظورش منابع نظام جدیده !!! چون درسای ریاضی فیزیک که اونا فقط حذفیات داشتن وقتی میگن قدیما برن منایع مشترک پیدا کنن باید لیست حذفیات نظام قدیم همین تابستون مشخص کنن و مباحث زیادی حذف کنن اون وقت حرف این مستر خدایی درسته که جز با فشار داوطلبای نظام قدیم این کار انجام نمیشه





> همچنین باید امیدوار بود که چند روز قبل نتایج اولیه  جلسه تشکیل ندن بگن تاثیر قطعیه !!! که در اونصورت داوطلبای نظام قدیم به کل فراموش میشن و صدای اعتراضشون هم به هیچ جا نمیرسه ازین بازیا بعید نیست دربیارن و از تاکتیک به مرگ بگیر تا به تب راضی شن استفاده کنن


ببین عزیز بچه ها هیچ وقت کنار هم نیستن و  نبودن تا هر وقت ظلم و بی عدالتی در هر زمینه ای که بود با جدیت کنار هم  باشند و از هم حمایت کنن، این مشکل اصلی مردم ماست
همیشه یادگرفتن در  مقابل هم باشند و بایستند
اون عده ای که شرایط به نفعشونه میگن خدا رو شکر گور  بابای بقیه
اون عده ای هم که شرایط به ضررشونه میافتن دنبال اعتراض و چون  همه یک دست و با هم نیستند به راحتی سرکوب میشن و اعتراضاتشون به هیچ جایی نمیرسه
*بچه ها باید یاد بگیرن در همه حال از هم نوع خودشون حمایت کنن و دنبال حق و عدالت باشند*
بچه ها باید یاد بگیرن به منافع جمعی فکر کنند و نه منافع شخصی ، در غیر اینصورت تا جایی که بشه در حقشون ظلم و بی عدالتی میشه

----------


## arshaa

اقا سنجش گفت تراز جدا نمیدیم.....

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا سنجش گفت تراز جدا نمیدیم.....


درود، کی گفت تراز جدا از هم نمیدن؟
پس سبطی چی میگفت دیروز؟!

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## sis.b

> اقا سنجش گفت تراز جدا نمیدیم.....


جملت با عکس پروفایلت کاملا همخونی داره :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

> جملت با عکس پروفایلت کاملا همخونی داره


الان چی شده دقیقا؟
سنجش گفته تراز جدا از هم نمیدم یعنی؟ کارشناس سنجش این رو گفته دقیقا؟
این حرف با گفته سبطی در تناقض هست که دیروز گفت با مسئول آزمون سازی سنجش تماس گرفته و گفته طبق فرمول پیچیده داوطلبان رو بدون اینکه بی عدالتی بشه ترازدهی میکنیم!

----------


## sis.b

> الان چی شده دقیقا؟
> سنجش گفته تراز جدا از هم نمیدم یعنی؟ کارشناس سنجش این رو گفته دقیقا؟
> این حرف با گفته سبطی در تناقض هست که دیروز گفت با مسئول آزمون سازی سنجش تماس گرفته و گفته طبق فرمول پیچیده داوطلبان رو بدون اینکه بی عدالتی بشه ترازدهی میکنیم!


نمدونم به خدا من در جریان نیستم.ولی فک کنم سبطی یه چیزی گفته دهن مارو ببنده فعلا :Yahoo (17): 
یه سوال.شما هم کنکوریین؟

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

دوستان من خودم نظام قدیمم 
ولی یه عده انگار از مهد کودک پاشدن اومدن اینجا کامنت بزارن
آخه عزیز تو قبولی کنکورای ده سال اخیرو نگاه کن
بالای ۹۵ درصد قبولیای این کنکورا دانش آموز بوده و شاید ۵ درصد از فارغ التحصیلا تونستن سه رشته ی تاپ تجربیو بیارن
خب مسلمه که سنجش به یه هم چین آماری استناد میکنه حتی اگه نیاد به صورت واضحه تو اطلاعیه هاش بگه (که قطعنم نمیگه)
بعد شما انتظار داری تراز جدا بدن و ۵۰ درصد از امار سه رشته ی تاپ در اختیار فارغ التحصیل باشه (نه اصلن تو بگیر ۳۰ درصد)
اینجوری باشه که احتمالن بیشتر فارغ التحصیلایی که پزشکی دندان دارو میارن با اون بچه ای که با سهمیه ۴۰ درصد یکی از این رشته ها رو آورده فرقی نداره
در نهایت اگه بخوان تراز جدا بدن شاید سهمیه فارغ التحصل ۵ درصد باشه که اونم قطعن به امثال کسایی مثل محمد احمدی(سال ۹۵) میرسه و حتی کسایی با میانگین ۸۰ تو درسای اختصاصیم اصلن شانسی واسه قبولی ندارن.

----------


## saj8jad

> نمدونم به خدا من در جریان نیستم.ولی فک کنم سبطی یه چیزی گفته دهن مارو ببنده فعلا
> یه سوال.شما هم کنکوریین؟


اجازه بدید از سنجش سوال کنم دوباره ببینم درباره نحوه ترازدهی چی میگه
بله

----------


## sis.b

> اجازه بدید از سنجش سوال کنم دوباره ببینم درباره نحوه ترازدهی چی میگه
> بله


سوال کنید :Yahoo (2): 
خداکنه یه جواب درست درمون بدن

----------


## arshaa

> درود، کی گفت تراز جدا از هم نمیدن؟
> پس سبطی چی میگفت دیروز؟!


سیستم پاسخگویی بهم گفت

----------


## saj8jad

> سوال کنید
> خداکنه یه جواب درست درمون بدن





> سیستم پاسخگویی بهم گفت


عزیزان دقایقی صبوری کنید
منتظر پاسخ سنجش هستم تا اسکرینش رو اینجا بفرستم

----------


## sis.b

> عزیزان دقایقی صبوری کنید
> منتظر پاسخ سنجش هستم تا اسکرینش رو اینجا بفرستم


یعنی به همین زودی جواب میده؟؟

----------


## amureza

> دوستان من خودم نظام قدیمم 
> ولی یه عده انگار از مهد کودک پاشدن اومدن اینجا کامنت بزارن
> آخه عزیز تو قبولی کنکورای ده سال اخیرو نگاه کن
> بالای ۹۵ درصد قبولیای این کنکورا دانش آموز بوده و شاید ۵ درصد از فارغ التحصیلا تونستن سه رشته ی تاپ تجربیو بیارن
> خب مسلمه که سنجش به یه هم چین آماری استناد میکنه حتی اگه نیاد به صورت واضحه تو اطلاعیه هاش بگه (که قطعنم نمیگه)
> بعد شما انتظار داری تراز جدا بدن و ۵۰ درصد از امار سه رشته ی تاپ در اختیار فارغ التحصیل باشه (نه اصلن تو بگیر ۳۰ درصد)
> اینجوری باشه که احتمالن بیشتر فارغ التحصیلایی که پزشکی دندان دارو میارن با اون بچه ای که با سهمیه ۴۰ درصد یکی از این رشته ها رو آورده فرقی نداره
> در نهایت اگه بخوان تراز جدا بدن شاید سهمیه فارغ التحصل ۵ درصد باشه که اونم قطعن به امثال کسایی مثل محمد احمدی(سال ۹۵) میرسه و حتی کسایی با میانگین ۸۰ تو درسای اختصاصیم اصلن شانسی واسه قبولی ندارن.


خیلی جاابه این امار از کجا اومده ما که تو دانشگاهیم هم چین چیزی نمیبینیم

----------


## amureza

ضمن این که منظور از تراز جدا نمیدن به احتمال زیاد اینه که در کارنامه ها تراز جدایی ثبت نمیشه نه این که دو گروه جدا تراز نمیشه

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی به همین زودی جواب میده؟؟



معمولا تو تایم اداری زود جواب میدن
ممکنه 5 دیقه دیگه جواب بدن ممکنه 1 ساعت دیگه، همس بستگی به تعداد درخواست های ارسالی داره که کی نوبتمون بشه
دیروز بعد از 20 دیقه کارشناس سنجش جواب داد
صبور باشید سوالم رو خیلی شفاف و واضح پرسیدم ببینم چی میگن

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان من خودم نظام قدیمم 
> ولی یه عده انگار از مهد کودک پاشدن اومدن اینجا کامنت بزارن
> آخه عزیز تو قبولی کنکورای ده سال اخیرو نگاه کن
> بالای ۹۵ درصد قبولیای این کنکورا دانش آموز بوده و شاید ۵ درصد از فارغ التحصیلا تونستن سه رشته ی تاپ تجربیو بیارن
> خب مسلمه که سنجش به یه هم چین آماری استناد میکنه حتی اگه نیاد به صورت واضحه تو اطلاعیه هاش بگه (که قطعنم نمیگه)
> بعد شما انتظار داری تراز جدا بدن و ۵۰ درصد از امار سه رشته ی تاپ در اختیار فارغ التحصیل باشه (نه اصلن تو بگیر ۳۰ درصد)
> اینجوری باشه که احتمالن بیشتر فارغ التحصیلایی که پزشکی دندان دارو میارن با اون بچه ای که با سهمیه ۴۰ درصد یکی از این رشته ها رو آورده فرقی نداره
> در نهایت اگه بخوان تراز جدا بدن شاید سهمیه فارغ التحصل ۵ درصد باشه که اونم قطعن به امثال کسایی مثل محمد احمدی(سال ۹۵) میرسه و حتی کسایی با میانگین ۸۰ تو درسای اختصاصیم اصلن شانسی واسه قبولی ندارن.


این امار 95 به 5 ظاهرا فقط شما دارین !!! هیچ جایی صحبت و مدرکی از نسبت قبولی ها تو سه رشته نیست

----------


## amureza

از بچه ها هر کس میتونه مقایسه کنه هر درس چقدر مشترک داشته 
به بهونه این که ریاضی و فیزیک سوالای مشترک زیاد میشه دلیل نمیشه تراز یکسانی داده بشه

----------


## amureza

> این امار 95 به 5 ظاهرا فقط شما دارین !!! هیچ جایی صحبت و مدرکی از نسبت قبولی ها تو سه رشته نیست


جالبه که تو دانشگاه ما تقریبا ۴۰ درصد بچه ها سال دوم یا سوم کنکورشون بوده نمیدونم این امار پنج به نود و پنج از کدوم موسسه در اومده

----------


## amureza

ضمن این که معنی تراز جدا سهمیه جدا نیست ، این دو تا معنی شون از زمین تا اسمون فرق داره

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

شما مگه رشتت چیه ؟
من در مورد سه رشته بالا حرف زدم
گیرم آمارم نگیریم که قطعن آمارو خود سنجش داره
اما کافیه برید به ۱۰۰ رتبه ی اول هر سال که تو قلم چی شرکت کردن یه نگاه بندازید شاید به زور به تعداد انگشتای یه دست از فارغ التحصیلا باشن
در کل منظور من این بود که هیچ شانسی برای جدا شدن تراز نیست.

----------


## saj8jad

همونطوری که قبلا هم عرض کردم ترازدهی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید با هم و یکسان صورت میگیرد
متأسفانه آشکار است که سازمان سنجش داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید رو با هم و بدون هیج تفاوتی ترازدهی میکند و نمره کل را استخراج میکند
عزیزان نظام قدیم اگر نسبت به این موضوع معترض نشید به نوعی قتل عام میشید همونطوری که قبلا هم مستندا دلایلش رو توضیح دادم

----------


## amureza

> شما مگه رشتت چیه ؟
> من در مورد سه رشته بالا حرف زدم
> گیرم آمارم نگیریم که قطعن آمارو خود سنجش داره
> اما کافیه برید به ۱۰۰ رتبه ی اول هر سال که تو قلم چی شرکت کردن یه نگاه بندازید شاید به زور به تعداد انگشتای یه دست از فارغ التحصیلا باشن
> در کل منظور من این بود که هیچ شانسی برای جدا شدن تراز نیست.


من رشته ام داروسازیه اگه جزء یکی ازون سه رشته حساب بشه 
پس با توجه به این موضوع شما فقط حدس زدی اونم حدسی به شدت اشتباه

----------


## amureza

بهتره همین الان اعتراض کنید با این شرایط ، مطمئن باشید بعد اومدن نتایج هیچ تغییری صورت نمیگیره

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

> من رشته ام داروسازیه اگه جزء یکی ازون سه رشته حساب بشه 
> پس با توجه به این موضوع شما فقط حدس زدی اونم حدسی به شدت اشتباه


من حدس نزدم 
جیزیه که هر سال تو رتبه ها داریم میبینم
ولی خب قطعن سنجش این آمارو داره

----------


## amureza

> من حدس نزدم 
> جیزیه که هر سال تو رتبه ها داریم میبینم
> ولی خب قطعن سنجش این آمارو داره


اتفاقا حدس زدید چون کاملا با واقعیت توی دانشگاه متفاوته

----------


## baraneh

> همونطوری که قبلا هم عرض کردم ترازدهی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید با هم و یکسان صورت میگیرد
> متأسفانه آشکار است که سازمان سنجش داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید رو با هم و بدون هیج تفاوتی ترازدهی میکند و نمره کل را استخراج میکند
> عزیزان نظام قدیم اگر نسبت به این موضوع معترض نشید به نوعی قتل عام میشد همونطوری که قبلا هم مستندا دلایلش رو توضیح دادم


یعنی همسان سازی نمی کنن؟ درصد 50 داوطلب نظام جدید و قدیم یه تراز میده؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی همسان سازی نمی کنن؟ درصد 50 داوطلب نظام جدید و قدیم یه تراز میده؟


خیر ، من نمیدونم این واژه همسان سازی یا همترازی رو کی باب کرده دقیقا؟! تو اطلاعیه یا مصاحبه های خدایی همچنین چیزی بیان نشده است
بله ، تراز درصد 50 داوطلب نظام قدیم و داوطلب نظام جدید طبق پاسخ کارشناس سازمان سنجش تفاوتی ندارد و یکسان است

----------


## mohammad1397

> جالبه که تو دانشگاه ما تقریبا ۴۰ درصد بچه ها سال دوم یا سوم کنکورشون بوده نمیدونم این امار پنج به نود و پنج از کدوم موسسه در اومده


چیزی که تو این چند سال اخیر  میشه فهمید اینه که سال به سال قبولی فارغ التحصیلا تو سه رشته بیشتر میشه حالا اینکه این نسبت چند چنده هیچ جا نگفتن ولی امسال اگه ترازگیری یکی باشه نظام جدید و سال اولیا کامل سود کردن

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

> همونطوری که قبلا هم عرض کردم ترازدهی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید با هم و یکسان صورت میگیرد
> متأسفانه آشکار است که سازمان سنجش داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید رو با هم و بدون هیج تفاوتی ترازدهی میکند و نمره کل را استخراج میکند
> عزیزان نظام قدیم اگر نسبت به این موضوع معترض نشید به نوعی قتل عام میشید همونطوری که قبلا هم مستندا دلایلش رو توضیح دادم


به نظرم در تراز جدا قطعن سهمیه بندی میکنن (مثلن سه رشته تاپ ۸۰ به ۲۰)
و این سهمیه رو به شکلی میچینن که فرضن امثال رستگار رحمانی یا بعضی از فارغ التحصیلای تاپ سالای گذشته بتونن به کف سه رشته بالا برسن
خلاصه حرفم اینه این سنجشی که من میشناسم هر جوری عمل کنه قطعن سر نظام قدیمو بریده میشه

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

> اتفاقا حدس زدید چون کاملا با واقعیت توی دانشگاه متفاوته


بهتره خودمونو گول نزنیم دوست عزیز 
چیزیه که واقعن مشهوده شاید این در مورد رتبه های ۲۰۰۰ به بالا صدق کنه
اما کافیه به رتبه های برتر شهرتون یا نه به رتبه های برتر هر موسسه ای که میشناسین یه نگاه بندازین
طرف ما که هر سال شاید به زور یکی دو تا فارغ التحصیل که البته اونام رتبه شون آنچنان بالا نیست جز برتران

----------


## sis.b

> همونطوری که قبلا هم عرض کردم ترازدهی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید با هم و یکسان صورت میگیرد
> متأسفانه آشکار است که سازمان سنجش داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید رو با هم و بدون هیج تفاوتی ترازدهی میکند و نمره کل را استخراج میکند
> عزیزان نظام قدیم اگر نسبت به این موضوع معترض نشید به نوعی قتل عام میشید همونطوری که قبلا هم مستندا دلایلش رو توضیح دادم




یااااااا حضرت عباس چیکار کنیم حالاااااا؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

> یااااااا حضرت عباس چیکار کنیم حالاااااا؟؟؟


نمیدونم عزیز
همه نظام قدیمیا این مشکل در موردشون صادقه
تازه تعداد داوطلب نظام قدیم تجربی از نظام جدید بیشتر هم هست
خدایی و سنجش بیشرف و دروغگو امسال حسابی حال دادن به نظام جدیدیا

----------


## sis.b

> نمیدونم عزیز
> همه نظام قدیمیا این مشکل در موردشون صادقه
> تازه تعداد داوطلب نظام قدیم تجربی از نظام جدید بیشتر هم هست
> خدایی و سنجش بیشرف و دروغگو امسال حسابی حال دادن به نظام جدیدیا




کمپین واسه این موضوع خدایی واجبه دیگه :Yahoo (21): 
ینی اگه4مااااه فقط دیرتر دنیا میومدم امسال راهی دانشکده پزشکی بودم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31): 
من که کنکور98رو ندادم ولی میدونم حق نظام قدیما رو خوردن اگه اعتراض نکنیم سال دیگه هم همین اش و همین کاسه :Yahoo (21): 
خوااااهشن متحد شیم یه حرکتی بزنیم اینجوری نمیشهههه

----------


## bbehzad

بچه ها ظاهرا سجاد راس میگه.حالا دوراه میمونه واستون.یا 99 انتخابی بشه نظام جدید امتحان بدید که باز از لشگر پشت کنکوری نظام جدید و دانش اموزان دوازدهم عقبترید.پس مطمینا برنامه دوساله میخواید.راه دیگه اینه که کتابای خودتونو فول شید نظام قدیم سطحش تو تموم درسا بالاتره.دیگه خارج از چارچوب نظام قدیم سوال نمیدن که.من احتمال انتخابی کردنو بعید میدونم.چون ستل دیگه اخرین فرصت نظام قدیمه.

----------


## arshaa

تبریک میگم به نخاله ترین و کثیف ترین قبولی های تاریخ کنکور ایران
گوگولیای نظام جدید که دبستانشون نمره هاشون توصیفی بوددن ازمونای مدارس خاصشون کشکی بود 
و با ساده ترین کتابای تاریخ اموزش و پرورش مفت رفتن دانشگاه
تبریک به همه دهه هشتادیا :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## arshaa

من بعید میدونم سازمان سنجش حق انتخاب بده
چون اولا کمپینش زیاد قوی نیست
دوما اگه میخواست حق رو بده همون اول میداد حتما پیش خودشون یه دلایلی دارن که میگن لزوما باید تو نظام خودتون کنکور بدید
اخه نامرد میکردی حداقل یه حذفیات واسمون میزدی......
به نظرم هر طور شده ادم باید ازین کشور فرار کنه چون بقیه قضیه این کشور همینه همش نامردی...

----------


## arshaa

یکی اینو واسه سبطی بفرسته ببینیم ایندفه چی میگه!

----------


## saj8jad

> من بعید میدونم سازمان سنجش حق انتخاب بده
> چون اولا کمپینش زیاد قوی نیست
> دوما اگه میخواست حق رو بده همون اول میداد حتما پیش خودشون یه دلایلی دارن که میگن لزوما باید تو نظام خودتون کنکور بدید
> اخه نامرد میکردی حداقل یه حذفیات واسمون میزدی......
> به نظرم هر طور شده ادم باید ازین کشور فرار کنه چون بقیه قضیه این کشور همینه همش نامردی...


اگر همه از کمپین که گذاشته شده با تمام توان حمایت کنن شک نکنین که سنجش مجبوره تمکین کنه چرا چون قانونا هم حرف بچه های حق انتخاب میرسه و موظف هستند حق انتخاب بدن
با این شرایط اگر برای 99 حق انتخاب ندن عملا نظام قدیما کنکور شرکت نکنن بیشتر به نفعشونه!
لینک کمپین رو بصورت حداکثری در مجازی پخش کنید تا تعداد بیشتری خبردار بشند و حمایت کنند
*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

----------


## sis.b

> اگر همه از کمپین که گذاشته شده با تمام توان حمایت کنن شک نکنین که سنجش مجبوره تمکین کنه چرا چون قانونا هم حرف بچه های حق انتخاب میرسه و موظف هستند حق انتخاب بدن
> با این شرایط اگر برای 99 حق انتخاب ندن عملا نظام قدیما کنکور شرکت نکنن بیشتر به نفعشونه!
> لینک کمپین رو بصورت حداکثری در مجازی پخش کنید تا تعداد بیشتری خبردار بشند و حمایت کنند
> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*




ینی راهی نیست نظام قدیم بدیم ولی با حذفیات؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## reza2018

> اقا سنجش گفت تراز جدا نمیدیم.....





> سیستم پاسخگویی بهم گفت


سبطی گفت با واحد آزمون سازی سازمان سنجش حرف زده،وگفتن که جدا تراز دهی میشه.
کارشناس سیستم پاسخ گویی ممکن دقیق ندونه چه خبره.

----------


## pegahmht

*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

*سلام
دوستان لطفا در این پویش  شرکت کنید  اگر حق انتخاب میخواید که واقعا مسخرست که شرکت نکنید در حق خودتون ظلم نکنید 
اگرم براتون این موضوع اهمیتی نداره بازم شرکت کنید چه اشکالی داره برای هم نوعان خودتون 5 مین وقت بذارید  تا عدالت کمی رعایت بشه  
حتی اگه به حالتون فرقی نمیکنه به بقیه کمک کنید که در حقشون ظلم نشه  فردا قطعا  مساله ای پیش میاد که  برای شما هم اهمیت داره  *اینو یادتون باشه که اعمال همه ما کارما داره*

----------


## erfan1st

چجوری اعتراض کنیم به تراز دهی مشترک؟؟

واسه همین کنکور 98

----------


## pegahmht

> ینی راهی نیست نظام قدیم بدیم ولی با حذفیات؟؟؟؟


به نظرم  تا جایی که میشه باید اعتراض کنیم  تا  حتی اگه حق انتخاب ندادن حداقل یه حرکت مثیبتی بکنن مثل حذف غیر مشترکات

----------


## msperouz

دوستان کسی که با اقای سبطی ارتباط داره این اسکرین رو براشون بفرسته و توضیح بخواد !
اینطور که معلومه به کسایی که پشت سیستم پاسخگویی هستن گفتن فقط بگین تفاوتی ندارد یعنی شما الان پیام بدین حالتون خوبه؟؟؟ میگه سلام یکسان هستند و تفاوتی ندارند
یا هم اینکه دارن درست میگن و واقعا تراز مشترک میدن که اگه اینجوری باشه یه داوطلب معمولی نظام جدید رتبش بهتر از یه داوطلب قوی نظام قدیم میشه 
نمیدونم چه مسخره بازیه اخه یعنی اون سازمان به اون بزرگی یه نفر از مدیراشون نمیتونن بیان بگن تراز مشترکه یا جداس انقد سرشون شلوغه /؟ یا ما انقد ترسو و بدبخت بودیم که وظیفشون نمیدونن توضیح بدن ؟ یکاری کنیم

----------


## mohammad1397

ویس افشار گوش دادم اونم گفت بر اساس میانگین درصدای هر گروه میان ضریب میدن  فعلا باید تا اومدن نتایج اولیه صبر کرد سازمان سنجش هر اعتراضی که الان بشه رو حساب امتیاز گیری یک نظام برای خودش میدونه و ازون ور باز نظام جدیدا اعتراض میکنن پس فعلا تا اومدن نتایج صبر کنین سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم ممکنه اطلاع دقیق نداشته باشن

----------


## bahram777

خودتونو گول نزنید کار نظام قدیم 98 تمومه.اگه میخواین 99 هم همین بلا سرتون بیاد به همین رویه ادامه بدید.تنها راهتون دادن کنکور نظام جدید هستش حداقل برای کسایی که مایل هستن پس باید از کمپین حق انتخاب 99 حمایت کنید در غیراین صورت مطمئن باشید الان کلی فحش و نفرین از من گرفته تا خودتون میدید و همون سیستم خودتون ادامه میدید ولی سال دیگه همین موقع درحال برنامه ریزی برای 1400 هستید. اینم بگم نظام قدیمی که کتابای جدید میخونه شتابش نسبت به بچه های جدید 3 برابره چون همون مطالب نظام قدیمو میخونه فقط با کاهش حجم.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

از یه جهت خوشحالم چون کنکور امسال به نفع من حداقل بوده 
ولی از یه جهت چون کنکوری 99 هستم و امسال نمریم دانشگاه برام فرقی نمیکنه به نفع ما بوده یا نه 
و از یه جهت رفیقای صمیمی نظام قدیمم که امسال خیلی زحمت کشیدن شاهدش بودم دلم براشون میسوزه 
من انصافا تا سوالا حل میکردم این رو حس کردم سنجش یه حالی اساسی به همه ما  داده مخصوصا در دو درس شیمی و زیست من که همیشه قلم چی 35 تا 40 میزدم این دو درس الان در کنکور زیست رو 75 زدم شیمی رو 70 گرچه به علت بقیه درس هام  میانگینم کمه و شده 50 درصد و با توجه به قوی بودن دیگران امسال نمیرم 
سوالات نظام قدیم هم در این دو درس دیدم تعداد مسئله های شیمی نظام قدیم به شدت زیادتر از ما بود که من خیلی هاش رو نمی فهمیدم زیستتون هم انصافا سختر و پر ابهام بود مخصوصا شمارشی هاش حتی میتونید از دبیر های قلمچی ببیند تعداد اشتباهات اونها بیشتره 
خدا کنه این حال رو سال بعد سنجش برای جدیدا تکرار کنه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## msperouz

> ویس افشار گوش دادم اونم گفت بر اساس میانگین درصدای هر گروه میان ضریب میدن  فعلا باید تا اومدن نتایج اولیه صبر کرد سازمان سنجش هر اعتراضی که الان بشه رو حساب امتیاز گیری یک نظام برای خودش میدونه و ازون ور باز نظام جدیدا اعتراض میکنن پس فعلا تا اومدن نتایج صبر کنین سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم ممکنه اطلاع دقیق نداشته باشن


چرا صبر ؟ اگه صبر کردیمو دیدیم واقعا نظام قدیم نابود شد چیکار میخوایم بکنیم اون موقع ؟ بگیم ساله دیگه ؟ به همین اسونی ینی؟
الان اگه ازشون توضیح بخوایم و بفهمن که ما جدی هستیم و میخوایم که توضیح بدن حداقل میخوان چیکار کنن ضرری میکنیم ؟

----------


## arshaa

> سبطی گفت با واحد آزمون سازی سازمان سنجش حرف زده،وگفتن که جدا تراز دهی میشه.
> کارشناس سیستم پاسخ گویی ممکن دقیق ندونه چه خبره.


به سبطی بگودوباره

----------


## یار و غار تویی

من فکر میکنم سنجش از عمد سوالات نظام قدیم رو سختر داده تا از شر نظام قدیمی و پشت کنکوری راحت بشه 
سر تعویق کنکور هم همین نظام قدیما بیشتر جنجال کردن پس سنجش بدش نمیاد شما رو قربانی کنه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## bahram777

حذف غیرمشترکات یعنی فقط از مشترکات سوال بدن؟خب مسئله اینجاست که این مشترکات تعریف دقیق و مرز مشخصی نداره یعنی میان تستایی کاملا یکسان میدن که با هر دو کتاب قابل پاسخگویی باشه البته همین الان هم ادعاشون اینه که هرکی با کتاب خودش میتونست تستارو جواب بده.درواقع اگه اعلام بشه فقط از مشترکات تست میدیم یعنی فقط یه نوع تست برای همه که منابعش هم نظام قدیم و هم نظام جدیده که در اینصورت همه داوطلب ها باید مباحث مشترک رو از هر دو کتاب مطالعه کنن و حجم کارشون دو برابر میشه واون موقع هستش که میرسیم به وضعیت خرتوخری که اینبار به جای 5 تست مبهم زیست دچار 30 تست مبهم زیست میشیم و...............

----------


## hyun jung

> خیلی جاابه این امار از کجا اومده ما که تو دانشگاهیم هم چین چیزی نمیبینیم


دقیقا
سوا از قبولی های 97 که آمار دقیق ندارم، در مورد ورودی ما یعنی 96 ، تعداد پشت کنکوری ها زیاد بوده

----------


## saj8jad

> خودتونو گول نزنید کار نظام قدیم 98 تمومه.اگه میخواین 99 هم همین بلا سرتون بیاد به همین رویه ادامه بدید.تنها راهتون دادن کنکور نظام جدید هستش حداقل برای کسایی که مایل هستن پس باید از کمپین حق انتخاب 99 حمایت کنید در غیراین صورت مطمئن باشید الان کلی فحش و نفرین از من گرفته تا خودتون میدید و همون سیستم خودتون ادامه میدید ولی سال دیگه همین موقع درحال برنامه ریزی برای 1400 هستید. اینم بگم نظام قدیمی که کتابای جدید میخونه شتابش نسبت به بچه های جدید 3 برابره چون همون مطالب نظام قدیمو میخونه فقط با کاهش حجم.


دوست گرامی همه این حرفای شما رو من 2 اردیبهشت 98 (دقیقا قبل از برگزاری کنکور 98) که کمپین تاثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب 99 رو ایجاد کردم به بچه ها میگفتم و گوشزد میکردم ولی اون موقع کسی گوشش بدهکار نبود و میگفتن حاشیه اس!

*::: مهم و فوری ::: کنکور سراسری 99 ::: پویش تأثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب :::*

*لینک کمپین » https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

----------


## Ordijahannam

این تایپک نشون میده که خیلی از فارغ التحصیلای دانشگاه هاروارد توی رشته آمار هم میان ایران کنکور تجربی میدن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

> چرا صبر ؟ اگه صبر کردیمو دیدیم واقعا نظام قدیم نابود شد چیکار میخوایم بکنیم اون موقع ؟ بگیم ساله دیگه ؟ به همین اسونی ینی؟
> الان اگه ازشون توضیح بخوایم و بفهمن که ما جدی هستیم و میخوایم که توضیح بدن حداقل میخوان چیکار کنن ضرری میکنیم ؟


اکثرا بی خیالن و منتظر اعلام نتایج اولیه ازین ور کسی مثل سبطی که بچه ها ازش حرف شنوی دارن میگه بر اساس درصد نیست بعیده کسی الان بتونه یک کمپین قوی بدون حمایت بقیه کانالا تشکیل بده چون اکثرا میگن صبر کنین نتایج بیاد و دنبال جوسازی حاشیه یا بهانه و .... هستین و حرفای همیشگی

----------


## saj8jad

> ویس افشار گوش دادم اونم گفت بر اساس میانگین درصدای هر گروه میان ضریب میدن  فعلا باید تا اومدن نتایج اولیه صبر کرد سازمان سنجش هر اعتراضی که الان بشه رو حساب امتیاز گیری یک نظام برای خودش میدونه و ازون ور باز نظام جدیدا اعتراض میکنن پس فعلا تا اومدن نتایج صبر کنین سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم ممکنه اطلاع دقیق نداشته باشن


بعد از اعلام نتایج هر اعتراضی بی فایده است و هیچ تاثیری نخواهد داشت
علاج واقعه قبل از وقوع بايد كرد

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> این تایپک نشون میده که خیلی از فارغ التحصیلای دانشگاه هاروارد توی رشته آمار هم میان ایران کنکور تجربی میدن


نظرت در مورد رشته تحصیل مشترک در تهران و دانشگاه 
مشترك با دانشگاه اينديانا- پردو در كشور
آمريكا 
جدی این امکان وجود داره میتونی از سایت دانشگاه تهران بری ببینی

----------


## _sana_

میگم بیاین یه متن اماده کنیم هممون اونو به سیستم سنجش بفرستیم.از هیچ کاری کردن که بهتره

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> نظرت در مورد رشته تحصیل مشترک در تهران و دانشگاه 
> مشترك با دانشگاه اينديانا- پردو در كشور
> آمريكا 
> جدی این امکان وجود داره میتونی از سایت دانشگاه تهران بری ببینی


1دورة مشترك كارشناسي ارشد مهندسي مكانيك بر اساس توافق انجام شده بين دانشگاه تهران و دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو واقع در شهر ايندياناپوليس كشور آمريكـا بـا شـرايط زيـر برگـزار خواهـد شـد. در
نيمسال اول  98-99ده ) (10نفر در رشته مهندسي مكانيك )گرايش تبديل انرژي( براي تحصيل در اين دوره پذيرفته خواهند شد. پـذيرش دانشـجو در ايـن دوره بصـورت نيمـه متمركـز )معرفـي سـه برابـر
ظرفيت هر رشته از سوي سازمان سنجش از ميان متقاضيان داراي معدل كل ) 14چهارده( يا بالاتر در مقطع كارشناسي، و انجام مصاحبه حضوري توسط دانشگاه تهران( خواهد بود. در صورت رعايـت تمـامي
ضوابط اعلام شده از سوي دو دانشگاه، دانشآموختگان اين دوره دو مدرك جداگانه از دو دانشگاه دريافت خواهند نمود. شرايط دوره: • مدت دوره بطور معمول دو و نيم سال تحصيلي )شامل پنج نيمسـال
تحصيلي( است كه دو نيمسال اول در دانشكدههاي فني دانشگاه تهران و سه نيمسال بعد در دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو در كشور آمريكا برگزار خواهد شد. • در مدت تحصيل دانشجويان در ايران، دروس بـه زبـان
انگليسي ارايه خواهند شد. در صورت نياز، دانشجويان براي شركت در كلاسهاي تقويت زبان انگليسي به دانشكده زبانهاي خـارجي دانشـگاه تهـران معرفـي خواهنـد شـد. • در پايـان سـال اول تحصـيل
دانشجويان به شرط گذراندن حداقل  12واحد درسي و احراز حداقل نمرة  14از  20در هر درس و كسب حداقل نمره  79در آزمون تافل ) (IBTيا حداقل نمره  6/5در آزمون  IELTSمجوز رفتن بـه دانشـگاه
اينديانا-پردو را دريافت خواهند نمود. بر اساس توافق بين دو دانشگاه، اين دانشجويان نيازي به شركت در آزمون  GREنخواهند داشت. • از مجموع واحدهاي گذرانده شـده در دانشـكدههـاي فنـي دانشـگاه
تهران تعداد  12واحد با هماهنگي دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو قابل انتقال به آن دانشگاه خواهد بود. )بديهي است كه تمامي واحدهاي گذرانده شده در دانشكدههـاي فنـي دانشـگاه تهـران بـراي دريافـت مـدرك
كارشناسي ارشد دانشگاه تهران احتساب خواهد شد(. • تعريف، راهنمايي و ارزيابي پروژه كارشناسي ارشد دانشجويان اين دورهها بصورت مشترك توسط اساتيد دو دانشگاه انجام خواهد گرفت. • پس از اتمـام
تحصيل در دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو، دانشجويان موظف به بازگشت به ايران و تكميل مراحل فراغت از تحصيل در دانشگاه تهران ميباشند. تا زماني كه مراحل فراغت از تحصيل در دانشگاه تهران بطـور كامـل
انجام نشده است، دانشجويان از هيچيك از دو دانشگاه مدركي دريافت نخواهند نمود. • دانشجوياني كه نمره تافل ) (IBTآنها در هنگام عزيمت به آمريكا بين  79و  99و يا نمـره  IELTSآنهـا بـين  6/5و 7
است بايد در نخستين نيمسال تحصيلي در آمريكا در آزمون تعيين سطح زبان شركت كنند. بر اساس نتيجه آزمون تعيين سطح، اين دانشجويان ممكن است ملزم بـه شـركت در يـك يـا چنـد كـلاس زبـان
انگليسي در آن دانشگاه گردند. دانشجوياني كه نمره تافل ) (IBTآنها  100يا بالاتر و يا نمره  IELTSآنها  7/5يا بالاتر است از شركت در آزمون تعيين سطح زبان و گذرانـدن كـلاس هـاي زبـان انگليسـي
معاف خواهند بود. • هزينه دوره در مدتي كه دانشجويان در داخل كشور مشغول به تحصيل هستند بصورت ريالي و معادل شهريه دانشجويان پرديس هاي خودگردان دانشگاه تهران در رشـته و مقطـع مشـابه
و با همان سازوكار )تركيب شهريه هاي ثابت و متغير( محاسبه و دريافت خواهد شد . هزينه دوره در مدت تحصيل در دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو توسط آن دانشگاه بصورت دلاري و بر اسـاس ضـوابط اعـلام شـده
در وبگاه آن دانشگاه دريافت خواهد شد . • دانشجويان اين دوره كه شرايط عزيمت به آمريكا را احراز كرده باشند از  %25تخفيف در شهريه عادي دانشـجويان بـينالمللـي )اعـلام شـده در وبگـاه دانشـگاه
اينديانا-پردو( برخوردار خواهند شد. اين دانشجويان همچنين مجاز به ارايه درخواست براي استفاده از كمك هزينههاي متعـارف در قالـب دسـتمزدهاي دسـتيار آموزشـي ) (Teaching Assistantو يـا دسـتيار
پژوهشي ) (Research Assistantبر اساس ضوابط دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو خواهند بود. در هر حال تصميمگيري در مورد هر نوع كمك هزينه بطور كامل در اختيار دانشـگاه اينـديانا-پـردو خواهـد بـود. • هزينـه
هاي مسافرت و اقامت در كشور آمريكا بطور كامل به عهده دانشجويان خواهد بود و دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو تعهدي در خصوص تامين محل اقامت دانشجويان به عهده نخواهد داشت. برآورد هزينههاي اقامـت
در شهر ايندياناپوليس بصورت روزآمد از طريق وبگاه دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو قابل دسترسي است. • دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو ضمن معرفي دانشجوياني كه شرايط اعزام به آمريكـا را احـراز نمـوده انـد بـه يكـي از
كنسولگري هاي آن كشور در منطقه، هماهنگي لازم را براي اعطاي ويزا به اين دانشجويان به عمل خواهد آورد. دانشجوياني كه احيانا به دليل عدم اعطاي ويزا از سوي دولت آمريكـا موفـق بـه عزيمـت بـه
آن كشور نميشوند )به شرط آنكه تعمدا اقدامي كه به عدم اعطاي ويزا منجر ميشود انجام نداده باشند( تحصيلات خود را در پرديس البرز دانشگاه تهران به پايان خواهند رساند )كـلاسهـا در دانشـكدههـاي
فني دانشگاه تهران تشكيل خواهند شد(. اين دانشجويان تنها مدرك مشترك دانشكدههاي فني و پرديس البرز را دريافت خواهند نمود. • دانشجويان در مدت تحصيل در ايران تابع مقررات آموزشـي دانشـگاه
تهران و در مدت تحصيل در دانشگاه اينديانا-پردو تابع مقررات آموزشي آن دانشگاه خواهند بود.  - 2پذيرش دانشجو در دوره مشترك با دانشـگاه لونـد سـويد بصـورت نيمـه متمركـز )سـه برابـر ظرفيـت( و
مصاحبه خواهد بو

----------


## مینووو

بچه های ساده ی نظام قدیم گول این افرادی رو نخورین که اومدن جو رو بهم میریزن ومیگن در حقتون ظلم شده.... اینا هدفشون اینه عضو کمپین حق انتخابشون بشین چون طبق مصوبه شهریور ماه چند ماه هست دارن طبق نظام جدید میخونن که البته حقشون هست حق انتخاب بگیرن حتی خودم بخاطرشون کامنت گذاشتم قبلا ولی این راه عضوگیریشون خیلی خیلی خیلی کثیفه.....
مثلا این یارویی که از صب تا شب اینجا پلاسه ومیگه نظام جدیدم برخلاف شماکنکور ما آب خورن بود  هدفش چیه؟ واقعا یه نظام جدیده که دلش به حال شما سوخته؟
نظام قدیمیای 99اگه میخواین موفق بشین باید از همین تابستون روی تمام مباحث مسلط بشین
98یا هم پیگیر باشن که جداتراز دهی بشه

----------


## reza2018

مشخص یک عده که دارن جو میدن بعد چند سال اومدن دوباره کنکور بدن و احتمالا طبق مصوبه قبلی سنجش منابع نظام جدید رو مطالعه کردن،حالا میخوان با جو سازی افراد بیشتری رو همراه کنن تا حق انتخاب بگیرن.

----------


## مینووو

> مشخص یک عده که دارن جو میدن بعد چند سال اومدن دوباره کنکور بدن و احتمالا طبق مصوبه قبلی سنجش منابع نظام جدید رو مطالعه کردن،حالا میخوان با جو سازی افراد بیشتری رو همراه کنن تا حق انتخاب بگیرن.


منم همینو میگم بچه ها متوجه نیستن

----------


## یار و غار تویی

دوستان من دارم جو میدم حرفای منو گوش نکنین گمراه میشین  :Yahoo (20): 
البته هر کی دوس داشت حرفای منو گوش بده به نفعشه

----------


## _sana_

الان فکر میکنم مهمتر از حق انتخاب اینه که اعتراض کنیم که نحوه ترازدهی بین 2 نظام.

----------


## mohammad1397

تعداد سوال مشترک فقط در ریاضی و فیزیک زیاد بوده بقیه درسا واقعا کم بوده بهتره تا نتایج اولیه صبر کرد

----------


## Baloot

یک راه برای فهمیدن تراز مشترک هست 
تماس با ۰۲۱۴۲۱۶۳ بعدش شماره ۹ رو بگیرید تا به کارشناس وصلتون کنن

----------


## Ordijahannam

> مشخص یک عده که دارن جو میدن بعد چند سال اومدن دوباره کنکور بدن و احتمالا طبق مصوبه قبلی سنجش منابع نظام جدید رو مطالعه کردن،حالا میخوان با جو سازی افراد بیشتری رو همراه کنن تا حق انتخاب بگیرن.


بنظرم حق دارن اینجوری جو بدن و بخوان عضوگیری کنن!چون به خودی خودشون تعدادشون خیلی کمه و با این تعداد کم صداشون به گوش سنجش نمیرسه

----------


## bahram777

سنجش صد بار به صورت رسمی اعلام کرده یک نوع ترازبندی بین نظام قدیم و نظام جدید خواهد بود چون اینطور فرض میکنن که شما همه به یک نوع از سوالات جواب پاسخ دادید چون بقول خودشون سعی کردن که سوالات در یک سطح باشه.احتمال بسیار زیاد هم نظام قدیم اعتراضشون به جایی نمیرسه چون نظام جدیدها حتی اگر در ظاهر نه ولی در باطن خیلی راضی و خشنود هستن از این کنکور و کاملا از سنجش حمایت میکنن و در گام بعدی هم آرزو میکنن که در سال 99 هم به نظام قدیم ها حق انتخابی داده نشه تا این قضیه دوباره تکرارشه. شما هم باز برید دنبال امثال سبطی که بهتون وعده بده حقتونو پیگیری میکنن.این معلمها ازخداشونه که بجای یه نوع سوال و کنکور 3 نوع سوال وکنکور باشه تا کتاب و دی وی دی و کلاس های بیشتری برای فروش داشته باشن.

----------


## sis.b

> مشخص یک عده که دارن جو میدن بعد چند سال اومدن دوباره کنکور بدن و احتمالا طبق مصوبه قبلی سنجش منابع نظام جدید رو مطالعه کردن،حالا میخوان با جو سازی افراد بیشتری رو همراه کنن تا حق انتخاب بگیرن.


حالا اگه حق انتخابو بگیرن چه اتفاقی میفته؟رو بقیه که اثر نداره هرکی خواست میره نظام جدید میخونه غیر از اینه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohammad1397

تمام دروس سوالای مشترک زیر 50 درصد بوده جز فیزیک و ریاضی که محاسباتین تراز مشترک دادن به این نوع کنکور واقعا منطق نداره

----------


## _sana_

> تمام دروس سوالای مشترک زیر 50 درصد بوده جز فیزیک و ریاضی که محاسباتین تراز مشترک دادن به این نوع کنکور واقعا منطق نداره



هیچ منطقی تو کشور ما نیست متاسفانه! واسه همین ادم نگران میشه

----------


## msperouz

> یک راه برای فهمیدن تراز مشترک هست 
> تماس با ۰۲۱۴۲۱۶۳ بعدش شماره ۹ رو بگیرید تا به کارشناس وصلتون کنن


دوست عزیز من دارم تماس میگیرم میگن خارج از ساعت اداریه ساعت یک تا سه دوباره میشه تماس گرفت اون موقع تماس میگیرم ببینم چی میگن

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه های ساده ی نظام قدیم گول این افرادی رو نخورین که اومدن جو رو بهم میریزن ومیگن در حقتون ظلم شده.... اینا هدفشون اینه عضو کمپین حق انتخابشون بشین چون طبق مصوبه شهریور ماه چند ماه هست دارن طبق نظام جدید میخونن که البته حقشون هست حق انتخاب بگیرن حتی خودم بخاطرشون کامنت گذاشتم قبلا ولی این راه عضوگیریشون خیلی خیلی خیلی کثیفه.....
> مثلا این یارویی که از صب تا شب اینجا پلاسه ومیگه نظام جدیدم برخلاف شماکنکور ما آب خورن بود  هدفش چیه؟ واقعا یه نظام جدیده که دلش به حال شما سوخته؟
> نظام قدیمیای 99اگه میخواین موفق بشین باید از همین تابستون روی تمام مباحث مسلط بشین
> 98یا هم پیگیر باشن که جداتراز دهی بشه


درود، واقعا آدم باید خیلی کوته فکر باشه که این چنین برداشتی داشته باشه
همه بچه های نظام قدیم میدونن که اگر ترازدهی جدا نباشه یا حداقل ضریب خاصی اعمال نشه قطعا در حقشون ظلم میشه، این رو من نمیگم تقریبا همه داوطلبان نظام قدیم روی این موضوع اتفاق نظر دارند
حرف من اینه میگم بسیار خب اولا جلوی این فاجعه رو بگیریم و نزاریم حق داوطلبان نظام قدیم در کنکور 98 با ترازدهی یکسان ضایع بشه و متضرر بشند، ثانیا اگر برای سال 98 کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم حداقل برای سال 99 نزاریم این اتفاق ناعادلانه دوباره تکرار بشه و نظام قدیمی ها دوباره متضرر بشن، اگر شما از این موضوع برداشت دیگری میکنید سخت در اشتباه هستید گرامی
هیچ وقت از قبل قضاوت و نیت خوانی نکنید و به دیگران برچسب کثیف بودن نزید
بدرود




> مشخص یک عده که دارن جو میدن بعد چند سال اومدن دوباره کنکور بدن و احتمالا طبق مصوبه قبلی سنجش منابع نظام جدید رو مطالعه کردن،حالا میخوان با جو سازی افراد بیشتری رو همراه کنن تا حق انتخاب بگیرن.


این چنین قضاوت کردن ها و برداشت های کاملا غلط از نیت واقعی افراد بسیار مشمئز کننده و جدا باعث تأسفه

----------


## sina_u

> بچه های ساده ی نظام قدیم گول این افرادی رو نخورین که اومدن جو رو بهم میریزن ومیگن در حقتون ظلم شده.... اینا هدفشون اینه عضو کمپین حق انتخابشون بشین چون طبق مصوبه شهریور ماه چند ماه هست دارن طبق نظام جدید میخونن که البته حقشون هست حق انتخاب بگیرن حتی خودم بخاطرشون کامنت گذاشتم قبلا ولی این راه عضوگیریشون خیلی خیلی خیلی کثیفه.....
> مثلا این یارویی که از صب تا شب اینجا پلاسه ومیگه نظام جدیدم برخلاف شماکنکور ما آب خورن بود  هدفش چیه؟ واقعا یه نظام جدیده که دلش به حال شما سوخته؟
> نظام قدیمیای 99اگه میخواین موفق بشین باید از همین تابستون روی تمام مباحث مسلط بشین
> 98یا هم پیگیر باشن که جداتراز دهی بشه


خودت میفهمی چی میگی!
حسن بیاد اینو بگه حسین بیاد اونو بگه چه فرقی میکنه.
حق انتخاب اسمش روشه. یعنی هر نظامی رو دوست داری میتونی انتخاب کنی.
اگه فکر میکنی سال بعد نظام قدیم برات بهتره تو برو نظام قدیم بده کی جلوتو میگیره.

----------


## مینووو

> درود، واقعا آدم باید خیلی کوته فکر باشه که این چنین برداشتی داشته باشه
> همه بچه های نظام قدیم میدونن که اگر ترازدهی جدا نباشه یا حداقل ضریب خاصی اعمال نشه قطعا در حقشون ظلم میشه، این رو من نمیگم تقریبا همه داوطلبان نظام قدیم روی این موضوع اتفاق نظر دارند
> حرف من اینه میگم بسیار خب اولا جلوی این فاجعه رو بگیریم و نزاریم حق داوطلبان نظام قدیم در کنکور 98 با ترازدهی یکسان ضایع بشه و متضرر بشند، ثانیا اگر برای سال 98 کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم حداقل برای سال 99 نزاریم این اتفاق ناعادلانه دوباره تکرار بشه و نظام قدیمی ها دوباره متضرر بشن، اگر شما از این موضوع برداشت دیگری میکنید سخت در اشتباه هستید گرامی
> هیچ وقت از قبل قضاوت و نیت خوانی نکنید و به دیگران برچسب کثیف بودن نزید
> بدرود
> 
> 
> این چنین قضاوت کردن ها و برداشت های کاملا غلط از نیت واقعی افراد بسیار مشمئز کننده و جدا باعث تأسفه


قبل از اینکه منو به کوته فکری متهم کنی خط اخری که نوشتم رو بخون خوبه من خودمم گفتم نظام قدیمیای 98 باید پیگیر باشن که جدا تراز دهی بشه ولی شما مدام داری میگی حق انتخاب... حق انتخاب چه دردی از 98یا دوا میکنه؟

----------


## reza2018

> الان فکر میکنم مهمتر از حق انتخاب اینه که اعتراض کنیم که نحوه ترازدهی بین 2 نظام.


 طبق آخرین خبری که من از منبع معتبر(سبطی که با واحد ازمون سازی سنجش تماس گرفته بود)قرار هر گروه جدا تراز بندی بشه.
شمارو نمی دونم ولی من فکر نمی کنم سبطی بیاد در مورد همچین موضوعی از خودش حرف در بیاره...وکاملا حرفش رو در این مورد قبول دارم.

----------


## saj8jad

> قبل از اینکه منو به کوته فکری متهم کنی خط اخری که نوشتم رو بخون خوبه من خودمم گفتم نظام قدیمیای 98 باید پیگیر باشن که جدا تراز دهی بشه ولی شما مدام داری میگی حق انتخاب... حق انتخاب چه دردی از 98یا دوا میکنه؟


گرامی من از اولش هم گفتم جلوی این بی عدالتی رو باید بگیریم اونم قبل از اعلام نتایج چون بعدش دیگه فایده ای ندار
اینکه شما در جریان نیستید و فقط یک پست من رو که در مورد حق انتخابه رو دیدین و سریعا واکنش نشون میدید و قضاوت میکنین، تقصیر من چیه این وسط
من خودم داوطلب نظام قدیم هستم، الانش هم میگم نباید حق داوطلبان نظام قدیم 98 ضایع بشه و متضرر بشند

----------


## mohammad1397

> خوبه گفتم حق انتخاب باید داده بشه تا منظور کسی رو نفهمیدی چرت نگو


مشکل اینه بعضی  ازینایی که حق انتخاب میخوان مشکل بقیه نظام قدیما هم تو حق انتخاب میبینن و اصرار دارن بقیه هم جدید بدن  در صورتیکه نه مشکل کنکوری های 98 و نه اکثر قدیمای 99 حل نمیکنه و به عنوان یک موضوع کلا جدا باید درخواست بشه بهترین راه اینه دور از هیجان صبر کرد و دید تراز گیری جداست یا نه چون اگه بر اساس درصد تراز بدن کامل مشخص میشه از طرفی الان هم فرایند تصحیح اوراق شروع کردن  و نمیان با اعتراض عوضش کنن باید امیدوار بود ترازگیری بر اساس درصد نباشه این سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم از سیاست دقیق سازمان تقریبا هیچ وقت با خبر نبوده نمونش جریان طرح سوال مجزا و دو کنکوره شدن 99 که حتی بعد مصوبه هم یه سریاش میگفتن 99 فقط یک نظامه

----------


## _sana_

> طبق آخرین خبری که من از منبع معتبر(سبطی که با واحد ازمون سازی سنجش تماس گرفته بود)قرار هر گروه جدا تراز بندی بشه.
> شمارو نمی دونم ولی من فکر نمی کنم سبطی بیاد در مورد همچین موضوعی از خودش حرف در بیاره...وکاملا حرفش رو در این مورد قبول دارم.



من زیاد سبطی رو نمیشناسم.ولی چیزی که میدونم اینه الان تو این دوره که هرکی به فکر خودشه  آدم نمیتونه به چشمشم اعتماد کنه !
بالاخره یکی باید از این سنجش بیاد درست حسابی به ما توضیح بده یا نه ؟!!

----------


## _sana_

فایل پیوست 88483

این پاسخ آرمین رجایی تو سایت کنکور100 هست.

----------


## saj8jad

> مشکل اینه بعضی  ازینایی که حق انتخاب میخوان مشکل بقیه نظام قدیما هم تو حق انتخاب میبینن و اصرار دارن بقیه هم جدید بدن  در صورتیکه نه مشکل کنکوری های 98 و نه اکثر قدیمای 99 حل نمیکنه و به عنوان یک موضوع کلا جدا باید درخواست بشه بهترین راه اینه دور از هیجان صبر کرد و دید تراز گیری جداست یا نه چون اگه بر اساس درصد تراز بدن کامل مشخص میشه از طرفی الان هم فرایند تصحیح اوراق شروع کردن  و نمیان با اعتراض عوضش کنن باید امیدوار بود ترازگیری بر اساس درصد نباشه این سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم از سیاست دقیق سازمان تقریبا هیچ وقت با خبر نبوده نمونش جریان طرح سوال مجزا و دو کنکوره شدن 99 که حتی بعد مصوبه هم یه سریاش میگفتن 99 فقط یک نظامه


من امیدوارم ترازدهی کاملا جدا یا با اعمال ضریب باشه تا هیچ داوطلبی در کنکور 98 متضرر نشه
ولی اگر حتی نیم درصد ترازدهی جدا نبود ونظام قدیم و جدید رو باهم ترازدهی کردن ، شما چه پیشنهادی داری برای این موضوع؟
من میگم قبل از اعلام نتایج باید برای این موضوع فکری کرد چون طبق تجربه گذشته بعد نتایج هیچ چیز تغییر نخواهد کرد و سنجش مثل گذشته موضوع رو ماست مالی میکنه و داوطلبان نظام قدیم متضرر میشند

----------


## reza2018

> سنجش صد بار به صورت رسمی اعلام کرده یک نوع ترازبندی بین نظام قدیم و نظام جدید خواهد بود چون اینطور فرض میکنن که شما همه به یک نوع از سوالات جواب پاسخ دادید چون بقول خودشون سعی کردن که سوالات در یک سطح باشه.احتمال بسیار زیاد هم نظام قدیم اعتراضشون به جایی نمیرسه چون نظام جدیدها حتی اگر در ظاهر نه ولی در باطن خیلی راضی و خشنود هستن از این کنکور و کاملا از سنجش حمایت میکنن و در گام بعدی هم آرزو میکنن که در سال 99 هم به نظام قدیم ها حق انتخابی داده نشه تا این قضیه دوباره تکرارشه. شما هم باز برید دنبال امثال سبطی که بهتون وعده بده حقتونو پیگیری میکنن.این معلمها ازخداشونه که بجای یه نوع سوال و کنکور 3 نوع سوال وکنکور باشه تا کتاب و دی وی دی و کلاس های بیشتری برای فروش داشته باشن.


عزیز سادست،یک بار از اون صد بار که سنجش بطور رسمی اعلام کرده،لینکش رو بزار همین جا.

----------


## mohammad1397

> عزیز سادست،یک بار از اون صد بار که سنجش بطور رسمی اعلام کرده،لینکش رو بزار همین جا.


واقعیت اینه مسئولای اصلی سنجش هر وقت گفتن گنگ توضیح دادن نمونش همین مصاحبه یک هفته پیش خدایی شاید صلاح تو همین ندونستن باشه بهترین راه به قول یکی از کانالا اینه که تا نتایح اولیه صبر کرد و تا اون موقع هم نظام قدیمایی که قصد پشت موندن برای 99 دارن  ازمون بزنن تا فراموش نشه درسا

----------


## meysam98

چند روزه دوستان از راه های مختلف دارن با سنجش تماس میگیرن
جواب درست و حسابی تحویل نمیدن

واقعا چیزی مشخص نیست
باید دید چه پیش میاد...

----------


## reza2018

> این چنین قضاوت کردن ها و برداشت های کاملا غلط از نیت واقعی افراد بسیار مشمئز کننده و جدا باعث تأسفه


شما عزیز مایی،
لطفا به این دو سوال جواب بده :
شما چند روز قبل هم همچین سوالی به سازمان سنجش فرستادی وجواب مشابهی دادن که عکسش رو همینجا هم قرار دادی.
و بعد همون رو به سبطی فرستادن و ویس داد که با واحد آزمون سازی سازمان سنجش تماس گرفته و بهش گفتن جدا تراز بندی میشه.
حالا سوالا:
1-بنظرت حرف واحد آزمون سازی دقیق تر هست یا  پاسخگوی سیستم پاسخ گویی؟
2-بنظرت شخصی مثل سبطی میاد همچین حرفی رو از خودش در بیاره؟

----------


## saj8jad

> شما عزیز مایی،
> لطفا به این دو سوال جواب بده :
> شما چند روز قبل هم همچین سوالی به سازمان سنجش فرستادی وجواب مشابهی دادن که عکسش رو همینجا هم قرار دادی.
> و بعد همون رو به سبطی فرستادن و ویس داد که با واحد آزمون سازی سازمان سنجش تماس گرفته و بهش گفتن جدا تراز بندی میشه.
> حالا سوالا:
> 1-بنظرت حرف واحد آزمون سازی دقیق تر هست یا  پاسخگوی سیستم پاسخ گویی؟
> 2-بنظرت شخصی مثل سبطی میاد همچین حرفی رو از خودش در بیاره؟


ج 1 ـ اگر واقعا کارشناس واحد آزمون سازی و آمار سازمان سنجش این حرف رو زده باشه که دیگه هیچ حرفی نیست
ج 2 ـ من در مورد ایشون اصلا قضاوت نمیکنم، ولی همین جناب سبطی قبل از عید هم فرمودن داوطلبان نظام قدیم حق انتخاب خواهند داشت ولی شورا همچنین چیزی رو تصویب نکرد!
به پست اینستاگرامشون رجوع کنید! https://www.instagram.com/p/BvP9C_1g5OS/

----------


## _sana_

کشته منو این جواب دادنشون !!  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## arshaa

> ج 1 ـ اگر واقعا کارشناس واحد آزمون سازی و آمار سازمان سنجش این حرف رو زده باشه که دیگه هیچ حرفی نیست
> ج 2 ـ من در مورد ایشون اصلا قضاوت نمیکنم، ولی همین جناب سبطی قبل از عید هم فرمودن داوطلبان نظام قدیم حق انتخاب خواهند داشت ولی شورا همچنین چیزی رو تصویب نکرد!
> به پست اینستاگرامشون رجوع کنید! https://www.instagram.com/p/BvP9C_1g5OS/


اقای سبطی همونیه که برا اولین بار گفت تاثیر معدل تو سال 98 قطعی میشه همه میگفتن دروغ میگه و دیدیم که...

----------


## arshaa

> کشته منو این جواب دادنشون !!


بابا دلتون خوشه شماها هم 
اینا چهارتا ادم الاف و بیکار تو خیابون پیدا کردن بهشون گفتن عمویی شما بشین پشت سیستم هرکی هر سوالی پرسید کپی پیست کن این متنو جوابشو بده
دقیقا من این متنو  الان حفظم تست بدن ازش میزنم تستو

----------


## naazanin

بچه ها امسال واکنش شیمیایی حفظی تو کنکور بود؟ من اصن سوالات شیمی کنکور رو یادم نمیاد  :Yahoo (21): 
یکی گفته بود سنجش گفته واکنش حفظی تو کنکور نمیاد، درسته؟

----------


## sina_u

> در حدی نیستی که جوابتو بدم


شب بود حدتو ندیدیم.
عین آدم حرف بزن تا جوابتو محترمانه بدن.

----------


## مینووو

> ج 1 ـ اگر واقعا کارشناس واحد آزمون سازی و آمار سازمان سنجش این حرف رو زده باشه که دیگه هیچ حرفی نیست
> ج 2 ـ من در مورد ایشون اصلا قضاوت نمیکنم، ولی همین جناب سبطی قبل از عید هم فرمودن داوطلبان نظام قدیم حق انتخاب خواهند داشت ولی شورا همچنین چیزی رو تصویب نکرد!
> به پست اینستاگرامشون رجوع کنید! https://www.instagram.com/p/BvP9C_1g5OS/


اقای سبطی هنوزم میگن که حق انتخاب داده میشه یادتون نیست مثبت کردن تاثیر معدل رو چقد لفتش دادن

----------


## amureza

شاید بدترین نوع راهنمایی همینه که صبر کنید تا جوابا بیاد ...
جوابا که اومد دیگه هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد
الان کاری نکن صبر کن جوابا بیاد 
جوابا اومد نمیتونی کاری بکنی بمون سال ۱۴۰۰

----------


## amureza

ما هم خیلی مشتاقیم این که سنجش صد بار رسمی اعلام کرده درصدای یکسان تراز یکسان میگیرن رو ببینیم
اگه میشه لطفا یه لینکی چیزی بدین .

----------


## Sanaz18

> ما هم خیلی مشتاقیم این که سنجش صد بار رسمی اعلام کرده درصدای یکسان تراز یکسان میگیرن رو ببینیم
> اگه میشه لطفا یه لینکی چیزی بدین .


ازونجایی میبینیم که سوال ریاضی قدیما از کتاب جدیدا مطرح میشه اگر غیر این بود همچین سوالایی دلیلی نداشت بیاد

----------


## mohammad1397

> ما هم خیلی مشتاقیم این که سنجش صد بار رسمی اعلام کرده درصدای یکسان تراز یکسان میگیرن رو ببینیم
> اگه میشه لطفا یه لینکی چیزی بدین .


هیچ وقت این نگفته حرفاشون همه مثل همون اطلاعیه گنگ شهریور سال پیشه و میگن دو گروه تراز شده و بر اساس نمره کل نهایی در هر زیر گروه به طور رقابتی که ازین جمله میشه هم تراز جدا هم تراز یکسان استنباط کرد سوال مشترک زیاد از دو درس هم نافی تراز جدا نمیتونه باشه چون بقیه درسا سوال مشترک خیلی کم بود و بارم بندی دو درس اصلی یعنی زیست و شیمی هخ تقریبا رعایت شده بود

----------


## amureza

> ازونجایی میبینیم که سوال ریاضی قدیما از کتاب جدیدا مطرح میشه اگر غیر این بود همچین سوالایی دلیلی نداشت بیاد


الان این نتیجه گیری شخصی برابر با اعلام رسمیه ؟
بعد هم فقط دو درس ریاضی و فیزیک اینطور بوده که خود این حرکتم محل اشکاله .

----------


## mohammad1397

> بابا دلتون خوشه شماها هم 
> اینا چهارتا ادم الاف و بیکار تو خیابون پیدا کردن بهشون گفتن عمویی شما بشین پشت سیستم هرکی هر سوالی پرسید کپی پیست کن این متنو جوابشو بده
> دقیقا من این متنو  الان حفظم تست بدن ازش میزنم تستو


از دید منم یه عده ادم نالایق و غیر متخصصن که با رانت و ... استخدام شدن و جز جواب های تکراری و اعصاب خرد کن و حواله دادن به اینده  کار دیگه ای بلد نیستن

----------


## Baloot

من الان با کارشناس سازمان سنجش حرف زدم اون گفت که درصد های مساوی هر دو نظام یک تراز میده حتی ازش پرسیدم ۵۰ درصد نظام جدید فرقی با ۵۰ نظام قدیم نداره که گفت نه هیچ فرقی نداره و مساوین ... 
حالا دیگه من نمیدونم کارشناس درست گفت یا نگفت ... ولی کار سنجش مشخص نیست...

----------


## Sadaf122

من واقعا فاز يه عده رو درك نميكنم
مگه تو ازموناي سنجش ترازبندي جدا نبود؟ رو چه عقل و منطقي ميگين تو كنكور ترازبندي با همه؟؟
يه عده هم ميان همش اطلاعيه سنجشو كپي  پيست ميكنن كه اره سنجش گفته نمرات دو گروه تراز شده و...
اقا جان از كجاي اين متن استنباط ميشه كه ترازبندي با همه؟؟؟!!
اولا اين متن مبهمه دوما اگه بخوايم ريز بشيم ميفهميم كه گفته نمرات دو گروووووه 
 ميگه دو گروه اين يعني چي؟..اگه قرار بود با هم تراز بدن ميگفت دو گروه؟؟

حالا يه عده هم همش ميگن سنجش هزار بار گفته كه با هم تراز ميدن
خب لطف كن يكي از اون هزار بارو نشونمون بده 
من هر بار از سيستم پاسخگويي سنجش سوال پرسيدم يه متنو كپي پيست كردن كه هيچ ربطي هم به سوالم نداشت 
وقتي سبطي ميگه از خود كارشناساي سنجش پرسيده ديگه چرا سيستم پاسخگويي رو ملاك قرار ميدين
كاري با اينكه سبطي ادم خوبيه يا هر چي ندارم
ولي گفت تاثير قطعي ميشه كه شد ..گفت مثبت ميشه شد ..گفت تعويق نميدن كه ندادن
اقا حتما يه اشنايي چيزي تو سنجش داره كه اينجوري دقيق بهش اطلاع ميده

اينقدر هم نگين چون سوالا مشترك بود پس حتما ترازبندي با همه
به جز رياضي و فيزيك (اونم نه همش) كدوم درسا مشترك بود؟عموميا كه به زور تو هر درس ١٠ تا سوال مشترك پيدا ميشد زيست و شيمي هم نصف بيشترش مشترك نبود 
در اخر هم بايد به نظام جديدا بگم يكم شعور و ادب داشته باشين چرا هنوز تو دوران طفوليت موندين شماها؟؟؟!!

----------


## Baloot

> من واقعا فاز يه عده رو درك نميكنم
> مگه تو ازموناي سنجش ترازبندي جدا نبود؟ رو چه عقل و منطقي ميگين تو كنكور ترازبندي با همه؟؟
> يه عده هم ميان همش اطلاعيه سنجشو كپي  پيست ميكنن كه اره سنجش گفته نمرات دو گروه تراز شده و...
> اقا جان از كجاي اين متن استنباط ميشه كه ترازبندي با همه؟؟؟!!
> اولا اين متن مبهمه دوما اگه بخوايم ريز بشيم ميفهميم كه گفته نمرات دو گروووووه 
>  ميگه دو گروه اين يعني چي؟..اگه قرار بود با هم تراز بدن ميگفت دو گروه؟؟
> 
> حالا يه عده هم همش ميگن سنجش هزار بار گفته كه با هم تراز ميدن
> خب لطف كن يكي از اون هزار بارو نشونمون بده 
> ...


امروز من همین رو تلفنی ازشون پرسیدم  اون کارشناس میگفت درصد یکسان هر  دو نظام تراز یکی میده

----------


## Sadaf122

> امروز من همین رو تلفنی ایشون پرسیدم  اون کارشناس میگفت درصد یکسان هر  دو نظام تراز یکی میده


سبطي پرسيده گفتن ترازبندي جداست
تو يه تاپيك ديگه يكي از بچه ها پرسيده بود بهش گفته بودن جداست 
فعلا كه دارن به هر كي يه چيزي ميگن
نميشه به جواب اينا استناد كرد

----------


## Baloot

> سبطي پرسيده گفتن ترازبندي جداست
> تو يه تاپيك ديگه يكي از بچه ها پرسيده بود بهش گفته بودن جداست 
> فعلا كه دارن به هر كي يه چيزي ميگن
> نميشه به جواب اينا استناد كرد


اره نمیشه استناد کرد ولی اگه تراز بندی براساس درصد باشه و یکی 
اوضاع خیلی مسخره میشه و

----------


## reza2018

> ج 1 ـ اگر واقعا کارشناس واحد آزمون سازی و آمار سازمان سنجش این حرف رو زده باشه که دیگه هیچ حرفی نیست
> ج 2 ـ من در مورد ایشون اصلا قضاوت نمیکنم، ولی همین جناب سبطی قبل از عید  هم فرمودن داوطلبان نظام قدیم حق انتخاب خواهند داشت ولی شورا همچنین چیزی  رو تصویب نکرد!
> به پست اینستاگرامشون رجوع کنید! https://www.instagram.com/p/BvP9C_1g5OS/


در مورد پست اینستا گرام سبطی،بد نیست به پستی که قبل از پست بالا گذاشته اشاره کنیم : https://www.instagram.com/p/BvJFmnNAf-h/
مشخصا از خودش حرف در نیاورده. اما بحث ما خوب یا بد بودن سبطی نیست.
...............
 شما که در جریان حرف کارشناس واحد آزمون سازی بودی،حالا فرضا بر درست بودنش شک داشتی.
چطور این رو در نظر نگرفتی و از یک پاسخ مبهم نتیجه گیری کردی که قطعا هر دو گروه باهم تراز بندی میشن؟!(پست زیر)




> همونطوری که قبلا هم عرض کردم ترازدهی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید با هم و یکسان صورت میگیرد
> متأسفانه آشکار است که سازمان سنجش داوطلبان نظام قدیم و نظام جدید رو با هم و بدون هیج تفاوتی ترازدهی میکند و نمره کل را استخراج میکند
> عزیزان نظام قدیم اگر نسبت به این موضوع معترض نشید به نوعی قتل عام میشید همونطوری که قبلا هم مستندا دلایلش رو توضیح دادم


وچرا این موضوع رو به حق انتخاب ربط دادی؟(پست زیر)




> اگر همه از  کمپین که گذاشته شده با تمام توان حمایت کنن شک نکنین که سنجش مجبوره تمکین  کنه چرا چون قانونا هم حرف بچه های حق انتخاب میرسه و موظف هستند حق  انتخاب بدن
> با این شرایط اگر برای 99 حق انتخاب ندن عملا نظام قدیما کنکور شرکت نکنن بیشتر به نفعشونه!
> لینک کمپین رو بصورت حداکثری در مجازی پخش کنید تا تعداد بیشتری خبردار بشند و حمایت کنند
> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

----------


## saj8jad

> در مورد پست اینستا گرام سبطی،بد نیست به پستی که قبل از پست بالا گذاشته اشاره کنیم : https://www.instagram.com/p/BvJFmnNAf-h/
> مشخصا از خودش حرف در نیاورده. اما بحث ما خوب یا بد بودن سبطی نیست.
> ...............
>  شما که در جریان حرف کارشناس واحد آزمون سازی بودی،حالا فرضا بر درست بودنش شک داشتی.
> چطور این رو در نظر نگرفتی و از یک پاسخ مبهم نتیجه گیری کردی که قطعا هر دو گروه باهم تراز بندی میشن؟!(پست زیر)
> 
> وچرا این موضوع رو به حق انتخاب ربط دادی؟(پست زیر)


اون پست صرفا نظر عبادی رئیس وقت سنجش آموزش و پرورش بود عزیز
جناب سبطی گفته بود در مکاتبه ای که با خدایی رئیس سنجش داشته گفتند مشکلی با موضوع حق انتخاب ندارن و به زودی این موضوع رو اعلام میکنند که نکردند!
حتی همین الان هم تو کانالشون باز هم همون صحبت ها رو تکرار کردند که خدایی و معاونینش با حق انتخاب مشکلی ندارن و از این داستانا

اما در مورد ترازدهی مشترک
دوست عزیز من صرفا دیدگاه خودم رو گفتم بنا به دلایلی که قبلا توضیح دادم و دیگه حوصله توضیح مجددش رو ندارم
ممکن دیدگاه من اشتباه بوده باشه، صبر میکنیم نتایج بیاد ببینیم چی میشه

پست های قبلی من رو بخون توضیح دادم
در مورد این نقل قول هم داوطلبی در مورد حق انتخاب صحبت هایی رو مطرح کرده بود که من این توضیحات رو اضافه کردم و *ربطی به موضوع ترازدهی نظام قدیم و جدید نداشته* گرامی
اصلا منطقی و عقلانی نیستش که برای مشکل ترازدهی یکسان کنکور 98 من بیام بگم از یک کمپین غیرمرتبط (تاثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب کنکور 99!) حمایت کنید تا مشکل تزادهی یکسان برای 98 حل بشه!
اگر گفتم از کمپین حق انتخاب حمایت کنید در جواب موضوع حق انتخاب بوده و نه موضوع ترازدهی یکسان! فکر نمیکنم تفهیم این موضوع چندان مشکل باشه!
بیشتر از این نیاز به توضیح نمیبینم چون همه چیز مشخصه


*پ.ن :* ظاهرا اینطور بحث کردن ها هم تو این انجمن هم به هیچ جای مشخصی نمیرسه
بدرود عزیزان

----------


## Ordijahannam

وای جدی بسه دیگه کلافه نشدید؟ من ک دیگه فقط کامنتارو میخونم و میخندم :Yahoo (23): ناراحت ک نمیشین؟

----------


## meysam98

یه موضوعی لازمه که روشن بشه بعضی از دوستان دچار گمراهی نشن
آقای سبطی علاوه بر اینکه نویسنده کتابهای ادبیات نشر دریافته
سهام دار این انتشارات و انتشارات فار هست
تا اونجایی که من میدونم به هر کی میرسه برچسب مافیا میزنه ... ما که نفهمیدیم تعریف ایشون از مافیا چیه؟
ولی خودشون رو ناجی آموزش کشور می دونند
کتابهای ایشون حجیم ترین کتابهای بازاره که با درشت ترین فونت ممکن نوشته شده
در مورد سطح آموزش ایشون نظری نمیدم اما کسی که بخواد با سواستفاده از موقعیت های پیش آمده خودش رو بندازه وسط و نقش ناجی رو بازی کنه و جوری القا کنه که بله من دستم تا تک تک اتاقای سنجش میره و هر شب با رییس سنجش میریم فوتبال می بینیم و تخمه میشکنیم
و هرازگاهی مطالبات داوطلبین رو پوشش بده و کنارش 30 40 تا پست از کتابهای خودش بزاره و بقیه کتابهای بازار رو به عنوان هرزآموز معرفی کنه
چنین شخصیتی اگر درصدی به داوطلب فکر کنه 99 درصد فکر منافع شخصیشه
فعلا هم مدتی هست که تبدیل به ماله کش سنجش شده....قضاوت نمیکنم اما زمزمه هایی در رابطه با پست گرفتن ایشون وجود داره

جمع بندی حرفام اینه که به این و اون اعتماد نکنید
اگه اعتراضی هست باید همین الان و قبل از اعلام نتایج مستقیما با سنجش در میون گذاشته شه چون وقت اعلام نتایج آب رفته به جوی بازنمی گردد

----------


## WallE06

چخبرتونه

چخبرهههتونههههه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

> من واقعا فاز يه عده رو درك نميكنم
> مگه تو ازموناي سنجش ترازبندي جدا نبود؟ رو چه عقل و منطقي ميگين تو كنكور ترازبندي با همه؟؟
> يه عده هم ميان همش اطلاعيه سنجشو كپي  پيست ميكنن كه اره سنجش گفته نمرات دو گروه تراز شده و...
> اقا جان از كجاي اين متن استنباط ميشه كه ترازبندي با همه؟؟؟!!
> اولا اين متن مبهمه دوما اگه بخوايم ريز بشيم ميفهميم كه گفته نمرات دو گروووووه 
>  ميگه دو گروه اين يعني چي؟..اگه قرار بود با هم تراز بدن ميگفت دو گروه؟؟
> 
> حالا يه عده هم همش ميگن سنجش هزار بار گفته كه با هم تراز ميدن
> خب لطف كن يكي از اون هزار بارو نشونمون بده 
> ...


۱_آزمونای تعاونی سنجش هیچ ربطی به کنکور سراسری نداره
۲_گیرم ترازا رو جدا حساب کردن تو کدوم دوره سه رشته ی تاپ تجربی به صورت نصف نصف بین فارغ التحصیلا و دانش آموزا تقسیم شده که ان دومیش باشه تو  شهر ما که هر سال بالای ۹۰ درصد قبولیای پزشکی دندان دارو دانش آموزن نه فارغ التحصیل
۳_جدا کردن تراز با توجه به دادن سوال مشترک (و البته زحمت بسیار زیادی که برای طراحی این سوالات کشیده شده) اصلن با عقل سنخیت نداره
۴_قطعن با این رویه سر نظام قدیم بریده میشه و عملن شما برای کسب یه رتبه ی متوسط باید چیزی در حد رستگار رحمانی یا محمد احمدی(فارغ التحصیلای رتبه یک) باشی

----------


## mohammad1397

> ۱_آزمونای تعاونی سنجش هیچ ربطی به کنکور سراسری نداره
> ۲_گیرم ترازا رو جدا حساب کردن تو کدوم دوره سه رشته ی تاپ تجربی به صورت نصف نصف بین فارغ التحصیلا و دانش آموزا تقسیم شده که ان دومیش باشه تو  شهر ما که هر سال بالای ۹۰ درصد قبولیای پزشکی دندان دارو دانش آموزن نه فارغ التحصیل
> ۳_قطعن با این رویه سر نظام قدیم بریده میشه و عملن شما برای کسب یه رتبه ی متوسط باید چیزی در حد رستگار رحمانی یا محمد احمدی(فارغ التحصیلای رتبه یک) باشی


ترازا اون طور هم که فکر میکنی جدا جدا حساب نمیکنن همسانسازی ترازا یه بحث علمیه که چطور دو ازمون با سوالات متفاوت و درصد مختلف شرکت کننده ها  نسبت بهم بسنجن که هیچ کدوم از ماها ازین چیزا نسبت به مسئولین سنجش که اکثرا از دانشگاه های معتبر رشته امار فارغ التحصیل شدن نمیدونیم  اینکی میگی تعاونی سنجش هیچ ربطی به سنجش نداره هم دقیق نیست در هر صورت بهتره صبر کرد چی پیش میاد نمیشه 380 هزار نظام قدیم تجربی نادیده بگیرن

----------


## _sana_

> من الان با کارشناس سازمان سنجش حرف زدم اون گفت که درصد های مساوی هر دو نظام یک تراز میده حتی ازش پرسیدم ۵۰ درصد نظام جدید فرقی با ۵۰ نظام قدیم نداره که گفت نه هیچ فرقی نداره و مساوین ... 
> حالا دیگه من نمیدونم کارشناس درست گفت یا نگفت ... ولی کار سنجش مشخص نیست...




من فکر میکنم این کارشناسا و سیستم پاسخگویی همش مربوط به یک سری اشخاص هست. و هر نظری اون سیستم بده این کارشناس تلفنی هم همینو میگه
چه گیری کردیم خدایا  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## arshaa

امروز با یه نظام جدیدی که میانگین تراز ۷۰۰۰ تو قلمچی داره صحبت میکردم میگفت سوالای فیزیک و شیمی زیستش واسه ما معمولی بود نه سخت بود نه اسون همون چیزی بود که فکرشو میکردیم
ولی ریاضیش خیلی سخت بود و اصلا طبق کتاب و تمرینای ما سوال نداده بودن سوالاش مثه سوالای سخت سالهای پیش بود
و میگفت در کل کنکور به جز اون اون سوال ریاضی قایق سوالاش هیچ ایده جدیدی نداشت چه نظام قدیم چه جدید و همه سوالا نمونه هاش تو سالای پیش بوده 
من فقط نظام جدیدا  انجمن نتایجشون بیاد زیر ۸۰ خر درسو زده باشن دارم براشون

----------


## arshaa

ولی انصافا راست میگه با اینکه سوالای ریاضی سخت بود هیچکدوم ایده جدیدی نداشت فقط تعداد سوالای سخت زیاد بود
واسه نظام جدیداهم همینقدر سخت بوده

----------


## Ordijahannam

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Baloot

> امروز با یه نظام جدیدی که میانگین تراز ۷۰۰۰ تو قلمچی داره صحبت میکردم میگفت سوالای فیزیک و شیمی زیستش واسه ما معمولی بود نه سخت بود نه اسون همون چیزی بود که فکرشو میکردیم
> ولی ریاضیش خیلی سخت بود و اصلا طبق کتاب و تمرینای ما سوال نداده بودن سوالاش مثه سوالای سخت سالهای پیش بود
> و میگفت در کل کنکور به جز اون اون سوال ریاضی قایق سوالاش هیچ ایده جدیدی نداشت چه نظام قدیم چه جدید و همه سوالا نمونه هاش تو سالای پیش بوده 
> من فقط نظام جدیدا  انجمن نتایجشون بیاد زیر ۸۰ خر درسو زده باشن دارم براشون


اگر کنکور رو نگاه کنی تنها سالی که نتایج خیلی عجیب و غریب بود نسبت به سختی سوالات همین 97 بود سطح کنکور امسال در حد 96 بود نه کمتر ....
بس نتایج هم در حالت عادی نباید با 96 زیاد فرق بکنه به هر حال باید صبر کرد اگر تقلب نشده باشه به نظرم یک کنکور نرمال رو خواهیم داشت هر چند من از سطح درسی عجیب و غریب نظام جدید میترسم..!

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

> ترازا اون طور هم که فکر میکنی جدا جدا حساب نمیکنن همسانسازی ترازا یه بحث علمیه که چطور دو ازمون با سوالات متفاوت و درصد مختلف شرکت کننده ها  نسبت بهم بسنجن که هیچ کدوم از ماها ازین چیزا نسبت به مسئولین سنجش که اکثرا از دانشگاه های معتبر رشته امار فارغ التحصیل شدن نمیدونیم  اینکی میگی تعاونی سنجش هیچ ربطی به سنجش نداره هم دقیق نیست در هر صورت بهتره صبر کرد چی پیش میاد نمیشه 380 هزار نظام قدیم تجربی نادیده بگیرن


حرفت راجع به سطح سواد مسئولای سنجش کاملن درسته اصن من کیم که بخوام تو این زمینه دیده شم چه برسه به اینکه بخوام ادعا کنم
اما اینکه میگی یه راه علمی وجود داره قطعن این طوری نیست کما اینکه فکر کن سطح سختی سوالات در یک آزمون متفاوته اما درصد پاسخ گویی به سوال راحت یا سخت یکیه 
جدا از درصد حتی تراز کسی که از ۲۰ تا سوال که ده تاش سخت بوده و ده تا آسون و فقط آسونا رو زده با تراز کسی که به سختا پاسخ داده مساویه و هیچ راه علمی برای تفکیک دو گروه بر اساس نوع سوالات وجود نداره
این که ترازا رو یکی بدن برای من مسلمه چون دادن تراز جدا یعنی تقسیم ظرفیت سه رشته ی تاپ بین جدید و قدیم
 و مسلمن سنجش با این کار به دانش آموزا ظلم میکنه و ممکنه حتی فارغ التحصیلی باشه که با میانگین ۷۰ بره تهران پزشکی بخونه
بهتره خودمونو گول نزنیم چه تو چه من چه هر کس دیگه ای میدونه که تعداد فارغ التحصیلای قبول شده برای پزشکی دندان و دارو از روز اول کنکور تا امروز در هر دوره خیلی کمتر از دانش آموزا بوده

----------


## amureza

شما نظر خودتون رو هی اعلام میکنید به عنوان نظر همه ، خیر عزیز اصلا اینطور نیست که خیلی کمتر بوده باشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> حرفت راجع به سطح سواد مسئولای سنجش کاملن درسته اصن من کیم که بخوام تو این زمینه دیده شم چه برسه به اینکه بخوام ادعا کنم
> اما اینکه میگی یه راه علمی وجود داره قطعن این طوری نیست کما اینکه فکر کن سطح سختی سوالات در یک آزمون متفاوته اما درصد پاسخ گویی به سوال راحت یا سخت یکیه 
> جدا از درصد حتی تراز کسی که از ۲۰ تا سوال که ده تاش سخت بوده و ده تا آسون و فقط آسونا رو زده با تراز کسی که به سختا پاسخ داده مساویه و هیچ راه علمی برای تفکیک دو گروه بر اساس نوع سوالات وجود نداره
> این که ترازا رو یکی بدن برای من مسلمه چون دادن تراز جدا یعنی تقسیم ظرفیت سه رشته ی تاپ بین جدید و قدیم
>  و مسلمن سنجش با این کار به دانش آموزا ظلم میکنه و ممکنه حتی فارغ التحصیلی باشه که با میانگین ۷۰ بره تهران پزشکی بخونه
> بهتره خودمونو گول نزنیم چه تو چه من چه هر کس دیگه ای میدونه که تعداد فارغ التحصیلای قبول شده برای پزشکی دندان و دارو از روز اول کنکور تا امروز در هر دوره خیلی کمتر از دانش آموزا بوده


این حرفا هیچ پایه اساسی نداره اتفاقا از هر کی که سه رشته قبول شده بپرسی میگه تعداد پشت کنکوری ها تو کلاسشون زیاده معلوم نیست با چه اطمینانی میگی اختلاف خیلی زیاده در ضمن بجز ریاضی فیزیک سوالای مشترک باقی درسا خیلی کم بوده مخصوصا زیست شناسی با ضریب 12 که تفاوت سطح سوالا رتبه ها کلا بهم میزنه نمیشه بیان کیلویی به دو تا درصد یه تراز بدن البته این امیدواریم

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


ولی انصافا راست میگه با اینکه سوالای ریاضی سخت بود هیچکدوم ایده جدیدی نداشت فقط تعداد سوالای سخت زیاد بود
واسه نظام جدیداهم همینقدر سخت بوده


بله 
ولی شرایط ماهم بعد کنکور یکم سخت شده بود و زود خودمونو باختیم
کنکور امسال فضایی نبود
ظلمم تو سوالا نشده بود*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> بله 
> ولی شرایط ماهم بعد کنکور یکم سخت شده بود و زود خودمونو باختیم
> کنکور امسال فضایی نبود
> ظلمم تو سوالا نشده بود*


من کتابای نظام جدیدو دیدم تمرینا و مثالش هموناییه که ما داشتیم فقط شاخ وبرگاشو زدن سری چیزام اضافه کردن که خارج از کتابای ما نیست
نظام جدیدا اونقدرام که ادعا میکنن به نظرم فضایی جواب ندادن

----------


## Baloot

بعضی از این نظام جدیدا اینقدر پرروئن که حاضر نیستن یک نظام قدیم بره دانشگاه تا خودشون برن زهی خیال باطل ...تا الان هم هرچی ورودی جدید تو دانشگاه بوده نصفشون پشت کنکوری بودن حداقل بعضیا اینجا امار ندن که گوشامون بر عکس خودشون مخملی نیست به شخصه یا سنجش تراز جدا میده یا  اون سازمان رو سرشون خراب میکنیم

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

دوستان  من نمیدونم نگران چی هستن 
سه تا چیز که قطعن مشهوده
۱_سنجش آمار داره(نسبت قبولیای هر سال)
۲_تراز قطعن مشترکه چون که مسئولین بیکار نیستن بخوان سوال مشترک طرح کنن
۳_هر کسی به نسبت تلاش خودش نتیجه میگیره
موفق باشید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amureza

سوال مشترک جز درس های ریاضی و فیزیک تعدادش خیلی کم بوده 
وقتی میشه تراز مشترک‌داد که تعداد سوالای مشترک بیشتر از نود درصد سوالا باشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> سوال مشترک جز درس های ریاضی و فیزیک تعدادش خیلی کم بوده 
> وقتی میشه تراز مشترک‌داد که تعداد سوالای مشترک بیشتر از نود درصد سوالا باشه


ان شالله که  جداست ازمونای جامع سنجش هم هر کس شرکت کرده میگه جدا بوده  و به درصد یکسان تراز یکسان ندادن چون واقعا توجیه نداره اینکار و اگه هم بخوان اینکار بکنن بعد نتایج اولیه  با چنان اعتراضی مواجه میشن که تو یک دهه اخیر تو کنکور سابقه نداشته جدا ازینا سبطی هم به عنوان کسی که نسبت به  بقیه بیشتر از مسائل خبر داره چند ماهه با قاطعیت میگه جداست

----------


## sina_h_p

> ان شالله که  جداست ازمونای جامع سنجش هم هر کس شرکت کرده میگه جدا بوده  و به درصد یکسان تراز یکسان ندادن چون واقعا توجیه نداره اینکار و اگه هم بخوان اینکار بکنن بعد نتایج اولیه  با چنان اعتراضی مواجه میشن که تو یک دهه اخیر تو کنکور سابقه نداشته جدا ازینا سبطی هم به عنوان کسی که نسبت به  بقیه بیشتر از مسائل خبر داره چند ماهه با قاطعیت میگه جداست


 ولی توی اطلاعیه سنجش گفته بود جدا نیست

----------


## Ordijahannam

> من کتابای نظام جدیدو دیدم تمرینا و مثالش هموناییه که ما داشتیم فقط شاخ وبرگاشو زدن سری چیزام اضافه کردن که خارج از کتابای ما نیست
> نظام جدیدا اونقدرام که ادعا میکنن به نظرم فضایی جواب ندادن


میگم شما بالاخره اینوری یا اونور؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*من واقعا نمی دونم چرا بعضی از کنکوری ها وقتی کنکورشون رو میدن عادت دارن کم کاری خودشون رو روی سوالات و نوع پذیرش کنکور بذارن جالب اینه که هر ساله هم این قضیه تکرار میشه*

----------


## arshaa

> میگم شما بالاخره اینوری یا اونور؟


باور کن هیچکدوممون تکلیفش مشخص نیست یه طوریه هیچ کی نمیدونه الان چیکار کنه اصن چطور واسه ایندش برنامه ریزی کنه...

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

سوالات تعریب چی میشه تکلیفش؟برای نظام جدیدیا
میمونه یا حذف میشه؟

----------


## SARA_J

اووووف شماهنوزدرگیریدبیخیال بابا حداقل یه دوهفته اصلااابه هیچی فکرنکنید

----------


## Ordijahannam

> باور کن هیچکدوممون تکلیفش مشخص نیست یه طوریه هیچ کی نمیدونه الان چیکار کنه اصن چطور واسه ایندش برنامه ریزی کنه...


درست میشه نگران نباش

----------


## sis.b

> حرفت راجع به سطح سواد مسئولای سنجش کاملن درسته اصن من کیم که بخوام تو این زمینه دیده شم چه برسه به اینکه بخوام ادعا کنم
> اما اینکه میگی یه راه علمی وجود داره قطعن این طوری نیست کما اینکه فکر کن سطح سختی سوالات در یک آزمون متفاوته اما درصد پاسخ گویی به سوال راحت یا سخت یکیه 
> جدا از درصد حتی تراز کسی که از ۲۰ تا سوال که ده تاش سخت بوده و ده تا آسون و فقط آسونا رو زده با تراز کسی که به سختا پاسخ داده مساویه و هیچ راه علمی برای تفکیک دو گروه بر اساس نوع سوالات وجود نداره
> این که ترازا رو یکی بدن برای من مسلمه چون دادن تراز جدا یعنی تقسیم ظرفیت سه رشته ی تاپ بین جدید و قدیم
>  و مسلمن سنجش با این کار به دانش آموزا ظلم میکنه و ممکنه حتی فارغ التحصیلی باشه که با میانگین ۷۰ بره تهران پزشکی بخونه
> بهتره خودمونو گول نزنیم چه تو چه من چه هر کس دیگه ای میدونه که تعداد فارغ التحصیلای قبول شده برای پزشکی دندان و دارو از روز اول کنکور تا امروز در هر دوره خیلی کمتر از دانش آموزا بوده





بله درسته تعداد فارغ التحصیلا از دانش اموزا کمتر بوده...چون نسبت فارغ التحصیلا هم به دانش اموزا کم بوده!!!! :Yahoo (21): 
چون هر سال کلی از دانش اموزا میرن دانشگاه و اونیایی که نمیرن و میشن پشت کنکوری قطعاااا نسبت به دانش اموزای سال جدید کمترن!!!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza2018

دوستان بحث اینجا بی فایده هست،بهتره منتظر نتایج بمونیم که چند هفته دیگه میاد و همه چیز مشخص میشه.
بحث کردن در اینجا فقط باعث آزرده شدن اعصاب و استرس خودتون ودیگران میشه.

----------


## bbehzad

اقای یونس حمه صادقی زیست نظام قدیمو توکانالش تحلیل کرده.سوالای زیست امسال از سالهای قبل اسونتر اما نسبت به نظام جدیدا سختتر بوده جالبناک قضیه تعداد سوالات مشترک بوده که تو مهمترین درس تجربی که زیسته 14 تا بوده.خب حالا من یه سوال دارم الان سنجش چطوری میخواد غیر اون 14 تارو تراز مشترک بده؟اینجا میشه به حرف سبطی رسید که بله دوگروه در گروه خودشون تراز میشن. ودرنهایت تراز کلی داداه میشه ویا خیلی پیچیده ترهست ممکنه براساس مشترکات و غیر مشترکات باشه که نمیدونیم چی هست.حتی شیمی نظام قدیم با جدید هم کلی تفاوت داشت این ور پراز مساله اونور پراز تعریفی خب بگید این چطوری تراز مشترک میشه؟تراز مشترک که خدایی داره میگه یه سنبل کاری هست که به هیچ عنوان نباید زیربار برید حتی اگر کاربه دیوان عدالت کشیده بشه تا ازمون باطل شه.تامام.

----------


## Zeuss

ای خدا این چه مصیبتی بود🙄

----------

